# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  write a poem that expresses your thoughts and feelings

## saltyseedog

Write a poem. Just spill what your thinking and feeling. no judgement.

I'll start

The time comes

When I look back on the world

And say

Was it always this dark?

----------


## Tara

Today I have sat in my chair,
with thoughts of washing my hair.
The day is so slow,
there's no where to go,
I could settle for eating a pear.

----------


## Tara

A party comes this Saturday
And I am surely proud to say,
I'm awfully excited and giddy to boot!
I'm sure the birthday will be a hoot!

----------


## saltyseedog

You were crying inside the last time you saw me

One last glance as you drive away

You wake up the next morning

Feeling you cannot live without me

days of sadness 

followed by days of silence

----------


## Solarflare

I find you weird
I find you crazy
I hope you stop
Following me

----------


## DeletePlease

Half passed three, I should be 
asleep.
Instead I sneak, 
Creep, 
Lurk DV's community.

I hear a peep of my mother speak,
To my father who's sure to freak,
If he 
should see 
me 
on the PC.

Numbered sheep I should seek, to free-
-ly enter deep sleep.
Instead I keep with this seep-
-age of "eeps".
...
Maybe 
Two or three
More peeks
At these DV artistes.

-----

Now repeat
Three
Times with speed.  :tongue2: 

EDIT: Mom saw me just as I was about to get off. Stealth fail. :[

----------


## saltyseedog

When we come together

Our heart remember

The life we shared

In which

We killed so many innocent poeple

Our souls are tortured by guilt

----------


## Solarflare

It is almost night
And I excitedly await
The Lucid Dream I will have
The Lucid dream I desire
The lucid dream I crave
The lucid dream that will make me complete
That.... is what i humbly await...

----------


## Xox

I am
Just
open.

----------


## Spartiate

^ lol teenager

----------


## ooflendoodle

I got out of the river
I'm soaking wet though
I might go back in

----------


## saltyseedog

A lonely soul 

In a world of shadows

tortured by darkness

The emptiness pierces my heart

Longing for a place of comfort

I sit in the darkness

waiting

miserably

----------


## Solarflare

> A lonely soul 
> 
> In a world of shadows
> 
> tortured by darkness
> 
> The emptiness pierces my heart
> 
> Longing for a place of comfort
> ...



Your poems aren't the happiest are they........

Anyways here's mine

My mouth drools
My mouth is angry
he awaits
the pizza party to begin ^-^

----------


## saltyseedog

Sorry my poems express how I feel... I don't feel like living in delusional happiness

----------


## NobleDreams

Okay, now I will hold on
And I will hold on till I forget how it felt
To remind myself to hold on
And till I question:
Was it really necesesary anyways?

It's not that my life's bad
No, not at all
I just struggle with my illusionate misery
From the world of nowhere
Till I become happy again
Livin' in this wonderful rollercoaster
'Cause when I think about it.. I like it!

----------


## Xaqaria

once a fish,
swam where was wish'd.
Now a man,
stuck where I stand.

----------


## saltyseedog

If you had to fight for your life today, would you survive?

You act as if you wil live forever

In your comfort zone of false fulfillment

----------


## saltyseedog

You looked to the earth and the sky

Trying to understand

You got it all figured out

You think you know everything

But you do not understand

Inside you

There is something you ignore

Your awareness of yourself

The fire burning in your chest

Stuck in your fog of your mind

You cannot see this

Your mind controls you

Distracts you 

From seeing the pain

----------


## Tara

Sitting in bed,
an ache in my head.
I read of snails
and long for the trails.
My poems rhyme
all the time.
Holy jeez, dude -
I could use some food.

----------


## fairytale complex

nautica
the matrix
lord of the rings
i want that hat
from the lincoln highway

----------


## NobleDreams

If yesterday never was
and tomorrow would never be
could that mean that
we would be free?

----------


## ooflendoodle

breakfast left
me feeling
quite content
I'll see
them again
at five

----------


## acatalephobic

your "love" is rotten.
i'm sad that i gave to you
the best that i had.

...and all you ever gave back were vices, bruises, and heartache.


Crappy poetry aside, I think I needed to get that out somehow.

----------


## Solarflare

poems don't have to be vague you know........

I am sitting
Not doing much
Sitting on my laptop
Writing this poem

----------


## tommo

> You looked to the earth and the sky
> 
> Trying to understand
> 
> You got it all figured out
> 
> You think you know everything
> 
> But you do not understand
> ...



I did not want to thank this
Coz your thanks were 69
That euphemism never gets old
It will last for all time






Moving away were our thought filled eyes
Gazing in to one another's as machinery wrenched us apart
One cannot overpower the machine
But I will never forget
And you will never forget

----------


## saltyseedog

Take my hand

And we will Fly

over the city

The rolling hills 

covered in houses and sage brush

Far below us

The emptiness of the air

The silence up here

The smell of the sagebrush in the air

The ocean in the distance we approach

The feeling of my hand in yours

The dream I hope lasts forever

in a world where we can be together

I don't want to leave

Sit on the beach with me

and hold me

look into my eyes

know I am here

We are happy here

but we will both wake up eventually

The world where we cannot be together

We will return

----------


## Solarflare

I seem to be troubled
I seem to be pondering
I seem to be mad
I need to fix this

if i ever want
To soar into the skies
To fly into space
To battle a dino

I'll need to ask her 
I NEED TO FIX THIS  :Sad:

----------


## Tara

I sit upon my butt so cozy
I've been feeling rather dozy
Wonder what to do today
Endless games, I will play

----------


## Xox

why is eric
so full of
hate.

----------


## Spartiate

Maybe
he's
misunderstood.

----------


## Indeed

Being trapped by society. Ideas are useless. Inventions, futile. Tradition over greatness.
Thoughts are nothing. Ideas are nothing. You are nothing.

The only thing that exists is the hive-mind. 

Our beliefs are your beliefs. Thought of escape means death, going through with such, worse.

Big Brother is watching you.

Big brother IS you.

----------


## Tara

I wonder if people know
Or if anyone's taken the time to show
A poem is often a whole lot more
Than some words broken into stanzas galore

Where you have a line or two
Very well, a sentence could do
Why not throw in some poetic diction
to give your story a bit of friction

Symbolism and irony
perhaps a bit of metonymy
A metaphor or simile
Even a touch of ambiguity

You could use some assonance
Or alliterate your consonants
But I should not be one to speak
Constant rhyme schemes are rather weak

----------


## Solarflare

In fly across an endless sky
Eating a miraculous pie
Flying Upward into space
Soaring with Grace

The skies are turning black
Ooooh I am ever so excited
Soaring through the planets
The Stars and Astroids
Comets and Moons
Cheese and Milk
Giant green monsters
gooey goo and sticky stuff
Saving worlds by shooting lazors outta my hand

Until a sound rips through my ears and bring me back to reality
Ooh a lucid dream i desire
And i *WILL*have one
For i need one

----------


## NobleDreams

I'm so tired
I want to sleep
But this day must be
Be must longer than it can be
I am so tired
when will I fall asleep?

Why do humen sleep anyway?
Is it to dream
Or escape?
I can't fall asleep yet
Can't fall asleep..
Can't fall asleep.

----------


## Schlachtfeld

I know not what others know
but I see more than they can.
From their faces their experiences glow
but from my heart, I can't.

Each thing I see, I see differently
they only see what's there.
In my glance, all is great, potentially
expect for friendship; deficit of care.

Perhaps what sets my mind astray
will kill me in the end.
But I want to decay alone my way
than pretend to give what I can't even lend.

----------


## Snowboy

Trapped in the darkness,
light just out of reach.
Nowhere to run, nowhere to hide.
Just gotta enjoy the ride.

----------


## Solarflare

This game throws me off course
Such a wonderful game
A difficult one too
For i have died a lot
But it remains nonetheless fun
But it is too short
For i have beat it in one day
A fun game it is 
That i got at the library  :tongue2: 

*sin and punishment star successor*

----------


## Snowboy

> *sin and punishment star successor*



One of the best. Fucking. Games. Ever.

Period.

----------


## Tara

Snail, snail
Wag your tail
Leave behind a slimey trail

----------


## nqwDE

My soul stands at the edge of hell.
My fear and hatred rises from 500 fathoms of death and destruction.
I am swallowed whole by the snapping jaws of Satan himself.
An army of tortured souls rises against him.
And I fall.

----------


## Philosopher8659

To loose my limitations.
The bonds of mind set free. 
To step forth from shadow 
and greet God's Galaxie,
To snub the nub of tide in me,
Hell vengence fire my soul! 
I shall! I shall!! I shall!! I cry,
Have nothing more to know!

----------


## Dthoughts

i remember recently
trying to step out of this misery
hold back by attachment
i lost the dream of intention
feeling my heartbeat
i felt like a god
able to stop breathing
but not sure if i was able to live on

----------


## saltyseedog

Diving deep within myself
I found a crazy grinning face of insanity
screaming like a werewolf at the top of a mountain
Killing the fear in me
Ripping it to shreds
Laughing maniacally
peeling back the layers of this onion
Ripping off the skin of my beast
a sensitive core
A core that feels empty
I reach inside and grab something in the middle
I touch the stem
the connection to the source of this blooming flower
The source of all flowers
The source that connects us all

----------


## sinemac

*I Need You Back, For I am Now Falling* 

_I love you, I love you, I love you and yet,
It seems that you were oh so quick to forget,
About the pain, about the war,
I fought day and night to protect your soul.

You held me close, you kissed me tender,
And though it was folly, I wished it forever,
To last, to continue, and yet you left,
Behind you a broken winged bird, bereft,

Of your grace and virtue and kindness and love,
You left me to wallow, to fall far enough,
That I do not know how hard is the ground,
When finally, totally, I do fall down._

----------


## Remember

Winters dagger, Summers sword
Chills the spine, unsheathed restored.

Piercing of ice, Passion by fire,
Things we fear, Wants and desires.

Stories we tell, Pictures we take,
Hibernation sets in, My lifes Awake.

----------


## Taffy

Meh I guess I'll try
To be a poet right now
Nevermind, I'm tired.

Is tired two syllables? Oh well. Good nigt guys *yawn*

----------


## Tara

mark speaks of witches
my ear itches

----------


## saltyseedog

Time eating away at everything
slowly dieing
Transforming
Never changing
Forever changing
Everything eating away at nothing
Nothing is never something
Nothing is forever everything
Never living
Living forever
Everything is nowhere
Everything is now here
The endless cycle
That leads nowhere
Going nowhere

----------


## Erii

I am happy
I am sad
I am angry 
I am mad

isn't is so original and profound? please contain your awe inspired new found glory of your heart in which you sit in pure astonishment pondering how someone could come up with such an intellectually abundant poem.

----------


## ♥Mark

Stan's a crow that seems to know the ways of the cat.
I don't know how he's learned to meow, but I'm impressed by that.

Yet be assured, he's just a bird. I could best his best no prob'.
So I copied his way and night and day I found cat bowls I could rob.

I meowed and mewed and ate catfood, but didn't feel cat-er.
My attempts had failed. Only this availed; I'd gotten slightly fatter.

----------


## greenhavoc

Uncharted valleys of information
Remote view: an attempted description of where it's gone
Babylon has indeed fallen
A caricature for those who still babble on

----------


## Luna

Walking around as the rain falls
Spinning in circles, warm expressions
Of my love for God's tears.
Rain drops breathe life into my
and into the world around me
The sudden sensations that are
contacted on my skin

Rain...How I love thee
Rain and it's magic
Is it beautiful?

----------


## greenhavoc

A wearying of  pseudopatience
I no longer give it pause
Sence of this should none be made
So the holistic one evolves

Drowning in your comprehensive,
Bullshit way of life
Disconnected path of reason
I hope you suffocate on pride, boy

----------


## sinemac

This is a day or two old, but was written in spirit of this thread. I penned it while sitting in the library trying to study with a fellow university student, and it sums up how I often end up feeling.

_Memories linger, traces of a distant past,
That tempts you to never forget,
Teasing you, goading and sometimes more,
You cannot escape, despite your attempts.

Whiskey shall fail to drown your sorrows,
Leaving behind but a lifeless shee,
And although you detest yourself everyday,
You can’t help but drag others into your own hell.

All because you are “special” and “different”,
With these strong words, carry a strong curse,
And so you drown into your own self pity,
In spit of the fact that you know it could be so much worse._

----------


## Tara

Well and jolly,
Though a little melancholy.

----------


## saltyseedog

I feel incredible darkness
It feels like death burrowed inside of me
This amazing force of destruction
It eats away at me
It wants me to die
It is incredibly beautiful
It wants everyone to die
It seeks nothing
I am nothing

----------


## DeletePlease

Watch in disdain as the rain hits the window pane,
Skies ordained in gray, another day of the same old same.
Strain to remain sane,
As I proclaim, ashamed,
"Another day, 
Nothing gained;
Not a single aim obtained."

On a day, mundane and plain,
Such thought - profane.
What to blame?
What to call this sudden change? 
This cloud of decay, puddle of pain?
"Despair's the name," it proudly exclaims,
As it claims, blackens my brain.

Will it remain? Never be slain?
Sustain? 
Maintain?
Torture and maim, in an endless game?














'twould seem Gavin's settled down in yet another friend-zone. Melodramatic you say? Well, fuck you _and_ your partner. =P

----------


## LxANN

My fear to love again
has taken part as a sin
I accept I wont understand everything
so I just need to let it be
But I don't understand the emptiness
within the opposite of integrity

Man, I hope that makes sense. 
Haha.

----------


## FallenAwake

specks of contained heat
isolated by notched space
like the smell of salt
insulating tightly weaved rules
over clusters of dark spheres 
brought to a rolling boil
and jumping at candles

craving is easy
like the first inhalation

my throat clutches
there are knots to re-close
if I look aside the heat contains me

----------


## greenhavoc

seen it many times
have you, my friend

did it open up your eyes
maybe show you where its been

well tell me something, slick
are you sure of what you've seen

or is more of that ..oh what's it called
great parody i do believe

----------


## DeletePlease

Dumb, dumb, so dumb you've done brung thoughts of fun with a gun,
So run, run.
Once the sun's shunned, 
Moon's hung, 
I come for loved ones.

Idk, I was watching something on tv and the first line popped in my head so I thought I may as well do something with it. It started off well (I think) but the rest was pretty lackluster so I'm not going to bother posting it. xD

----------


## khh

Three are the things that govern a man,
First is his mind, thoughtful and grand.
Then comes his heart, his very being,
Last is the flesh, needful and freeing.

His mind might wish for knowledge-full fruit,
Studies contently, brings home quite a loot.
Even while friendless it can be at peace,
It knows a friendship is merely a lease.

The heart wants naught but a girl it can love,
It longs for someone who fondness let show.
So it cares nothing for money or gold,
Should it be given a soft hand to hold.

The wants of the flesh are simpler in nature,
A stomach filled full and time for leisure.
Others need therefore not show their regard,
Should a man know of a blooming backyard.

These are the things that govern a man:
First was the mind, thoughtful and grand.
Then came the heart, his very being,
Last was the flesh, needful and freeing.

Happiness comes when these all agree,
But content is he who has two of the three.
Restless the man with but one of them met,
Miserable he who none of them get.

----------


## greenhavoc

Meditated calm
Talisman of the Godhead
Fabricated angst

----------


## Tara

I want to eat a hundred bowls of Fruit Loops
Kick a table and flip a door
Take my head and shoot some hoops
And shake out all that jibber jabber
Smash it on the floor
All it does is make me blabber
flabber dabber
flabbuughhh
hhoooo
yeah

 ::cookiemonster::

----------


## Lseadragon

Pardon sir, I am a fish
an unrefined aesthetic sense
(acquired for just below threepence
a farthing made the difference, sir).

I worry that in future times
I'll look back on my virtual crimes
indignifying my good name
and in hindsighted rage declaim
"MY WORD, THIS POEM'S FUCKING SHIT!"
(although in the off chance that it
does come to pass, in future there,
that my best putdown's just a swear
I think I will have greater worries on my mind
at that time.
Those aren't just my words, after all.)

----------


## greenhavoc

A shoulder cracks under the pressure
Compassion now weighing you down; seeping

Indifferent to any real communion, save learned apathy 
You have become redundant

Shorten your thought process, friend
There is so much power in this understanding

____________________

Obtuse medium
Underhand exhibition
Acclimated ruse

----------


## DeletePlease

Try to keep calm.
It won't be long, Gavin stay strong,
And hold on.
Stand with outstretched arm and open palm,
Wondering how many minutes have gone.

Patience begins to wear and all,
I can do is swear. Oh so wrong...
Choke, maul, and tear,
Thoughts of loathing and despair
Befall.

To the heavens I call;
One last favor is all,
I need of thee.
He ignores my plea,
Why has He forsaken me?
I see -
My Ma was wrong,
About it all.
In this gall, 
I question all,
That was taught,
A Heavenly Father, nothing but crock.
Tears are fought, my mood it rots.

Feeling very heady,
Struggle to stay steady.
It seems all for not...
*pop*
My toast is finally ready.

----------


## Lseadragon

They say that pessimism's sane
but now I see with clarity.
I think the elves inside my brain
have reserved the polarity.

----------


## Dthoughts

Short and dull  ::D: 

Greed is what brought you to me.
You have a lot of love to give
But you preserve it for ur man
I just wish you'd share it more
Greed is keeping us apart now.

----------


## Seroquel

The sun never sets,
The moon never wanes,
My love cannot be expressed
Through words, only pain.

Before the forest vines become so long,
And entangle my heart,
I cannot feel, I exhale numbness,
Wish I could go back to the start.

Every waking moment is sadness.
I want to be held close,
I want to bleed out.
I have become death herself.

----------


## DeletePlease

Now he's bleeding,
The red is seeping.
This evening, he planned on leaving.

"Too slow," he must profess,
As he grips what's left of his chest.
Nevertheless he doesn't stress,
When to the temple it's pressed.

Not a second guess he addressed,
As he put himself to rest,
Left himself a bloody, bloody mess.

Insane, you say?
Well, let's assess.

He escaped the pain,
The shame, the names,
Even the blame,
_And_ the endless rain.

All that claimed,
By a blow to the brain.

...
...
...

Sit, reminisce.
Remember the bliss,
When these lips caressed those of the Miss.
Tisk, tisk.
Had I not dismissed this,
Foolishness,
I would have missed my first kiss.


Oh dream-induced nostalgia.  ::rolleyes::  I started writing a dream journal entry but what the hey; aren't poems the way to explain away what's on the brain?

----------


## saltyseedog

I want to kill my family
I want to kill my friends
I am so confused
I don't know which way to go
feelings of uncertainty 
they make me feel like I'm dieing
I don't even know what I'm uncertain about
The isn't even a poem

----------


## Seroquel

> I want to kill my family
> I want to kill my friends
> I am so confused
> I don't know which way to go
> feelings of uncertainty 
> they make me feel like I'm dieing
> I don't even know what I'm uncertain about
> The isn't even a poem



Seek professional help, immediately.

----------


## saltyseedog

lol. I just feel really dark inside. And have this unstable feeling of being confused. I don't want to hurt anyone though. I want people to be loved and healed. I just feel filled with hate though at the same time

----------


## Wayfaerer

I need some wind under my wings
To reach the place I wish to fly
I'm running out of food and water
In a wilderness where I could die
There's a village in the distance
Where I could find good supply
Until then I'll march on with hope
And for now just give a sigh

----------


## saltyseedog

well my darkness is mostly manifested out of my thoughts of hate towards myself and my situation in life. Not fear. I do not have any fear. If my darkness was manifested out of thoughts of hate towards others more I might be more motivated to go on a shooting spree like you said before but thats not really how I feel. I feel just evil. I am a demon. I am going to eat your soul

----------


## Erii

I am nothing
you are nothing
all is one
everything is one
everything is nothing, and nothing is everything

----------


## DeletePlease

If I tell you a secret,
Do you swear ne'er to leak it,
Never to peep it and forever keep it?

This inner seepage,
With an urge to purge baggage,
I speak it.

Now don't you dare breathe it.

----------


## ooflendoodle

I'm so tired
Soon I'll be fired 
I don't want to stay like this

----------


## Seroquel

Dream, dream with me.
Stay with me, never leave.
Safe within our womb, 
in scenes our minds weave.

Patterns no one can conceive,
are within and all around me.
One shared breath, carried on the wind,
one heartbeat, forever deceiving.

----------


## FallenAwake

Meditation Drop

Gone was reflection
All that was left were sensations and images
Came out as bliss wrapped around placid fear

----------


## Erii

"fuck"

----------


## Seroquel

> "fuck"

----------


## Erii

:Fame:

----------


## Solarflare

just _wait_ until Friday

----------


## Suena

On break from work
I took a ride
to Pecan Grove
my favorite place to hide.

I saw a tree that leaned
a lovely piece I thought
if I were a bird
I'd perch on that spot.

----------


## Erii

I want some water
lets teeter totter
like little children
playing in the water
splashing and leaping 
hoping and dreaming
unaware of whats to come
yet still yearning and living to see the sun
what have we done?



...I just came up with that as i wrote it xD

----------


## Solarflare

the Rain pour


I am sitting in my car
ever so bored
until the clouds come
and the sun gets blocked
Soon the first drop lands
and the second is LARGE
accompanied by 50 more
all falling at once
o so fast.
I am stranded at the highway
going 20 km per hour
without any visibility
My mother and father panic
and when i look left
a funnel cloud appears
As fast as it came is as fast as it stopped
and i had a blast 
as i watched The Rain Pour

----------


## Solarflare

i type in 11 letters
and 1 punctuation
f
a
c
e
b
o
o
k
.
c
o
m
and i type my password and email
I look to the top left
WOO a notification and a friend request
CLICK
aww just a like to a dumb post i made
lets see the request i thought
aww just a girl i hate 
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  UUUU

----------


## Erii

browsing the forums
of dreamviews.com
with fellow dreamers
so fabulous alike
i sit and i stare
at the screen so bare
i see the posts
and threads
and boasts
i notice a user
with the name "gameoverlord345"
i see the page
i wonder his age
"how old is this man?"

----------


## Suena

Tired of crying, tired of lying,
all of these faces in my brain
I'm tired of filing.
I'll hit delete
I can't take one more
person who doesn't give a fuck.

----------


## Solarflare

browsing the forums
of dreamviews.com
with fellow dreamers
so fabulous alike
i sit and i stare
at the screen so bare
i see the posts
and threads
and boasts
i notice a user
with the name "erible"
i answer your question within something you hate too much

*Spoiler* for _._: 



 the age which you need is between 1 and 100

----------


## Seroquel

I knew a girl
Who shared the same dream as me
But it hasn't been the same
Ever since she woke up 

There was a girl who I loved
But she didn't care enough
I found out too late 
when she stole my heart

Now my life is a nightmare
From my bedroom window I sit
and stare
Watching the world go by

----------


## Erii

I stare at the computer
what have i seen!
no its not porn!
or anything in between
its a website we know
don't be a ho,
I'll give it a go.
gamoverlord you see
its not you its me
just kidding
its the spoiler tag 
that i forgot how to use
this isn't rhyming
but i don't care
at least I'm wearing underwear
back to my topic
so filled with doubt
gameoverlords age
so mysterious about
and those damn spoiler tags.

does this count as a poem xD another one I came up as I wrote, thats how all these are/will be xD

----------


## saltyseedog

Everything is beautiful
You are all beautiful
Even if you are filled with hate
Even if your selfishness destroys everyone
even if you love no one
even if you hate yourself
I love you
And you are beautiful
I am here for YOU
That is where the wind took me
For you I came
Myself is my vehicle
To come to you
To tell you how beautiful you are
Your eyes are filed with pain
They glow with hate
But I am lost in their beauty
And I will be with you till the end of time
But it never ends
So don't worry

----------


## greenhavoc

.

----------


## Erii

I feel so lost
so trapped inside
don't know where I'm at
or going
perhaps its all fine
perhaps life is just blind
to see actuality 
but i guess for now
i can sit here and wonder
what ever happened 
to reality

----------


## Suena

3AM
need to sleep
can't shake a feeling
that I can't be renewed again
can't stop thinking of when it will end.

----------


## Solarflare

> just _wait_ until Friday



never mind.... i skipped 2 fridays :/

----------


## greenhavoc

Curious shadow
Throw caution into the wind
Synchronicity

----------


## ElsiaStar

Hear the angels scream
And the beat of paranoia's drum
Pull down the shades so no one can see
This lonely mess I've become

----------


## Suena

^^ I came here to write how I felt and she said it all. =/

----------


## rynkrt3

Feeling great
I really hate
That this day
Will soon fade
It was fun
Being On the run
Out in the sun
Now I'm red
And it's time for bed.

----------


## Suena

Tonight we dream
of a place we love to be
We will see eachother
on opposite sides
of an open book
We will meet in the middle
across the pages we will fly
till our fingers touch eachother
and we'll make a dream
that we can live in forever.

you're true inspiration. <3

----------


## Seroquel

Endless purposeless, 
With me always, forevermore.
The shadows which lie before me,
Like an ocean without a shore.
A dark abysmal blinded stare,
Like an arrow poisoned with nightshade,
Plunged deep within my heart,
The mysteriousness of a questioning mistress 
Questioning harlots, playing with their sense of existence,
Tempting me to beg for more.
Things I wasn't designed to comprehend
Will all be waiting at the end.

----------


## Erii

I just don't know
why am I even writing?
I wish I could say it aint so.
i can't think of words
i can't think of phrases
or letters or pages
because its all the same
everything is plain
boring
its all a waste
a nihilistic waste 
that means everything to some

so i wait
and i think
what words could i say
but i can't even blink
so lonely
but not alone
we all feel the same

the world is dirt
just fucking dirt
and no one fucking cares

----------


## Erii

your voice fills the air
your skin and your hair
your flesh and bones
you're longing, you're searching
but for what, just nothing
you're angry. pathetic. lost and hurting
fuck it, it's a waste
you say to yourself, thinking out of haste
you've given up
no one cares enough.
some people look, but they never do see
some hear, without listening
just another scribble, on a small piece of paper
shriveled 
no guts, no feeling, just hurting, no healing
but its all in your head
you aren't really dead
inside is just a storm, your mind on its way
for what you may ask
without the bad, what would the good have to say?

----------


## greenhavoc

I love the way mods can edit my post to say anything they want it to.
Fuck you, and fuck this site.

Run edit that, faggot.

----------


## Seroquel

I deserve to feel cold.
To feel a chill run through my bones.
Down my spine, to my toes.
How sad I really am, 
No one knows.

The leaves on the trees are early this year.
The flowers bloom, I shed a tear.
I long for fall, to watch all of this die.
Whither away, as I sit here
and cry.

The summer reminds me of things I can't have.
Love, so sweet, turned into sorrow and death.
I exhale, you inhale the same breath.
Take my soul and my heart, 
dripping with blood, you're my only regret.

----------


## khh

Show whats inside of me,
Let myself free,
Yet only a problem I see.

A secret revealed,
Cannot be re-concealed,
If hurt will I ever be healed.

----------


## saltyseedog

You
are my sweetheart
I
am nothing
I am worthless

We are the same soul
Forever acting like idiots
Stupid we are

I am an idiot
You are completely fucking stupid

We share this thought
I love your thoughts

I swim in them
basking in their horror

Basking in that feeling
Somewhere in a twisted fucked up dream

Fucking your body
making you moan

I fill you
You fill me

With pain
Sick fucking twisted pain
I hope you die bitch

----------


## Tara

Naïvety and absolutes
I hope these things will never fruit

----------


## Suena

How can I show you
something that exists
between you and me?

Expecting an explanation
for what hides in your sight
something you've chosen not to see.

It's like they say
walk a mile or two
turn around
and wonder what's so different
about these new shoes.

----------


## Erii

Waiting and listening 
But no sound I hear
As silence fills the air
You're so dear

I try and look
To find the problem
You're just the crook

You tell me lies, you expect me to believe
We I'm drained now, I'll be gone
But I was here all along
I'll just keep waiting for you to come around 

You're just as bittersweet 
As everything you choose to defeat
Not a word was said
Not a tear was shed

A whisper you hear
Or just spite in your ear
The beautiful pain, though you've never met

Don't look at me in pity
Don't treat me like the ground below your feet
But you know me so well
It's all that I am
And all I'll ever be

----------


## Aeolar

Haiku.

It seems to me now,
That the world has gone to shit.
Let's change that today.

----------


## Savy

I want to be still. 

To lay in slices of sunlight
slanting from the slats of white blinds.

To squint at the glow
of the early sun winking, 
sticking to the clouds like a lemon drop.

To stretch in the shade
of branching boughs of oak
swaying in the sweet lilt of the breeze.

To sleep in the embrace
of down and cotton and linen.

I want to be still.

----------


## saltyseedog

There you are
Somewhere over there
Somewhere not close to me
I can't see you
But your pain creeps inside of me
Creeping in my soul
Making me wish
We never kissed
Or maybe I'm wrong
Maybe I want you more
Nothing matters to me
You may come and go
I'll always be here
Just drifting
You have to let go eventually
But I don't want you to let go
I'm so confused
Nothing makes sense
Nothing but desire
Desire that ripped apart my peace
Peace that seems
It seems like I don't even want it
Not if it means you can't have any
We can share my peace
And I can have your chaos
If thats what you want
I want nothing
But inside of me 
There is only desire
Desire that leads somewhere so mysterious
This unknown place
A place where 
everything comes together
where I still don't understand
Where nothing will ever make sense
Where I act impulsively
But I don't know why
Fuck this poem

----------


## ilovefrootloops

Oh Lord,
I'm bored,
I spent the last 2 hours in traffic with my ford
stupid Toronto and its traffic hoard

----------


## Erii

sitting alone, all night and all day
wishing you could go somewhere new
You hope and you pray
somehow, somewhere, someone will get you through
a silver lining they say
but it's all burning to shit
some things just can't wait
you soon realize, you don't want to live the same day
though tomorrow and yesterday
still stay the same

----------


## ilovefrootloops

not to be rude but are any of these poems happy?

----------


## saltyseedog

> not to be rude but are any of these poems happy?



I feel insulted

----------


## Aeolar

My eyes slowly open
The sun is shining
All is not broken
I have a reason to be rhyming
Even though the easy thing,
Is to fear and dispair,
I know there is a simple truth
Something everyone can bear.
Though most have not realized it
It lies in wait
Right before your very eyes
You need not resort to hate.
For love is the only feeling
That shines clear and true
Like the sun on a clear day
The sky, bright and blue
Once you realize this wonder
This simple piece of art
Your eyes truly open
They open from the heart.

----------


## greenhavoc

Sun Bleached column of rain
Bleeding clouds, seeping through the pastel
A portal opens.

Waves of heat race forward
Intrusive now, a light beams through
Impaling the solipsistic

A single thought gathers momentum
As her screams become intently unfocused
The child of Anil is born

Breathing shallow now
Sight dims to accommodate
So silent this rhythm has become

----------


## Aeolar

Goddamn... ^

----------


## ilovefrootloops

went out for breakfast today
really wanted to go to the buffet
i got there at ten thirtay
but the buffet doesn't open until 11 every day
so i had to order pancakes to my dismay
but the food didn't get there until 10:55 anyway
so i should have waited and had the buffet

----------


## Savy

I didn't think mine was that unhappy.
But these are supposed to express how we feel, so if people don't feel happy
their poem also won't be happy. Why does it matter, anyways?

----------


## Saturos

Holy shit, I'm feeling sick
Whoever gave me this is a dick
I hope that I feel better now
Because I feel like a cow.

----------


## Erii

The birds rise early as they sing in the rain
I'm already tired by dawn again
they try to wake me, my eyes, 
they strain,
along with the songs and the yells that reminisce with the pain.
but I am forever asleep
anything they try is just a futile waste
I'm trapped beneath a sheath, given up and worn.
the sun, i see as it glazes the sill
I sit watching, yet still running out of will
the light dances on my face, why do I feel so torn?
pull down the blinds
but I don't think I can sleep anymore.
i envy you," how can you be?"
by the time I got close to that point, i was running on empty
so I just stopped right there.
And I never looked back, but the shades are still there
a little bit of sun, creating a glare
that reflects off my eyes
all I see is the hurt, as I look into the skies.

----------


## Seroquel

You're so cruel, 
I love you, I love you.
You're so cool,
I hate you, I hate you.

----------


## Erii

You are like the grass beneath my feet
like the wind in the abysmal sky
like the violent, striking waves colliding with the shore, 
and falling as I cry.
you're carrying me to a place that I don't want to be,
yet keeping me planted, firm on the ground
and still on my feet.
i beg to differ, but you never make a sound.
I try and get a word, because thats all I need,
but you just stay silent, as I beg
and I plead.

----------


## Erii

tearing me a sunder 
like you know you always do;
ripping me apart
because you know I'll still love you.

but i still hate to see you go,
in such a brash manner...
and it kills me some more,
like an old ruined manor.

You're indifferent to my words,
but its all that I am
because now that you're gone,
nothing, is what have.

you're so unaware of what you're doing,
and what's been done.

----------


## Erii

keep writing me off, just throw me away.
hurry and give up, you never cared anyway.
i hate myself because I feel so much love,
for someone who doesn't give a fuck.

_or so it seems_

whats stopping you? I'll even dig my grave
it'll be easy for you, just push me away,
for another couple days,
because I'm sure to break.

maybe I'm looking for too much
you're not how you appear
you seem so oblivious
while I'm just scared.

I've just fabricated this thought in my mind
feeling the hate, one second at a time.
I'm just so dramatic, don't take it bad
but i still don't want it to seem like a crime
to feel upset over you.

I just want your love
Il give while you take
it will be better for us, 
but mostly for your sake.

my selfish desires, they eat me alive
as i kill myself, for one last time.
Just try not to look
not that you would otherwise

your words are just looming 
around by my mind
my dreams are haunted by your face
i want you so much
i need you in this place



am I allowed to post so much here Dx I'm just writing what comes to mind and how i feel gwuahahhh





> not to be rude but are any of these poems happy?



do you have a problem with this D:<



the point of this is to write how your emotions are.

----------


## DeletePlease

"Eric,"
In his face I spit,
"You're a dick,
And you smell like shit."

----------


## Suena

My son is the bright circle in my heart,
filling it with so much light
that it can never again be conquered by the dark.

----------


## Solarflare

|||Create Spoilers|||

My summer's so short
And for that i snort
More School to come
a school filled with rum
Rum without the alcohol
oh the other ingredients
That didn't even rhyme
But the time is a crime
So i enter the school
The one thats not cool
And then i watch a movie
I also bend my knee
And why did I say that?
Because it rhymes
but that didnt
And I dont care
And i come home to Dreamviews
To view the entire Poem 
forum
again.
I see a user with the name Erible
And it turns out an age she seeks
An age of a boy
or a girl
named gameoverlord
3
4
5
and it turns out as she

*Spoiler* for _|||-|||---|||-|||_: 



still doesn't know how to create spoilers

----------


## Erii

> |||create spoilers|||
> 
> my summer's so short
> and for that i snort
> more school to come
> a school filled with rum
> rum without the alcohol
> oh the other ingredients
> that didn't even rhyme
> ...




*Spoiler* for _hello, we meet again_: 



 what now. What now. 
*Spoiler* for _spoiler_: 



what is your age damnit?

----------


## Erii

*Spoiler* for _VULGAR NAUGHTY POEM, SHIELD YOUR EYES_: 



 BITCH FACE ASS BUTT RAPE MONSTER FUCKER CAT TONGUE SUCKER. 




I said this to someone on Omegle, while trolling, then realized it rhymed.
Yes, it is VERY appropriate! do you not agree?

----------


## Suena

Reflecting on my past
I see all the paths I could have walked
I chose ones with the most challenges
unknowingly
then I think maybe
that's how it's supposed to be

----------


## Solarflare

She wants to know my age 
on the 6th page
in the website
where she is in plight
She will never know
Just like she will never glow
So she angrily eats some bread
While I say it between 1 and 100

----------


## Caretaker

I usually hate writing poems or reading them because most people make very cliché poems about something depressing or love. I consider myself pretty good at improvisation though. Let's see if I can come up with a decent one. 


*Spoiler* for __: 



Welcome to sleeping
A whole new world awaits
Welcome to dreaming
Close your eyes and open the gates 

Welcome to lucidity
Can you believe that it's not real
Welcome to adventure
Touch it and see how it feels

Welcome to creation
Let your mind explode
Welcome to control
It's yours to craft and mold

Welcome to waking
It's sad but has to come
Welcome to remembering
Write it down when you're done




That's my little DVs poem. I hope you like it.  :smiley:

----------


## Suena

steal my dreams
make me play games
haven't they heard?
life *IS* a dream
we're too good
to work fast food

----------


## Erii

I love you.
let's have pigeon babies.
chickens with rabies.
fill the sea of pirates
who used to have scabies
i'm not a clown
he's from Hades
take an umbrella
the rain will wash out the town
i then say farewell
you ate a giraffe
I said "what the fuck?"
just grow an afro
you look like a duck.


IDFK

----------


## Sunndreammx

Nodding my head as I sit in my bed while I troll through this thread, read me say what I said.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Little boy
Why must you stalk me? 
I don't even want you to talk to me. 
Go away.*

----------


## Mayflow

> Nodding my head as I sit in my bed while I troll through this thread, read me say what I said.



In the darkness of the night,
 a little lantern grows
and compassion shows
a lovely reading light.

----------


## Suena

That last one was too strong
I felt the need to know
the meaning of life
my eyes start to show
a little red and dazed
my thoughts freely flow
to my fingers and
a typing we will go

----------


## Erii

> I felt the need to know
> the meaning of life



:] aimmm lul

----------


## Tara

This started out as a Facebook status, but it was too long (more like, too great). Music is like poetry, so I feel this deserves to be here, especially because it expresses my thoughts and feelings.

8AM waking up in the morning,
gotta be fresh, gotta go down the hall,
gotta have my plate, gotta have my toast,
seein' everything, the time is goin',
tickin' on and on, nobody's rushin',
gotta get down to the patio,
gotta pot some plants, I see my mom.

Kickin' in the small pots,
sittin' in the big pots,
gotta make my mind up,
which pot should use?

It's Friday, Friday,
gotta pot plants on Friday,
every plant is lookin' forward to the weekend, weekend
Friday, Friday,
pottin' plants on Friday,
every plant is lookin' forward to the weekend, weekend!

Lots of rain, lots of rain (yeah)
Lots of rain, lots of rain (yeah)
Rain, rain, rain, rain
Lookin' forward to the weekend

 ::cookiemonster:: 

I would have added more, but I really do need to go pot plants.

----------


## Solarflare

> Little boy
> Why must you stalk me? 
> I don't even want you to talk to me. 
> Go away.



is it werent summer right now i would be saying this all the fucking time  :Mad:

----------


## Max ツ

I walk in the rain, hiding my face.
Trying to wipe away the tears,
Wipe away the memories they are made of.
But alas, the past cannot be erased.
And the memories it holds, will never fade.

The sky mourns, so does my heart.
What is this pain?
A feeling that no one can describe?
Like a fire that never burnt;
A song never heard.

The world seems distant,
Like a dream when you are living it.
Reality becomes unreal.
Time runs out of time.

The world rotates about me,
Oblivious to my feelings.
But that is fine,
for loneliness is my way of life.

A heart impossible to enter,
A lie impossible to detect.
Eyes impossible to see through,
A soul impossible to enlighten.
Nothing, that is what I have become. 

The rain stops.
So does the pain.
"You can get over it", a voice says.
A voice that still haunts me,
a past that I could have had.
How I regret it now,
I wish I could take it back.
But alas, the past cannot be erased.

In the abyss of darkness, I lay forgotten.
The time is gone now, the fire is out.
The flowers never bloomed, the sun never rose.
Nothing can change me now.
That is my Fate. 


__ Max.

----------


## Tara

between my ribs and vertebrae
vines of life are creeping
from my heart and bones, down to my toes
potential's often seeping

----------


## ty4TheAdventure

> Sorry my poems express how I feel... I don't feel like living in delusional happiness



So here's me trying to sound poetic  :tongue2: 

Delusional happiness is only delusional if you *filter and ignore* everything else.
Delusional sadness is only delusional if you *filter and ignore* everything else.

Be *open*.
Be *aware* of all.

You may find comfort and meaning in the idea that you actually help *shape* this world.

Many seem to *give in* to the present state of things.
Many seem to seek *guidance*, to seek *meaning*.

Yet they have the power to *provide* guidance for themselves.
Yet they have the power to *create* meaning for themselves.

Few believe they can choose to *innovate*.
Few believe they have the power to *influence*.

Your life is *yours*. And the way choose to live it *will* affect the world.

----------


## Erii

I still miss you
although it seems many days past
you're in my mind every day or two
it's not that i want you back.

i just want things to be the same
but its too unclear to see
things just seemed to re arrange
what were you to me?

empty feelings fill that gap
in the place you used to be
i have nothing left to say
but i still hope
i long for another day.

you're killing me
i'm dying
it's happening unintentionally 
sitting here, just crying.

i know it's not good
but it's just how it is
if i could change it, i know i would
the happiness and love, it's only just a wish.

----------


## Suena

We hide our eyes from you
We hide our *selves* from your gaze
Yet you shine everyday
Protected by the guardian clouds
Which allow you shade
From this unforgivable view

----------


## Erii

you used to make me feel ok
you didn't lead me astray
just the comfort in your voice made things alright
but i guess love is blind, just like they say.

----------


## saltyseedog

I'm flying to you
Smiling on my dragon
It'll be just us two
Riding in this wagon
Going to the place
Where I can see your face
Or maybe not
Maybe I will just rot
All alone
Just me myself and everything
I have no place here
Until I looked in the mirror
And saw you in the reflection...

----------


## Tara

I wrote this the other night while under the influence of plant matter and just noticed that I'd saved it:

too raw
he cracks one

----------


## saltyseedog

that poem is freakin genius tara

----------


## acatalephobic

I don't think I've ever felt as urged to like as many things at once, as I just did in just wandering through here by chance.

So thank you for that.

----------


## Suena

Brainwashed minds and big egos
do you no good
quit watching the tele
and go read a fucking book

----------


## Savy

i'm stuck in this house

there are heaps of dirty laundry
stacks of papers
a too bright light
little creaky bed and
cracked creepy closet

a pretty puppy
lying at my feet
endless framed family
a squeaky old fan and
quaint country quilts 

there is an old man
with his old wife
their aging daughter
a chihuahua, cockapoo
and a teenager, locked in the attic

----------


## Wayfaerer

Here we are again
Just me and the universe as usual
She's not much for conversation 
It can feel a bit like isolation 
However there are times 
Where I don't mind at all
She can fill me with unspeakable awe
Her beauty and mystery enraptures my being
Proving that her sparse moments of glory
Are worth the lonely patience of seeing

----------


## greenhavoc

These parking lot demons are playing their phantom horns
While the sound of nothing comes creeping closer, my god it's getting warm
No person on earth should ever feel like this
Inside my mind plays constant pain, but how can I resist

----------


## khh

Though it shouldn't affect me,
I fail to comprehend.
How can this happen?

----------


## Suena

I suffer from lack of sleep
being misunderstood and mistreated.
I bite my tounge as you run along
doing anything and everything that
you want to do
It's pointless to tell you how I feel
because you don't want to hear.
Anything I say is "wrong"
I'm stuck in a loop
calling for help
can anyone
save me
from the heartache
of being
a housewife?

----------


## saltyseedog

Understand me
and you will cry
Only you understand me
And only you can see my pain
The emptiness
The loneliness
My fear
Fear that feels like intense pain
fear of loneliness
All I've ever wanted was loneliness 
But it scares me more than anything
I am afraid
I fear the outcome
Whatever my life may bring me
Aimless
The incredible joy of aimlessness
Taking me nowhere
Aimlessness is my only friend
I trust in you
I don't know for sure if I can trust anyone else
But I will fight to the death
along side my wolves
Even if I'm not sure if I trust them
They are my wolves

----------


## saltyseedog

I stare into the moon
I can feel the room
it yells with discomfort
it screams with pain
It holds me in
It suffocates me
Yet I am happy
because you are there for me

----------


## Darkmatters

Damn the distances between us
And the differences as well
Damn the rise of foolish pride
And damn the lies we tell

----------


## nqwDE

There was once a ugly barnacle.
He was so ugly, everybody died.

----------


## Tara

Scrabbling and swishing
the puzzle pieces 'round
I can not see
I can not tell
What it is I've found


Writhing and twisting,
this puzzle's so distorted
I can not see
I can not tell
What it is I've sorted

----------


## saltyseedog

I"m fucking everywhere bitch
can't hide from me
Hide and I'll find you
Then I'll fucking blind you
You can't see now
Where'd I go?
can't see me now
I'm in the dark
creepin
Breathing fast
panic bitch
Scramble for the phone
hear me laugh from the dark
I'm coming.....
Oh yes
scream like a the stupid bitch you are
I'm behind you
my hands are covered in your blood
Now your dead body is dead
And my hands are all red
I'm crying tears
I wants your tears
me and you known each other for years
I knew it would come to this
You can't run fromthis
It already done
I just wanted to kil for fun
But now I'm feeling guilty
But I don't care
I can live with that
But you I can live without
You had to get out
Of my fucking world of pain
obsession was the game
that I played for years
Now I can taste your tears 
and I'm crying
So smile

----------


## Erii

let me be
in the sand
can't you see
the ocean
it consumes us all
we are devoured by a kiss
from the sea

----------


## Burke

these illusions that fill me
swirl, fade, appear
they hide within me
bursting through unclear

they make my mind race
and question reality
but can they really be
actuality?

----------


## Burke

tomorrow never comes
today never leaves
yesterday never was
play on words, you see?

change never changes
death never dies
life never lives
love always lies

----------


## Tara

I took a nice bath today:

Soap suds swirl like Jovian storms
Red knees breach like whales
Succumbing to, my mind transforms
And thoughts pervade my sails.

(note: Jovian is the adjective for Jupiter)

----------


## Am I dreaming

Crisp cut figure
Detail - Her beauty unreal
And yet the moment is true

Concise is the contour
Of soft, subtle skin
Hair cascades

Eyes glistening, awaiting
Though the moment feels true
The moment is unreal.

----------


## Seroquel

Deepest cuts never fade,
Empty, alone, in the dark, 
fallen within my grave.

Promises mean nothing,
Your words were lies,
Love dies, just like everything.

Screaming on the inside,
Die, die, die.

~

Between the trees
trembling lips
withered leaves 
and broken sticks
cover skeletal forms 
half buried 
your last breath 
long exhaled
forgotten
they will
forget you

----------


## Flying Spaghetti Monster

i am so full
who would have thought
that today
even on this glorious day
i might finally
cook myself a legit meal


potatoes
mashed
vegetables
of so many colours
and the meat
in all it's meatlyness
all makes for a full dude
and a very very cool dude

 :Shades wink:

----------


## Solarflare

> There was once a ugly barnacle.
> He was so ugly, everybody died.



the end

----------


## Erii

A heart
i find my inspiration
while stumbling through the dark
a sadness, overwhelming
i reply, in haste remark
"it just sits
and seeps
and lies evermore"
"oh what is that?"
I sit taciturn
though weeping at the core.

----------


## Savy

Not cotton blankets nor soft quilts adorned in muted pattern,
Not even a favorite jacket worn by years of use,
No amount of stuffed animals sewn with affected smiles,
Neither warm hands nor cool nights filled with smoky laughter,
Never tinkling lullabies nor soothing mugs of tea,
No beds of bright daises or pillows of soft grass,
Not rainy days or the smell of old books;
Not even these can console me from the loss of you.

----------


## saltyseedog

water drips from the roof of my mind
My memories take refuge in my hiding place
where did all the love go?
I will never know
My memories are mine to know
Perhaps necessary to grow

----------


## saltyseedog

A river flowing
never ending
I sit and watch
confused and amazed
watching the souls rush downstream
I sat laughing
I thought about my life
it seemed meaningless
I could care less

----------


## Mancon

The world moves so fast
So much life, so many things happening
Yet here I am in my own little nest
So quiet and relaxing
I want to know what is going on in this world
yet I close my eyes and drift into an entirely different universe.

----------


## Dthoughts

She sat and stared and plots her game
We undertake, with shared conditions
Can feel her yearning and feel her pain
But love is absent , see our shame
My heart is frozen 
Like my tongue
I know just what i'm running from.

----------


## greenhavoc

step after step after mind numbing venture
this breath is too heavy, it blots my escape
some how i have come to accept this detention
internal reflection: what the numbleg still chase

----------


## saltyseedog

explosion of awesome~

----------


## Dthoughts

The day was short
I talk with sheep
Tryna do the savior's work
Muscles heavy , body numbs
It's time to close my eyes and go to sleep  :Cheeky:

----------


## Katherynn

I was alone when he found me,
broken and bleeding

I fought to stay alive,
drowning in my mistakes

The light that shone so brightly,
nearly blinded me

Now I wait for the day,
when I can truly say 'I'll stay'.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

I dream to be lucid
oh the irony..
a feeling so elusive
yet still inspires me

----------


## Lunary

You and I, Earth and Sky.
I sought to come near,
but you didn't wanna hear it.
I knocked on the cloud,
And you kicked me down.

I let you rest.
I wished to come back.
Then someone said,
you're nothing but a lie.

I chased you away,
claiming you are not real.
Now I sit all alone,
waiting for a sign.
But I hear none.
So I fly trough my days,
all alone.

So now I try to come near,
but you only give me a headacke.
I try to call,
but you can't hear my cry.
I won't give up,
untill I see you smile and hold my hand.

-Poem of my inner world, the world I got kicked out of by Yranul(My sub-c?)-

I saw you pass me by,
my faint heart, beated fast.
I came to you, with a fragile heart.
You slit my throath, with no second thought.

You left, without a goodbye,
I was lying down, wishing to see you again.
My bleeding body, no pain endured,
my heart was yours, there was no doupt about it.

I awaited your return, but you wouldn't show.
I strayed, guided by my faint heart,
I fell into a grip, of a angel with a evil heart.
I couldn't see, I was blinded by love,
I spent my days, holding her hand.

Then you came, from the depts of hell
You cried in my arms, such a fragile being.
I held a demon in my hands, and I smiled,
My heart beated faster, and I wanted it to last forever.

We became close, in a flash.
I couldn't stand, not seeing you,
I had a secret crush, oh what a love demise.
You held my hand, trough heaven and hell,
I held yours, wishing you were mine.

The angel held her strings around my neck,
I was caged, I wished to be closer to you,
But my faint heart wouldn't let it.
I held her hand, with a pure heart,
I didn't want to hurt, it was never my goal.

She kept her strings,
till she made a mistake.
She lost a piece of her heart,
Strayed away,
She left me in the dark,
Down there, all alone.

You found me in the dark,
You were my rescue.
A demon saved me from an angel,
Oh what a irony that was.
My heart beat faster, glad you were there
You took the final step,
You lit the fireworks in my heart.
A kiss of an angel, the kiss of salvation,
You made me yours, I was struck.

You corrupted my heart,
I cleansed yours.
We are one,
That is a fact.

So hold my hand,
Like I hold yours,
Let us walk on this road together,
Forever in love.

You are my love,
The one and only,
The truest of my feelings,
Are the ones for you,
So hold my hand,
Let us walk together,
Eternally.

-For that special someone <3-

----------


## tommo

I'm just a regular everyday normal guy
Nothin' special 'bout me motherfucker!
I'm just a regular everyday normal guy
When I go to the clubs I wait in line motherfucker!
I'm just a regular everyday normal guy
I got 600 dollars in the bank motherfucker!
I'm just a regular everyday normal guy
And my sexual performances are average!

I work in customer service for a phone company
I make 12 bucks an hour but that's all I need
I live in a small apartment on a quiet street
I don't go out too much, I like to watch TV
I can't afford a car, I use public trans-portation
I don't mind, I read til' I reach my destination!
Sometimes a newspaper, sometimes a book
The amount of money I save, that shit is off the hook!

And I'm not very good with the women
I'm a pretty shy person and I'm average lookin'
Last time I had sex was in 2003
And I'm ashamed to admit, but it wasn't free!

I'm just a regular everyday normal guy
I get nervous in social situations motherfucker!
I'm just a regular everyday normal guy
I get constipated once a month motherfucker!
I'm just a regular everyday normal guy
And I make pretty good spaghetti sauce motherfucker!
I'm just a regular everyday normal guy
And I get scared when I go see the dentist!

I'm the Pauly Shaw of everyday life
Easily forgettable, and I'm not very liked
I have an According to Jim personality
I'm as entertaining as a fuckin' STD

If you wanna mess with me I think you probably can
Because I'm not confident, and I'm weak for a man
I'll just roll up in a ball while you kick me in the back
Yeah honestly I probably won't fight back

And I don't have many friends that would back me up
My friend Steve would, but he doesn't look very tough

If you rarely get laid put your hands up!
If you're not well paid put your hands up!
If you're not well paid put your hands up!
If you got a pet cat put your hands up!
And if you got a bad back put your hands up!

I'm just a regular everyday normal guy
My parents, are really nice people motherfucker!
I'm just a regular everyday normal guy
I'm somewhat afraid of heights motherfucker!
I'm just a regular everyday normal guy
I like the show Grey's Anatomy motherfucker!
I'm just a regular everyday normal guy
And I'm pretty good at makin' paper planes!

----------


## dreamerJon23

*We were always looking for it, it was always us, we made the game to chase ourselves without ever looking back.*

----------


## Wayfaerer

empty cup- nothing in
try to fill
empty pitcher- nothing in
maybe wait for rain
set on window sill 
too narrow, glass shatters
strewn amongst the pavement
I'll get another tomorrow

----------


## Wayfaerer

genuineness and egotism cannot co-exist 
personal reflection and premature pride
eating my soul from the inside
to cure this disease I will persist
stay true to life, sacrifice, resist.

----------


## acatalephobic

transparent, silent
filled with energy just like
the air in winter.

----------


## Lunary

Echoes of the past, binding me down
I stand up, I hear a whisper
It's calling my name.

I break away the chains, unbind the sorrow deep within
I hear the screams, a sword aimed at me
I stand my ground, my will is low
I'm not moving away, but I can't fight like before.

The fight and agony await, it's not what I want.
I see the glowing river od blood, you at the middle of it
You're screaming my name, what have I done?

You keep on attacking me but I hold no grudge
What did I do, to make you feel like that?
Where did all the agony come from
Let me feel what lies beneat, let me touch you with a hand of love.

If I ever thought anything about you, it was to be near you.
My hands mean no harm, let me near,
My soul is filled with sorrow, let us wash it away.
Let us work together to see the sun shine tomorrow.

I am here...

like a cold breeze in the hot weather

I am here for you...

So let me get near
let me near to wash away all your pain.
You are me, yet you hide from me
Don't be afraid to call, the voice that is you.

----------


## Spenner

One moment I
am thinking about one thing
about one thing
about one thing
about another thing
                             Was this related to the last thing?
There was a last thing?
                            What's for dinner? What is it like to die?
Why am I so fragmented. I am in one piece. Is this glue really strong enough?
Why do I think when I question? I already know every answer. I just need to pick the right folder to pull it out of.

Sometimes it starts where I feel full of euphoria and at peace with everything, that life is a beautiful experience.
Why do I delude myself with questions? What is it like to die? What's for dinner?
What was that last thing?
It was another thing
about one thing
One moment I was thinking, the next I was answering, the next I was questioning my answer, the next I was answering my question, which I questioned,

Take a step back

The answers are all here.

(sorry if that's stupid dumb I just felt like stream of consciousness typing)

----------


## tommo

Millions starve, line the streets of open graves.
And we pretend we can't hear their screams....

----------


## ThePreserver

I wrote this at 3:08AM while I was in bed; I like writing things down when they go through my mind, because "nighttime" me says things very differently than daytime me.

I lay in bed,
Tossing; Turning.
Mind is racing,
Thoughts are burning
holes in my head.

Sleep is calling.
Out I grasp
to grab it,
but alas,
there's darkness falling
faster than I can pass
time, awaiting dreams
to mask my sadness
at last.

----------


## Burke

The night goes on
I chase it down
It never moves
I get closer
I stop
It moves
Then stops
And fades.

~~~~~~~

Friends die
Family is born
Forever together
Fighting alone

Water blurs
Wind blows
Wet leaves dry
Wake sleeps

~~~~~~~

He is by my side
He is at my desk
He is on the field
He is on the board

He was with me
He was with them
He was in there
He was under that
He is buried here.

----------


## Twisty

Running
Always running away
From the problems I face
Life's one long race
I took the first stretch too hard
Now I'm losing my pace
I'll take a rest
In this place
Take a rest
From the chase
I'll take a trip to myself
Feel my own world's embrace
In a place only dreamt of in dreams

----------


## Lunary

From day one, a living curse
From day one, I was meanth to die
It kept on going, but I kept surviving
Why did I survive all the things,
that would kill everyone else.
To only be here today,
crying how lonely I am.

Laughed and pushed around by everyone.
I tried to seek solace in my inner world,
I tried to dream to seek peace.
But all I got was shots fired at me,
and getting abbandomed by my own world.

Why am I even here? When the only person that cares
is almost never there, and my own world doesn't want me.
I cannot cry, but the rain inside, it's taking me down
and I try to look at the sky to see a ray of sunshine.
But whenever I see one as soon as I try to reach out
it just fades away.

I guess I don't have it that bad,
I still have a better life than some.
But is it really worth when you got nobody...
to share it with...not even yourself?

----------


## JoeyBelgier

Roses are red
Violets are blue
Burn church burn
School I hate you
         -/-

Might do a serious attempt later, but this already exposes a lot of my thoughts.

----------


## ElsiaStar

Working up and working out
 I don't know why I am
 But I know who I am
 I don't know who I will be
 But I know who I was

Pushing forward and pulling back
 Making progress
 Watching it fall to pieces
 A constant struggle to remain strong
 Keep going, move on.

Unbalanced
 One moment sinking in the water
 The next walking on the oceans
 When all I need
 Is to be safe on the shore
 Far from unnecessary thought

----------


## shysweetiepie27

I feel dead inside
Just an empty shell
But i smile on the outside
So no one can tell

----------


## Dreams4free

The Closing of a Suicide Case

Could you call it Suicide?
Looking at yourself in the mirror,
Realizing that every hope, dream, and aspiration you had, lost. 
Finding that all that you feared and prayed would never happened, happened.  
Looking for answers to questions and concerns you yourself wondered. 
Jumping at anything that could make reality disappear,
Hoping that life was more than a long and dreadful phantasm...
Coming to accept that no road traveled, led beyond suffering. 
Judging that every moment had become worse than the last, 
and that life, so brief, was not brief enough.

----------


## Suena

Anticipation:
Wet socks and dirty snow are
coming to get me.

The realization:
December comes, and November
goes; it's inevitable.

And like emotions,
the ones we love and hate will
always come and go.

----------


## LikesToTrip

I got passion in my pants 
and I ain't afraid to show it.
I'm sexy and I know it.

----------


## greenhavoc

i die today; same
not in this moment, but in the next
different now, though
i can almost relate

----------


## MissLucy

It was raining, damp and cold
even out there on the docks.
Deep is my surprise as I behold
it's rained into my mailbox!!

----------


## Twisty

This is the place after all these years
Free of concern, free of fears
I'm running no more
I know what it's for
Not of sadness but joy are these tears

----------


## redisreddish

The Christmas tree smells lovely
And I'm wearing funny socks
Tomorrow I will get some boots
Inside a tall shoe box

There is a fluffy kitty
Purring loudly by my feet
I'm seeing 3D pictures
Which I think is very neat

The ground has turned all snowy
And the air is crisp and cold
_This line is in italics_
*And this line here's in bold*

I don't feel too serious
I want a fuzzy hat
Twisty's avatar is nice
I am done--that's that.

----------


## Twisty

That, my good sir, is poetry in motion. *snaps*
(And thanks for including me~)

----------


## Duncan

Shards

Silently I scream at your eyes and you don’t even blink, refuse to cry
they say they are the windows to the soul but yours are backed with silver
and all I can see is my own face staring back at me
You visit me at night and crawl inside my head
we lie together hand in fist yet there’s no rest for the wicked
and I can’t help but think I’d be better off without all of this

When sleep comes it aint easy 
the sand in my mind is the sand of time
and this burning heat will turn it to glass
a thousand shards of shattered dreams, means ive gotta tread light
because my sharpness now exists only in pieces
and the one escape is to stay awake
but im afraid of opening my eyes to see
can’t cope with the sight of you asleep with your back to me

But it’s not your fault, the fault is mine
the truth is I don’t know you at all
I’m in love with an image painted by the hand of a weasel
and behind the canvas is a face in pain, a summer skirt laced with chain
you were born to be free 
not tied up with hope and bound to me
Bound to me

----------


## Suena

I’m not a bad person
But no matter what I do
Someone always finds a way to
Bring their hate upon me

Jealous of something
Maybe nothing
Probably something
Hidden in their subconscious

But of course
They won’t admit it
They’re just so fucking perfect
I hope you _do_ buy a cake bitch

Buy some candles too
That way when I come find you
I’ll smash the cake in your face
And set you on fire too

---- just radiating Freud right now.... there is no art here, only hate at the moment.

----------


## Burke

On wings of bone the sheathed be sworn
A dive into death soon to come
Swift and brisk, slow and long
Twitches of wrists, flickers of light
Diminished by universal red;
Singularity triumphs 
Heights brought down
To and fro trumpets called
Sang aloud: failure of my friends' enemy
One stands with self-brought loneliness
Death is inevitable, controlled by none
When one's wish is unfulfilled;
Leave back the forgetting of memories
And light where clouds appeared
Dissolve, empty of rain
Beams befriend the victorious
Never reluctant to shine

----------


## Carrot

My feelings?
What's that?
My thoughts?
All mashed. 

No hope,
No pain,
No gain,
No rain.

Sun's shining,
Too bright,
World's turning,
Too fast.

Time's spinning,
Too quick.
While I
Deteriorate.

----------


## JesterKK

The swarm, the swarm,
the swarm was a family all born in the morning,
air borne and falling we bought you from the stork who brought you
stop stalking me stranger i said to thee
but pleased to meet you, me too, me three
meat free dietary supplement
makes that bull go down easier
needing you was temporary i repeat
my permanent position is on the streets
there isn't all that much to eat
but no more bull and no
no deceit.
they unraveled you when you crawled out the womb
and already made plans.

----------


## sinoblak

> Buy some candles too
> That way when I come find you
> I’ll smash the cake in your face
> And set you on fire too



Make her cry, girl! You are the winner!

----------


## Carôusoul

Strange deed
Resting upon the moor
The night is beginning

----------


## greenhavoc

synced up to hesitate
the secret lie will demonstrate
their knowledge of an altered state
keep your mouth shut, stupid

----------


## CarlosTheLucid

how hard it is to live without you
i must be shitzophernic because i see our past everywhere
only in the shadow of memorys.


you said you never loved me. 
and i believe you
but how did you feel when i told you i possessed this "love"

what if you knew you were the first?
the secrets the feelings only bottling themselves
the shelf's full


i shed sweat blood and salt out of the corners of my eyes
when i think about how you moved on.
the light is in my grasp
but i refused to take it.

 the dark bitterness and despair is like an addiction
 its become apart of me
 the one thing in my life
 that made everything change


 that made this worth living
 is now extracted from my ingredients
 22 must be my lucky number


 because when you put "two and two" of something together
 it creates something
 and that creation i call our story me and you.
 i never regreted it i just never understood


 i dont know and i cant show you how i really felt
 because if i did
 comphrehension would just be another issue.
 i want to cry but it wont come out

 i was rid of all my tears
 when the last chapter of us came to an end.

----------


## greenhavoc

siphon her spirit
now swallow down her essence
planet stepping stone

----------


## JesterKK

steep
staircase
to stave off
or to stave
to save the day
a slave on the market of yesterday
tomorrow I realized I have a choice
not a train on a track. only forward not back.
to crack a whip on the back of the wild horse that is the will.

----------


## greenhavoc

diaphanous perch devours the unsteady
such is nature that ungracious host
i lie censored in the garden of exile
sight lost in the filament of a fevered pitch
my skin splinters as my hair draws brittle
teeth crumbling under a fluorescent sky
the flesh gives way to reason, alone
i now abdicate hope, for life plays most unfair

----------


## JesterKK

Slept on a blanket made of skin
Stuck in the spot I’m in
Clawing around with my eye
With my iconoclast’s pickaxe
Stretching the surface layers
To fold them on top of themselves
Stretching the depthless
To fold it on top of itself
To make it doubly depthless
Bubbles is always monkeying around
Barney rubble is always bumbling around
Fumbling with bra straps and the like
Rubbing the smooth backs of the women he liked
Removing the linen with one swipe
Wiping windshields and contact lenses
Emanating sounds and sentences from the engine
But he’s screaming into the exhaust pipe.

----------


## saltyseedog

Floating on a see of thoughts
I became quite lost
I can't see through the foggy smoke
My whole life seems a joke
Things are not as they appear
Suddenly I can see them clear

----------


## Duncan

Asleep in a little bed, within a little box lay the little fox
rusty red and nearly dead, jumbled dreams burn his head

Don’t chase your tail little fox, the dreams aren’t real
Come now, leave your box and these walls of steel
Sniff with that little nose of yours and taste the air
Run little fox, run far from here.

----------


## Burke

we hate each other yet live to love
we kill each other yet love to live
we lie to each other yet never forget
we blame each other yet always forgive

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

People keep biting the hand that feeds them
Yet the hand does not care.
People keep taking more than they need
Yet the hand does not care

People keep whining and asking for more
Yet the hand does not care
People keep losing that which was taken for granted
Yet the hand still does not care

People will keep biting the hand that feeds them
And the hand will not care
People will keep taking more than they need
And the hand will not care

People will keep whining and asking for more
And the hand will not care
People will keep losing that which is taken for granted
And the hand still will not care

People will die and none will be born
The hand does not care

----------


## JoeyBelgier

I am calling your name,
 But you won't hear me

I am standing in front of you,
 But you won't see me

I am touching your lips, 
 But you won't feel me

I'm your personal God, your personal Devil
 But you don't know me, yet

Will not dare, to put an end, 
 Staring straight into black void
Falling and falling, eternal descent
 Crushed dreams, forever destroyed

I'm your personal God, 
I'm your personal Devil, 
 You don't, know me, yet.

----------


## lucydity

sat with a pen
shit it's 4am
lectures tomorrow
oh, what a sorrow!
i feel 6 foot deep
but can't get to sleep.

----------


## saltyseedog

floating space
melting face
human race
lemon snake

----------


## JesterKK

I avoid meeting your gaze
but look anyway
I hide my smile from you
Not that happy anyway
So don't be jealous
That things seemed to go my way
You'd get your own way anyway
Your own man and place
And a perfect baby on the way
I recall all the things we said that day
And never loved you 'til I left you anyway.

----------


## Burke

Sitting on a couch
Drinking some coke
Watching T.V.
Maybe I should smoke

Mind clear of thoughts
Feeling nice and chill
I'm getting kind of tired
Shit my coke spilled

----------


## Castles

Shit it's almost time for his raid, 
Luckily I just got paid.
Maybe if I buy dinner
I have a chance of getting laid.

----------


## BobbyLance

*Decode-this #01282012* by _weakamon_

Back in the days,
I often dazed,
Like a twisting maze,
With no lace,

The golden blue,
Doesn't know if true,
Is now through,
To what is due,

The ants now speaks
For what it seeks
Like a silent meek
Who's forever sick

The end of mon'
Is far from dawn,
To which it's drawn,
Is now pawned...

----------


## saltyseedog

hazy mist floating through the night
my spirit lost among the light
Moon shining from above
Glow shining through my love
Confused and lost
But I'm not afraid

----------


## Duncan

The Worker

He’s black and yellow
born to the grind
he’s a furry fellow
five eyes blind

His life given just to save the queen,
her insidious dreams of golden gleam
but suns stacked on moons turn a ring of fire
spitting sparks ignite desire

His little eyes bloom
a pallet of light
the honeycomb room
he leaves tonight 

fed upon the silky breeze
smothered thoughts begin to breathe
darting toward the lions mane
striking beams, he sees again.

----------


## JoeyBelgier

Handed a gun
Kill as desired
End against head
Wonder if fired

Opening of eyes
Smell of blood
Everyone dies
I feel like a god

Look as directed
Enemy ahead
Remain undetected
Pumped full of lead

Flank from behind
Holding my breath
Still in my mind
Sound of their death

Looking for more
Or walking away
Battlefield of bodies
Commanded to stay

Searching for enemy
Found what been fought
Bodies in rain
Just as I thought

Exit the field
Wounded in head
Need to be healed
Wish I was dead



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
EDIT 

Pain frustration doom and hate
Waiting desolated at the gate
Attending the death, of a soul
Enemy engaged, ready to haul
The weight of what is, my despair
Life unwanted, life unfair

Pure distortion, running my veins
Living altered, ignoring the pains
Nobody hears, what I have to say
Nobody cares, how I end the day
In my mind the final solution
In my mind, total delusion

----------


## greenhavoc

most foul creature
attentive redundancy imposed
al hacer el amor contigo:
a collision with absurdity
fucking lush..lol

----------


## mindwanderer

A bard in the street
Gave her a bill
Music was sweet
Not at all shrill
She asked for my name
I Told her forthwith
Not me to blame
for the following kiss

----------


## Suena

nothing is alright
but it’s okay
because I’m just going
                   to keep doing
                            what I do
                                   anyway

because that’s all I’ve got
                                anymore

*fuck you* and *you* and *you* and the rest of you
              who think you have the slightest idea
               about
                who I am
                 who I used to be
                  and who I can be

----------


## Savy

countless
annotated appendixes
dogeared dictionaries
and timeworn thesauruses

are nothing to the amount of notes I'm taking right now

----------


## saltyseedog

spoonified potato chips

----------


## JesterKK

It was all lies lying beside lies
fake smiles and charm
well what goes on in this room
should have stayed in your womb
a resident alone
accompanied by the guts of another
leaving the home
would be leaving the mother
would-be father
would-be child
would-be nursery
would-be birth defiled
but what would he be missing?
eating sleeping shitting pissing
loving kissing hugging nothing
nothing nothing nothing

----------


## Mancon

*Don't Hide Yourself Under the Covers*



A new chapter flew open into my life
Something i've been wanting for a long time
I thought it would be nice
But confusing thoughts race in my mind

I don't know what I want
But I've learned a lot
You have to flow with life, act nonchalant
Let it happen, do what you're taught


May be feeling crazy..
May need to talk it out..
Might be a bit hazy...
Ignore all your doubts..

Do what you think is best
Not just for you, but for others
Remember you've been blessed
*Don't hide yourself under the covers.*

----------


## saltyseedog

my insides are crushed
turned into mush
I'm all squished
melting from the inside out
ripping my head apart
burning art
tears of a worn out nobody

----------


## saltyseedog

colors in rain drops fall
clouds of light slowly drift along heaven's floor
I can't take it here anymore!
Smog fills my nose
I'm sweating in my clothes
Glass shattering
smoke filling my lungs
Nightmare in my my mind
The silence 
making all the pain obvious

----------


## Flying Spaghetti Monster

pls be patient 
and stop losing your mind
stop panic
stop
panic

----------


## Burke

Off to the horizon, I look from the hills
The wind blows through me, I shake and get chills
A ghost of the past, the husk of a man
None could understand, the thoughts that I am

A memory's just that, a fragment of the past
But that I knew not, the love from the last
The power of red, water and rock
Drove them away, like the tick of a clock

A countdown to death, triggered by life
Cut short by that wretched, causer of strife
But to those desperate, it did appeal
Made foolish men, think its happiness real

The blood of misery, anguish and pain
Flowing from life, nothing of gain
Those who abused it, the weak, the mad
Suffered the most, and became so sad

A victim I am, not of those who used
But of the victims, of those who used
The faces can never be forgotten
When you are the one who was so rotten

And now I am that sad, sad shell
Of a former king whose soul befell
'fore the wretched ruby, ruby red stone
Whose misery and soul were all unknown

A warning I say, for you to adhere
Do not be fooled by this red puppeteer
On the strings of life, it will pull
Your life will end, death paid in full


(If you can tell what inspired this then...  :wink2:  )

----------


## Savy

*Flesh*

I have a fist for a heart
And a cauldron for a stomach
One is clenching, one is bubbling over
My head is a hive and the buzzing -- infernal buzzing
My legs are kicking, up and down, hitting nothing
I'm trying to breathe, but my lungs are paper bags

And I'm hollow
My intestines vacate my gut, leave it empty
And wrap round my chest instead
Squeezing like a thick muscled snake

I'm full of the motion and rage and bluster I want
But devoid of the purpose or thought I need, that makes me human

I'm a stupid automaton mindlessly sweeping the floor
And theres no dust to sweep,
Theres no heart to beat
Only blood and veins and meat, pulsing
Only dumb flesh

----------


## Sivason

Silly cat, silly cat
Stop trying to get in my lap
I typing on Dream Views
and I am sick of your mew-mews.  :smiley:

----------


## DarkAshes

Nobody knows him his always alone,
His not the guy thats well known,
His fellings seem like a cold stone,
His life is unbeknown.

Others see him all the time,
But everyone is afraid to ask,
Whats he hiding behind the mask?

So why would you even bother to ask?
Give urself a task,
Just go there an try to unmask.

So don't judge befor you go out,
His life seems to be hard,
For what you have heard about,
Has cleared some doubt.

You will soon uncover his hearth,
Its not thorn apart,
His life is writen on a back chart.

So just talk and sit down,
Maybe you are the one that can turn it all around,
In his eyes you will be crownd.

So you see,
He just needed some one to bound,
Couse his heart was run down,
For once his life was found.

I'm feeling lonely  :Oh noes:

----------


## saltyseedog

Dark black trees
reaching over and around me
growing around me
I cannot find a way out
beams of light from above
reveal a trail
vague 
I don't know where it goes
following it
on and on
and on

----------


## saltyseedog

falling through the cracks
Avoiding monsters roaming in packs
Hiding all alone
unsure of what my future holds
living in a bottomless dark cave
hard to see

----------


## Burke

Lay in your bed
Forget what was said
Hunger widespread
Just want to be fed
Nowhere was I led
Left alone and bled
Soon they’ll be dead
Blinded by red
Run away, they fled
But couldn’t stay ahead
So now they dread
Even eating their bread
Can’t sew with this thread
So the lead will embed
Their lives they pled
But death instead
They lost their head
Blood shall be shed.

----------


## NobleDreams

I'm kinda sleepy
I think I'm falling asleep
I won't do much
I will just write this scribble
then I'll finally log off

----------


## Jeaulm

Fire
and Water 
and Wind 
and Earth
Death and Destruction;
Life and Birth;

Hand in hand in hand these all go.
Only one will kill my Foe.
Two will kill my friends galore.
Three kills me forevermore.

Brightest dark of darkest days,
Protection from the harmful space,
Betwixt the covers, another place.

Eyes are closed,
Thoughts are gone.
Everything, 
Nothing.
All are one,
In the land of never sun.

Forever free
to always be
anything I can see.
A friend,
a ghost,
Of whom I like most
Appears before me.

"Come, lets fly!" s/he says to me.
Snags my hand, set's me free.

In the meadow,
stands two people,
waiting on one other.

We land lightly,
Ever slightly,
In the shadows.

"I'll go now." says the ghost.
of the one I like most.

Sadly s/he flies away,
Having nothing more to say,
I wave goodbye, trot on out
preparing for the coming bout

The two in the meadow.
There now stands another fellow,
Words are changing; rearranging.

Forming now, a group of friends,
Together 'till the very end.

'twixt this land of sheets and meadows.
ghosts of friends; friendly fellows.
alas, times up, we wave goodbye.

to share our thoughts in another time.
another place in a different space,
one more last friendly face clouds my face
before I'm completely wide awake.

It's once more the ghost
of one of whom I like most,
Grabs my hand, and makes a plan.
tonight again,
Same time
Same place,

As I'm thrown back to the space,
rushed along at a breakneck pace.
I smile.

I grab the hand, 
from that ghost,
the one that I
like the most.

I reach in fast, before I'm gone, 
to the land of the rising sun.

One quick kiss before I'm done,
a tear escapes.
I am gone. 

Betwixt the sheets, I awake.
Force myself to a sitting state.

Grab a pen, 
A paper too.
I have an entry I must do,
Quickly now, 'for it's erased.

In that ever harmful place.

----------


## EarthInferno

I'm drowning in sleepless pleasure that I cannot enjoy
Water englufs me in the desert, 
take me far away, lead me far away,
for the years they turn like time.

No need for words, time moves on
Ice runs on to the horizon,
Frozen, yet I burn true I journey
knowing you're near I will carry on
to hope again for something new.

The stars burn bright,
and as the stars, we will never fade.
Where are you?

I'll scream to reach the sky
Your stare speaks into my soul 
I want you, I feel your cry
If I should die no more,
I'll want to sleep in eternity.

----------


## NobleDreams

The absolute
The unfailing truth
Is that we belong
among forest, among trees

What the world has done
many good, many bad
We should always know
that we are people of the earth

Because sometimes I long
I long to run
and long to flee
To somewhere I have never known

cause what am I doing,
among asphalt
and never ending light

I want to be free

----------


## tommo

> The absolute
> The unfailing truth
> Is that we belong
> among forest, among trees
> 
> What the world has done
> many good, many bad
> We should always know
> that we are people of the earth
> ...



Need that question mark at the end.

I love this poem.  I feel the same.

----------


## Tara

Put a Blizzard in my mouth
Wanna be chill like the pole in the South

Mix it up, Oreo and Skor!
There ain't much that I love more

Om nom nom, om nom nom
You're the best, I love you, mom!

----------


## saltyseedog

It's to cold for my flower to bloom
Stuck waiting
In the cold
so I can show my colors
And eventually plant seeds to keep what I created alive

----------


## Ibis

> It's to cold for my flower to bloom
> Stuck waiting
> In the cold
> so I can show my colors
> And eventually plant seeds to keep what I created alive



 Woah. I really iked that  :smiley:

----------


## saltyseedog

The depressed clown apon a mountain top
looks down in dispair at the dying world below
A sickness of polution and hatred
the scent of garbage and toxic fumes
expanding lungs
pain from the inside out
Who will care for a freak?
All alone standing on top a of mountain
what a great view of horror
Who will hold me as a I watch it die?
Who would hold a freak like me?
It's all a joke
but who wll laugh if no one is around?

Wandering alone the clown fell apart
in the hot desert god left him to die
No water to drink
No shade to hide in
He dryed up in the sun
And was eaten by animals

Bones rot in the ground as time passes by
No one will remember

Children with glowing hearts
Play in the sunlight without care or worry
Time rots at their bones
They decay into bitter adults
Falling apart and dying slowly
What use of a life?
What purpose
All things created decay in time
and all things of beauty become broken structures
And out of the chaos of death new life is born
What hope does the baby have
born out of such a ugly decaying world
What can it do with what life has given him?

----------


## Erii

A broken heart
and broken bones
i get what i've found
yet still i roam
emptiness in full
fading away i start to see it
it's all i want 
but i can't reach it

----------


## Phion

apologies never rendered my burned apathy, quite
visceral are these temptations to be gone;
i've changed this push and pull, too devout--
like a fool's chase unto collapse and good vibrations,
i waste away, and call upon neverone to take
away this burdening pain forever.

----------


## Suena

stir crazy

need some fresh air
wanna go somewhere
you can take me anywhere
please anywhere but fucking here

drop me off, it's late
you don't have to wait
if I die there in the lake
just know it was my fate

----------


## Mystycal

Monotonny interweaved with sadness,
Occasional glimpses of madness,
Happiness and thrill is what I strive for,
As I travel through future's door.
Boredom glued with procrastination,
To the lapel of my imagination,
Way too lazy to describe,
Far too clever to bribe,
And even though sometimes it works in my favour,
Most of the time its comments have a sour flavour.

----------


## RationalMystic

Don't know. won't know.

Don't know what that look meant
That brushed against my eyes,
Won't know now that the looker
Has dissappeared from my life,
I should have kept awake
When you beckoned me with those eyes

Don't know. Won't know.

(This is the first time I've done something like this that actually sees the light of day  :tongue2: . I'm not sure if this one is finished but I just came up with it 10 minutes ago so I'm fairly happy.)

----------


## greenhavoc

you look at me, you point and laugh
you think you're a rebel; you're progressive, eh?
trying to change the system from the outside; blunt force
you're a rebel, there's no doubt about it

tell me something, though
why is it your kind is looked down upon?
is it because your train of thought is dangerous
is the status quo really  threatened by you?

no, idiot.
you're shunned because you're on the outside
on the outside is where we came from
not where we're going.

----------


## tropicalbreeze

no matter how fast you run from it, its always there
no matter how hard you fight it, it doesn't care
its like a shadow that never goes away
its there with you twenty-four hours a day
it begins from a thought and spreads like a cancer
it is what keeps us searching for answers 
it is a survival instinct that is necessary
it is the emotional energy that makes us predatory
it is the glue that holds society together every year
.......this is fear

----------


## Suena

baby's 'bout to bounce
he has no idea--
he's too busy trying to find an ounce.

can't blame her for trying
but he does anyway--
he's so tired of her crying.

he doesn't care to know why
his ego has had him since birth
can't stand to hear her sigh.

but it's time, baby,
she'll be gone when you get home
it's definite, there is no maybe.

baby's 'bout to bounce
he has no idea--
he's too busy trying to find an ounce.

----------


## Rubens

Why are you so far
And each star in the sky
Reminds me of you ?

Why I can't kiss your cheeks
And tell you close to your ears
What I feel ?

I love you

----------


## AdaptEvolve

Skin deep

My life rides on tracks that derails train of thoughts 
Ive scoped out my goals like a sniper but feel my aim is off
I know life's business transaction of gains and lost
Free from this chain and ball 
Many that battles heart cries of the fainted calls
Bothered by the fact that this act is getting old
Emotions balancing act spinning on the axis of my soul
Bare emotions stepping on broken glasses as we know

The scar tissue I don't miss u
Blasted me into pieces when your mouth launch a missile 
I've already died and I haunt to kiss u....... That good bye I wished to
Grabbed that freedom when I could trust me it was a fistfull

----------


## Wolfwood

How I did feel... and the shape of the poem is supposed to represent a cremation urn. 



Instrument

This mechanic semblance, it's not me,
the mirror lies, inane images it chords,
an industrial countenance, it's not me!
My very essence disaccords.

Why am I being lied to?
Every illusion has its holes,
as a wise man rightly said,
your eyes are windows to your soul-

A vehicle that needs fuel to function,
it's mortal nature frightens me,
it seems in this life I know everything,
but inside I’m still that trainee...

I see beyond this animal carcass,
transcending the physical plane,
and here lays the masterpiece,
that the artist always maintains.

As night dawns, the vehicle rests,
but the passenger merely waits-
for I know what's coming,
when this vehicle finally breaks.

I simply rent another one,
and take this journey again,
but avoiding nasty obstacles,
to ensure I face less pain.

----------


## Signet

"Would You?"


If you thought there’d be no tomorrow,
Would you let me hold you tight?
If you knew you were in danger,
Would you stay within my sight?

If you thought you wouldn’t make it,
Would you let me hold your hand?
Would you reach out for my grasp
If you stood on sinking sand?

Would you listen if I told you
That everything would be alright?
Would you follow me through the dark
If I said I could see the light?

Would you let me keep you safe
Through the good times and the bad?
Would you let me give you joy
If I ever saw you sad?

Would you consider what I’ve asked you 
In what it is I've said?
And would you tell me yes or no
When you know within your head?

Would you?

----------


## SilverJay

This Ugly Yet Beautiful World
Little Tree, Little tree, why wont you sprout?
From your seed to your roots, why do you doubt?
Trust me, my friend, and wait and see.
One day youll grow beyond me.
Youll climb and turn, changing your thoughts.
When the sun rises on that day, youll see a cue.
Youll turn to see, and change your views.
So trust me, little tree.
One day youll understand, this
Ugly Yet Beautiful World.

(Cont.)

As your leaves are green,
So is the greed of this world.
Theyll come for your body, and burn your head.
Theyll take your treasures and murder for the right,
To be rich, for just one night.
Before another one comes, and ends with a knife.
The world will keep turning, not caring for one lost soul.
But We do, little tree, come up here, and sit, next to me.
Above, that Ugly Yet Beautiful World.

----------


## SilverJay

If it is okay, I'd like to post another.

So many options for this Life,
I could serve the world or end all strife.
I could entertain them all and express my mind.
Or I could go searching, and may even find.
I could write about all loves aches,
Or wait here thinking until I break.
I know I am an Artist, true to my self,
but the world only wants my wealth.
Who am I, 
if I am Not me?
Who will I be,
with this uncertainty?

----------


## Signet

> So many options for this Life,
> I could serve the world or end all strife.
> I could entertain them all and express my mind.
> Or I could go searching, and may even find.
> I could write about all loves aches,
> Or wait here thinking until I break.
> I know I am an Artist, true to my self,
> but the world only wants my wealth.
> Who am I, 
> ...



Wow, dude... can I rip off these lyrics and put them to music?  (As in, write a song around them?)

----------


## SilverJay

Haha. Appreciate the compliment man, but your music should be about expressing yourself. How my poems, are to me.
Art isn't made for the people, it's made for the artist's own expression. 

If this does apply to you though, go ahead and use it a bit, just lend a bit of credit to me.  :wink2:

----------


## Signet

> Haha. Appreciate the compliment man, but your music should be about expressing yourself. How my poems, are to me.
> Art isn't made for the people, it's made for the artist's own expression. 
> If this does apply to you though, go ahead and use it a bit, just lend a bit of credit to me.



Yeah, that's that thing about me as an artist.  It's paradoxical and borderline hypocritical but I've found that, while quite good at expressing myself, others commonly will express my own opinion just as well I could have (or sometimes even better).
It's especially ironic in this case, since the words themselves are about being true to self (a point I stress heavily), and yet...   they aren't mine.  
Ah, well.  Such is the life of the artist, ne?

Thanks for the offer.  Maybe one day you'll hear your words sung by a stranger and well meet.  :wink2:

----------


## SilverJay

If I may post another? Not as song-worthy, but still expressant. Mainly: Will You Be Remembered? What do you want to be remembered by?

I take a long look at my life filled with majesty,
Wondering if it was worth all this time.
Does this have to be such a tragedy? 
It could all end in the toss of a dime.

What will the world remember me by?
Will they say that I even tried?

I will lead a strong life, and leave my mark.
Shine a light in this world, and shine in the dark.
That is my plan,
to be remembered, in this land.

What will the world remember me by?
They will know my Will, and that I survive.

----------


## Phion

> If I may post another? Not as song-worthy, but still expressant. Mainly: Will You Be Remembered? What do you want to be remembered by?
> 
> I take a long look at my life filled with majesty,
> Wondering if it was worth all this time.
> Does this have to be such a tragedy? 
> It could all end in the toss of a dime.
> 
> What will the world remember me by?
> Will they say that I even tried?
> ...



Touching.

----------


## Wayfaerer

There is so much to be explored
Pristine wonders yearning to be adored 
So much ability to find within
Chances to realize life as a reward 

In search of a mythical beast of flight
The shining dark is revealed through it's sight 
Fortitude is key on this wild frontier
For demons of peril that lurk around night

Life is a journey, not a set thing
There is no telling what the future will bring
Embrace the mystery with a fun-loving heart
And watch the life around you spring

----------


## greenhavoc

of these many life times
i've not once held your hand
you don't need me
and you never will. idiot

----------


## Suena

Don't click this.
You're wasting your time.
Because this isn't a dream--
at least, it's not mine.
I'm praying for Bigfoot
to come take me away.

I've heard the stories.

He has compassion for
the lonely women,
left at home
to do the dishes.
Their tears he swallows
with soft dark eyes.
He takes their pain from them,
and shows them a new life.

----------


## RebelSeven

Wow, I'm really impressed with the pool of talent in this thread.  Keep it up Dreamers!


There are those who are wiser than I,
Who shake their fist at the sky,
Tear out their hair and let out a cry,

And I know I don't know a lot,
About all the fights being fought, 
or the all the lies being taught,

And I guess I should listen to those who know better than me,
Who say we are eating the apples of the poisoned tree,
And that we'd all be better at the bottom of the sea,

But the sun is shining brightly today,
And try as I might I can't hear them say,
That everything is doomed and gray.

Words just don't seem enough,
To turn these smooth seas rough,
And frankly, I've called the bluff.

I think I'll go lay out on the grass,
And with my love just let the day pass,
Until the silver stars come out en mass.
Everyone else...just go kiss my ass.

----------


## Signet

A friend of mine woke up at 2:30 this morning with the following running through her head (could have been from a dream??):

-

_I love what I dare not want.
But for love, I dare to want what I cannot have.
What I dare not have.
For how can I take that which I cannot give in return?
It would be a crime, a sin against nature and God himself.
I have no hope to gain what I have already lost, I gave it up, without knowing the cost.
Foolish child that I was, I gave what I could not gain back.
Ignorant child that I was, I knew not what I'd lost.
Now, selfish adult I may be, to want so much when I offer nothing.
I must stand back, and watch from afar, never to play the games which aren't mine.
Secret part of me hidden inside, wishes for someone to take my hand.
The soft warmth of an equal, given up with the rest.
To tell me its alright.
That I can stay.
Even though I've thrown away my ticket, and lost my golden key, you won't send me away.
Because though I'll turn away, though this punishment is purely self-inflicted, we all can not help but want for the promise of forgiveness from those we are surrounded by, and though I may turn down the offer, to join in with adult games, I feel a small lift off my heart, to know, that some one, would let me take, what I cannot return._

-

----------


## Phion

> A friend of mine woke up at 2:30 this morning with the following running through her head (could have been from a dream??):
> 
> -
> 
> _I love what I dare not want.
> But for love, I dare to want what I cannot have.
> What I dare not have.
> For how can I take that which I cannot give in return?
> It would be a crime, a sin against nature and God himself.
> ...



 This is very eloquent, nice write.

----------


## Wayfaerer

Nothing will make me forget
The beauty, the wonder, you can get
From pure, unfiltered observation 
Of the natural universe's configuration

Boring as it may seem now
I will never forgive myself to stray
And see its influence manifest in an alienated light
Because I didn't have the patience to stay

----------


## Komisoft

Roses are red
Violets are blue
Poetry is hard
Boobs.

----------


## Phion

have you ever had motives as sticky as the dried cola on the floor,
as volatile as lighter fluid in your zippo,
my intent is as dried up and worn as my favorite wallet, it's leather
bound and tethered to the sphere by staples through my toes
you won't hear me whimper as all those red ants crawl back into their hole
i've winded down and licked some wounds that don't heal
ducked into crevices that don't nurture the soul
but the help was always there
like a silver cold mallet in the temple, almost enjoyable.

----------


## Burke

Sitting alone, all others despise her
She's done nothing, they've done everything
Trying her hardest, yet keeps her cool
A social creature, loneliness stings

A friend's all she wants, someone to care
Who won't hate, mock, or laugh at her
On the outside nice, kind to even hatred
On the inside dead, crying out from anger

But a certain knowledge is elusive
Hiding in plain sight and she's the minority
There's me, him; her and her, too
Yet leaving is first priority
Why?

----------


## Orr

> Sitting alone, all others despise her
> She's done nothing, they've done everything
> Trying her hardest, yet keeps her cool
> A social creature, loneliness stings
> 
> A friend's all she wants, someone to care
> Who won't hate, mock, or laugh at her
> On the outside nice, kind to even hatred
> On the inside dead, crying out from anger
> ...



;_;

----------


## DocHolliday

Sitting alone, all others despair
Mutual imperturbableness is ever rare

----------


## Phion

holy crap i learned a new word.

----------


## greenhavoc

she is being stalked
this fine, luscious mound of flesh
i will eat her spleen

----------


## Signet

> she is being stalked
> this fine, luscious mound of flesh
> i will eat her spleen



Just when I think I've seen how weird you can get...

----------


## kyndy101

Oh, golly,
If I write a story of the now,
What would I see of then?
A happy girl the age of 10?
Or a tortured soul
In middle school,
Trying to get out,
Crying,
The bullies are coming,
The bullies are coming,
But then you would see me,
And my one friend,
Fending off bullies till the days' end.

 When will it stop? 
I wonder.
 If I write a story of my life,
What will I see?
 How quickly I grew up,
And learned to retort?
 Or how quickly I learned,
And benefitted?
 Oh, golly,
 What would happen?
 What would happen?

----------


## DeletePlease

Drones, clones, 
No thoughts of their own.

Conciousness crushed, 
Minds reduced to slush.

Opposing views - shushed.
Conformity - a must.

----------


## Burke

A man looked up into God’s soul
He yelled,
“Why!?”
The clouds looked back, the birds, the sun
He smiled,
“Thanks…”

----------


## Man of Shred

*Stupid Girl to The Dark Tower Came*

 She stands behind a counter counting cash taking calls and busting balls.
 She brags to the cart boy of her longing trip
 He only stares at her blankly, shrugs and walks down the aisle.
 She gazes at him more but he doesn't notice.

 And so she goes to new york with only a penny and a fork.
 That's where she betrays a friend to a dork.
 They sit on a bed listening to music and high on psychedelics.
 They make love hours later, and her friend sobs.

 They promise to marry but then she forgets.
 He turns away from her, and she hugs him one last time
 she gets on a plane
 she flies away.

 The Cart boy is there when she returns and gives her a smile.
 She looks down and away she's too much in pain.
 She goes on a date with  a man who is handsome and tall.
 But when she holds his hand she feels nothing at all.

 one day she gives the cart boy a ride with his friend.
 The conversation is pleasant but it only ends.
 She goes on a date with his friend, 
 but at his house she sleeps with his room mate.

 Every day is up and down.
 one day gives the cart boy a smile and another day a frown.
 The cart boy, who's conversation is pleasant,
 Withdraws when he can't take her game.

 She takes him for drinks after she apologizes.
 They talk for hours but then he only bids her goodnight.
 She ignores him for a week
 He ignores her for a week longer.

 She makes plans with him again
 But bails out at the last minute
 He goes to work the day instead
 And learns to regret what comes ahead.

 She's at his house when he returns
 the earlier day she spent chased by a doormat.
 They take LSD and talk for two hours
 another date ended too soon by her indecisiveness.

 She ignores him for a week
 He ignores her for a week longer.
 She makes plans with him again after coming over
 At home she sends him a thoughtful poem.

 The day of the party she is drunk 
 and flirts with every man in front of him.
 He sends her a message back, 
 confused about the poem

 She turns on him again
 He turns on her again.
 She makes plans with him.
 They continue work and chat like friends.

 On the day he showers and cleans his house.
 She doesn't show up
 He doesn't pry farther.
 He waits.

 The final week she will leave on a plane
 the cart boy says he will miss her
 she responds with the same
 but her voice is too quiet for him to hear.

 She leaves and promises to stay in touch
 he waits.
 He gets smashed by his father
 He weeps.

 She texts him a few days later
 She sleeps with a man she met the previous night.
 This she doesn't tell him but makes plans to call him.
 She doesn't call but watches a movie with her friend instead.

 The Cart boy cuts her off.
 She parties and sleeps with a girl.
 She mixes Ketamine with Cocaine
 And goes on a wild spree.

 Her body is numb
 She feels she cannot die.
 So she runs into oncoming traffic
 And dies.

 She stands in a field of roses to each side of her path
 She walks up to the tall menacing tower.
 She bangs on the door
 It won't let her in.

 She kneels to the door and cries.
 She calls out all of her regrets.
 All the boys she led astray
 All the drugs and her other self destructive behavior

 Most of all she regrets hurting the cart boy
 The boy she never got to love.
 Although if she did.
 She would surely.

 On the last syllable of his name spoken from her mouth
 She hears a loud creak that is like thunder
 She raises her head to see the door is open
 The Song of the roses tells her to go in.

 She enters and climbs the first staircase
 In the room on the first landing
 She sees her Father's abusive deeds
 Her mother is weeping there.

 On the second landing inside a room stands her best friend
 The girl that whispered poisoning doubts in her ear
 She looks at her one last time and shuts the door
 She climbs again.

 After many rooms and flights of stairs
 She opens a door 
 Her ex boyfriend is standing there
 He is cutting up a younger version of her with a knife.

 Still she climbs finding a memory or a regret in each room
 She climbs for days it seems
 She never tires
 She wonders if she will ever reach the top.

 Finally on the last landing,
 Stands the cart boy.
 She speaks her regrets to him and even gives him a kiss
 But he only turns away.

 The last door to the room on top of the tower
 bears her name
 She hesitates until the cart boy pushes her through
 And there she blows the devil who lives in the top room of the tower.

----------


## JoeyBelgier

Not sure if this even classifies as a poem


Delusion, induced by sorrow
Thoughts of severe wrecking
Last threads been torn
The spectacle has begun
Needles, penetrating the flesh
Attending desolation
Products of failure
Results of regret
Paths, not to be walked
Wrath, hidden well
Facades, covering it all
Time will come
Decay shall take over
In the end, final reward
Arrival of liberation
Suffering as conclusion
Void as remuneration

----------


## RebelSeven

We raise our sight to the light of the skies, 
The blight within burns the bone and the skin.
We pay for sin in pain and in hate within,
Gods, save us from these claws!
It chews, and rakes, and scratches, and aches
It want's to escape, to take our fate.

In the breathless hush our eyes fill with falling dust
And for the thousand years of prayer and fears
We stand as deathly stone...forgotten, alone.
The ground rises around, and calmly we drown,
Stone and dirt fills our mouths, roots curl around our toes.

Our eyes locked upwards, quiet prayers towards those
Still, uncaring. Our silence keen, and forever, staring. 
And when the light blots out, and our heads go under,
Our fright and doubt becomes our tomb, our slumber.

----------


## Signet

Written on 1-13-12
(Section 2 written on 4-4-12)

*1.*
I am the walking dead
That tired, old tank's tread
My second skin unshed
The hard way my road has led

But I still hold to what is true 
And all I've learned in life
Until my time is come
Till then I'll fight the fight
I am the walking dead
Cold spirit tried again

*2.*
I am the walking dead
The one who's still unfed
My road is still ahead
I'll "think on these things" instead

For I have not given into
The wrong because of strife
A different drum I hear
The Devil plays his fife
I am the walking dead
Played spirit sings again

*3.*
I am the walking dead
In company ill-bred
Trying to stay dead
To all the world I've said

But there's still power in the blood
That washes over me
Though I may fall a thousand times
I'll always be made clean
I am the walking dead
Stone spirit rose again

I am the walking dead
"Father, forgive them" He pled

----------


## saltyseedog

crumbling collapsing 
trash in a fire
crackling rice crispies
crunching bones
gnawing my arm off
trapped underground
dark skinned
burning light
blinding

----------


## DreiHundert

Sitting in front of a computer screen
Getting fat instead of getting lean
I've got to make a change - 
Or become estranged
Though my efforts are always failing
I'll stay true to my goals, never bailing
Someday I will be in the Navy
My dreams will be real, not "Maybe"
Strong, healthy, and independent
God damn it, I'm in it to win it.

When I was young, I always traveled
I can't stop now, I hear myself babble
To spend my life in only one place
As wrinkles develop all over my face
Thinking of what I could have become
Regretting all that I could have begun 

I'm still young now, but not forever
There are only so many tomorrows
Until they are severed
I'll be but a bundle of sorrows
Without my endeavors
What a waste of a life...
Just boredom and strife. 

My dreams could come true 
If I only could do
The hardest thing... I ever knew
To lose all that weight
And join the Navy,
I could clean up my slate
Maybe even go out on a date.

----------


## Man of Shred

my love for you
is rising from within my bowels.
a lovely poo smell just for you!

----------


## Keris

Clicking and clacking, time whirls by.
losing each second until we die,
over to soon, it seems to me,
choosing the when, the how, the why,
knowing your choice will set you free.

----------


## JumpyMcGee

When the Devil and God have a baby
Don't you think that maybe
The little bastard just might 
Put up a bit of a fight?

----------


## greenhavoc

of this feather's gentle glide
between its motion, more coarse pride
failing silence its boisterous grin
this understanding is all pretend 

idiot, i too am you

----------


## Linkzelda

Staining each tear with crimson blood
Invariably filling it til' flood,
Bountiful he is in his cries
Forced to accept these harmful ties.
Eradicating all bonds saturated with lies,
Constraining his potential with each failed try.

Madness, Sadness, Crazy this man's goodbyes....

Trapped in a wilderness full of scorn,
Speculating each opportunity before they will be torn,
Kill, Kill, Killing their minds,
For every thought, to be free of his own binds.

----------


## Suena

Futilely seeking the truth about myself and the meaning of these feelings.
I endure every day, whether full of love or full of hate,
Full of loneliness or resentment, happiness and motivation,
None of it matters because it fades away.

Too quickly time passes, leaving not a second to catch my breath.
Too many moods to dissect or to relay, and
Too few of you to communicate.
I grew up too fast, and you too late.

----------


## Duncan

It thinks "I think"
but the I it thinks thinks,
is it thinking the I.
so think about it,
not I.

----------


## saltyseedog

grinning spinning
winning chinning
faces of aces
having races

----------


## Linkzelda

Crouching on top of the water,
forgetting if he might falter,
He takes one more final stand,
and with confidence, stretches his hand,

Forms a fist with confidence,
sustained through benevolence,
Now the other person with blinded eyes,
who takes the initiative to relieve his sighs, 

Asks this person with rage on what is it that he's trying to defend,
He responds, "Because I am your friend."

----------


## Supernova

well,
fuck

----------


## saltyseedog

Blessed by star light
Can't take this away from me
Shroud their eyes
but you can't shroud the sky

----------


## ccrinbama

this shit
is not my
game.

I should most definitely abandon ship.

ah, to return to
comfort and
easy going and
unfathomable restlessness

butthat'snomatterwhereIgo, right?

at least there'll be people
and at least
there'll be the pulse of a city
and at least
I won't be in the same place I am now

----------


## Burke

You just don’t seem to understand
A shame, you seemed an honest man
The thoughts you hold inside your head
Once more will they be underfed

Deceit and Camouflage you used
Well done, I say I was amused
Your shade of lies has fallen down
The truth revealed, a stingy brown

The epitome you held so dear
An epitaph it will appear
The heart you have keeps beating on
My mind is now a racing fawn

For now I seem a somber sow
To no one else I’ll ever bow
Now you slowly decay away
Inversely to my life-long play

----------


## slash112

The lady with the silver eyes
singing beautifully of hopes and lies
Then listen to the sound of tears
I must save her from her fears

But wait I'm falling from the sky
I do know how, I don't know why
I sound like a band of fiddle and flute
Too bad I don't have a parachute

I think I might again be sane
But I threw myself off that aeroplane
I'll get through this, my fate ain't sealed
From the darkness, a light revealed

The lady with the silver eyes
makes no sound but shouts and cries
My saviour speaks of plans and truth
I must listen, my life is...

---TO BE CONTINUED---

----------


## JackShithourri

everytime i go to start a new leaf 
you always fart and queef
 your as rotten as your teeth
 well no your not really
was being a bit chilly
 guess was feeling silly

----------


## acatalephobic

Under the night sky
Forget the who what and why
Fade into stardust

----------


## saltyseedog

beaten up monkey slave
sits in a cage
listens to people
argue and fight
over what they think is right
Rattling the cage
Sleepless monkey slave

----------


## Lunessa

:smiley:  This poem is about my diagnosis of Hodgkin's Lymphoma 5 months ago and the whole process of going through the fight. I'm currently approaching the end of my treatment and finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. Things are going really well and I'm in remission where hopefully I will stay! *Knock on wood!* 

I was careless with life,
For so many years.
Until I recieved the news,
That brought me endless tears.
I've fought so hard,
Because there was no other choice,
I'm grateful it's almost time,
To finaly rejoice.
I feel like I've been born again,
Into something almost new,
A second chance at life
Is something I never thought I'd go through.

----------


## Signet

Butterfly
Floating by
Little one, will you catch him? Will you try?

Pretty colors
Butterfly
Flying high, just like the rainbow in the sky

Butterfly
Floating by
Can you see God's face in the sky?

There is life
Butterfly
Run the race for the prize

But just like the butterfly
We all
We all must die - goodbye

New season
Butterfly
For good things comes an end - goodbye

Butterfly
Filled with life
Don't cry for the butterfly - goodbye

----------


## bunchafungus

disguised as truth
in the eyes of lamb,
unmask the wolf
and save the land,
ignoring love is
the demise of man.

----------


## Chimpertainment

When I learned about the butterfly, and its perfect expression

A picture of life

For every thing, there is a season

For a caterpillar to die

But only for a time, then comes the light

Renew and Remember

The darkness and all that was before

Then the caterpillar flies on death's breath

----------


## bunchafungus

> beaten up monkey slave
> sits in a cage
> listens to people
> argue and fight
> over what they think is right
> Rattling the cage
> Sleepless monkey slave




This is deep, deeper than the surface of your wording, I like.

----------


## Signet

(by ShadowScribe)

The clean smell of the brooks
And the roving glens and hills
Gently beckon my free spirit every day
The very air of Ireland
Calls for me as one of its own
Yet here I stay

Although I'm American
By name, birth, and papers
My deep roots can't be ignored or passed by
One day when I'm free
And am able to travel far
Away I'll fly

Soaring will my spirit go
to see the longed-for Emerald Isle
Where elves and faeries play and dance
Magic fills these verdant lands
My soul wishes to dance there too
It craves the chance

When can I go home at last
My heart seems to beg of me
Home to a place I've never been to
Others may never understand
How I'm homesick for foreign lands
I wonder too

----------


## Woodstock

Contentment is illusion
Freedom is delusion
Our paradise is deception
Our fantasy's a fallacy
Where all we see is heresy
All we say is blasphemy
This is tomorrow's sorrow
This is disenchantment

----------


## Chimpertainment

I took a shit, into a baseball mitt...the squirrel cried..it was his intention, to have the mitt deep fried...upon further pretension, we decide...All the other squirrels, well they have all died....after eating deep fried animal skin...one may wonder...where these squirrels had been...i wonder...

----------


## saltyseedog

Sleep is calling from far away
A whisper across a chaotic battlefield
Fighting with all my might
Deflecting swords and arrows with my shield
Pushing through
Allies and enemies
Make no difference to me
The sweet glowing angel
Sleep whispers my name
calling me
a ringing that pierces the shouting
Silence is my ecstacy
Blood spills and people die
Suffering builds and tensions explode
a wind of aggression burns my skin
Glowing hope of relief

----------


## Duncan

There's grease on the keys,
A slippery reminder of procrasti-pizza.
Sure to split unsure fingers
Into a potato-mash of typos
while I tap an irregular beat upon the surface of academia
Never breaching the skin
due to time and brief restriction
My tempo is tempered but relentless
I will drum on, my friend.
Will you join me?

----------


## darknightedlady

Window into infinity, pool of enlightenment, darkness revealed, shadow's light, symphonic delight, one.

----------


## Wayfaerer

Inner wolf of power
Protecting the mystic light
Hungers for the blood of the living dead
Who enrage him in this fight 

Mystic light of wonder
Drowning the wolf in it's rays
Lights the path to a universe of love
It may explore on better days

----------


## Original Poster

If I could only just pry a little into your head and know what you're thinking. Steady the urge a little bit and quell the ocean inside screaming and break away the pieces of doubt that keep grabbing on and sticking to my cotton socks as I explore the wilderness of broken hearts. If I could just... know what you wanted, what you thought of all this, where you were at regarding the collection of conversations and the warm feeling they give me. If I could just hold you the way I need to. My desire the tiger bleeding to pounce but still stalking and waiting to see, this meal meaning too much for haphazard attacks, meaning much more than nourishment.

----------


## Signet

> If I could only just pry a little into your head(...)



Wow.  That sounded a lot like me and a good friend of mine.
But... time has remedied a lot in her, and so I pass on my hope to you.
Many thanks for writing this!

----------


## Signet

(written 3-20-11)


There is a Higher Reality
Out on the inside, look in to me
I know that there is more you can be
But not while in Lower Reality

The world is a game full of broken rules
High crime, biter water, broken tools
Every man plays on the other fool
Porn-stars-to-be tell us what is "cool"

But there is a remedy to our age
Follow in the footsteps of the sage

There is a Higher Reality
Out on the inside look in to me
There is more you know that you can be
Break out of Lower Reality

Everything around you is not all
This world is only a shadowfall
Out of the darkness the light can see
And give you a glimpse of eternity

Never forget your life is but a dream
There's more to this life than there now might seem

There is a Higher Reality
Transcending what has been thought by thee
Masses and throngs fall to dormancy
Seen through the lens of consistency
Destruction is their life-long tendency
But after that, rise from this fallacy

There is a remedy to our age
Know what we have done to bring this fate

Enter the Higher Reality
Out of the shadows of vacancy
Know, you, there is more than you and me
More than this dirt-stainéd fantasy
Leave behind all your complacency
And enter the Higher Reality

----------


## Mindraker

_





 Originally Posted by Duncan


There's grease on the keys,



That's not grease, and we all know it._

----------


## Lseadragon

_tick_

----------


## Wintershard

Shared dreams

I thought I caught a glance
Of the dance of a smile
Wile its path in the aftermath
Of a dream 'tween you and I,

But why,
It seemed I wasn't allowed to know.

I vowed, then, to grow the seed sewn,
Hone the understanding commanding my attention,
And not mention the walks, the talks,
The imaginings ravaging so wondrously within -

Your voice, your laugh, your skin -
Until now.

Truth is, if I knew how to write these words
So they could be heard as honest introspection
On the interjection of your being,
Of seeing your presence so clearly,

I would hold them almost as dearly
As what you say each night.

But what might be the truth,
What proof purchases ground,
What sound argument exists
That this... blissful curse... remains

Questions the lines beyond sane,
Faith, and spirit.

When you call, I hear it.
Your essence. Your appearance.
I create entire worlds
Just to come near it.

Just to voice a reply,
Leaving the why until morning,
The warnings for our waking
Making me pray for one more breath,

One more moment in this little death...
One less goodbye.

But opened eyes still fear the truth
Our youthful hearts tearfully accepted
Before they intercepted logic and reason,
Changing the season of one life to the next,

One answer to the quest
Of what makes us who we are.

There are no stars without light,
No nights without dream,
No proof that the stream of consciousness
That awakes in us actually exists...

But I know this,
Even if I don't know why.

When I fall to sleep at night,
There is no wrong or right way to be.
Just you. And me. Talking once again,
Wondering when our dreams may come true.

For me.
For you.

----------


## Django

All I wish to do is sleep
and stay asleep forever.
It's time for me to hit the sack
- too bad I'm an insomniac.

----------


## Queen Zukin

mother
please stop talking about suicide
I know it hurts deep inside
I can't bear to see you in this pain
and in this mad world its impossible to stay sane

I've been there for you when you've cried
contained my feelings - happiness I've lied
I've been strong for you all this time
through the corruption, mud, dirt, and grime

I've bottled up my sadness and pretend it nonexistent
though its hard to run away from feelings when you feel so distant
I've told you nearly nothing of this curse
because I didn't want to make your own depression worse

so please sincerely tell me
and i say this with the most desperate plea
because you mean everything to me
say you'll rest and let the suicide ideations be

----------


## Chimpertainment

I want to be a little dragon,
Crawling through the roots
Everything is baggin’
To the tune of the toots

Squeeze, press and stress
The great mystics
Chop, lop, and burn

Just wait for the rest
The time for picks
Then, will it be my turn

One must heed, in order to realize
Two must bead, for their own fear
Three must seed, to become their eyes
Four must lead, as the falling tear

Swallowing the mists, the sacrilege
Following our fists, to catastrophe

----------


## ElsiaStar

ehh. 
*Promise Me Gold*

I didn’t see your ankles crossed under the table
And the uneasiness in your eyes
You never spoke of war and death in your fables
I never heard your silent cries

Through my tears and lonely sighs
I watch you rip threads of hope which held me together
I can almost read the truth through your lies
And hope you see my faith that you severed

You promised me the earth, 
And the sun and the moon
But I never got to see past 
The darkness of my room
You promised me gold
But oh, you wouldn’t let me touch bronze
I never got to touch the bronze

----------


## cheech

What if the Sun
Is just one of the sum
Of the atoms that come
In one grain of sand
On another beach...
That's just out of reach?

----------


## Supernova

Facebook has the worst
post editing scheme ever
fuck you Zuckerberg

I wrote a haiku.  An angry haiku.   :smiley:

----------


## cheech

> (written 3-20-11)
> 
> 
> Everything around you is not all
> This world is only a shadowfall
> Out of the darkness the light can see
> And give you a glimpse of eternity
> 
> Never forget your life is but a dream
> ...



Thank you   :Clap:

----------


## cheech

*With grateful thanks to Signet, who's words have prompted me to share mine . . . I wasn't going to post this . . .


*

*". . . . . Three Lives Behind"*


I can't see where I'm going so I'll stop here for the night.
I'd like to get some rest - if I relax, then I just might -
But it's been a hard and weary road, and these wasted years, I find,
Have slowed me up and worn me down till I feel three lives behind.

The guy behind the desk in this hotel here off the street
Looked really weird, with sunken eyes; his shirt looked like a sheet.
A bony hand reached out and stopped me stiffly in my track
As he handed me the key and whispered softly: "Welcome back!"

Now, I don't get into fairy tales, and I believe what I can see,
But this old spent man, with his almost voice, put a chilling spell on me.
So I grabbed my bag and climbed the stairs - pretending not to hear -
And as I drifted off to sleep his words returned, so clear . . . . .


I dreamed that it was morning, and when I went to pay the bill
The old guy was still sitting there - so grey, so cold, so still.
When I sought an explanation of his words the night before
He just raised his weary eyes to mine, and pointed to the door.

"So many people pass this way and ask me what I mean,
But it would take Eternity to tell them what I've seen.
The last time that you passed this way (was it fourty-six, or seven?)
You stupid fool - you though that you were on your way to heaven!

"But heaven's not the home of those who pass through that cold portal -
You, my friend, have been condemned to go back, and be mortal!
So leave your bag, be on your way, and next time do it right -
'Cause if you don't we'll meet again some other cold dark night!"

My heart turned cold, my senses reeled; my mind was swamped with dread.
"What sort of crazy game is this?  How can you say I'm dead?"
No answer came from those grey lips; no notice did he take
Of my so obvious distress.  "There must be some mistake!!" . . . . .


I woke to darkness all around - the bed was soaking wet.
My hair was standing from my neck: this wasn't over, yet.
A faint grey light came through the blinds, but not enough to see
That the cause of my disturbance had found its origins in me!

With bones of ice and feet of lead I moved across the floor,
And slowly raised the tattered blind a little bit, no more.
The town had gone, the mist was thick, and the only thing I could see
Was an old and rusty staircase disappearing down, from me!


©sinkrimart 2011

----------


## Signet

Many thanks, cheech, and even more thanks for posting your poem.  It is quite excellent!

And now, hot off the presses, is the lyric (yes, that's a correct term for it) for a song.  Written just this morning, it is definitely how I feel... right... NOW.  >:0

----------------

Song: Eden

This
Is this a fallen world I see now?
Is this how we were meant to fall out?
Out
Of this world does anyone know how
To find Eden

Now
Now is the time it's said to live life
Come down, come down and play me your fife
Life
Along the Broken Land, but can't you
Lead me to Eden

Time
Can anybody tell me the time
When Deos will leave this place far behind
And spread out sins like ashen ruins
Where no one will find

Tell me, where is Eden?

Dream
This life is what I call a dream
Dream
And in my dreams I see the life that should be
Dream
Carved by the maker of reality

Where is Eden?

----------


## gogodoll

that night , that night 
the look on your face 
the pain in your voice 
whiskey and ice 
asking god why 
it wasnt fair 
its never fair
Ur gone 
but i want you to know 
i will always love you 
thank you for everything 
one day soon 
we will be together again

----------


## TheMediator

The moment awaits and the untimely change beckons your arrival

Death and dishonesty stroke your inner-self, through the untimely bliss that is neither here nor their

purely for an individuals state of mind, primal, naive

underneath the sky, in between the rain and the sunshine, deep in the ocean, far and gone, nowhere but everywhere

----------


## Signet

"So Wonderful"

I read their accounts, and I laugh and I cry
I hear all their stories, and all the more I try
To recognize that chance when it comes at night,
To loose life's chains, and to take flight

I can see the crystal lake underneath the glass bed
But I know I'll wake without going there in my head

I re-read the accounts, and determination grows
I _will_ wage the war with my mind in the throes

Please, lead me there, guides
Let me not be the one who hides
Can't I go to sleep 'neath those diamond-cloth sheets
And then not be the one this mundane world meets?

----------


## gogodoll

I wish for an explosion 
Although the consequence may be harsh
We believers of this plane of hopelessness
Desperate and terrified
Never the courage to drink this poison 
In this hell of an earth
We are the noise of this tikking world clock
At this point where we have to choose
Does anyone has a death wish for me
 Screaming but no voice coming out
No one answering
There was just doubt and me
All I could hear was the sound of termites, chewing the decayed walls of my trust
I wonder tonight the ground of which brewery will be stained from my tears
Are you coming back?
I don’t know 
I don’t know….!!

----------


## Signet

I wonder why the people here
On my lovely home, Dreamviews, 
Can't rhyme in their poetry
Without making breaking news

Well, really, it's still not special
When rhyme is put to text
'Cause no-one really cares
If it's prose or meter next

"Just say it!" Is the motto
And punctuation is no crown
The raw, petty expression tripe
And bawling is heard all 'round

Please, for your sake, Dreamviews,
Put some quality in your work
For can't we agree that class
Is only ignored by a jerk?


-Me

----------


## gogodoll

dreamviews is not YOUR lovely home signet , its a free site for everyone , and this is not a professional poetry contest , its free and aloud for all of us to express ourselves and share it with others.

----------


## Signet

> dreamviews is not YOUR lovely home signet , its a free site for everyone , and this is not a professional poetry contest , its free and aloud for all of us to express ourselves and share it with others.



Oh, for pete's sake.  Really?  Do you always read me wrong? :/

1. I don't claim that Dreamviews is the home I _own_, simply a place that I _call_ home, as do hundreds of other people.  I don't claim domain or authority.

2. I'm not declaring a contest; I'm just poking fun at the people on here who think that their feelings are clearly and competently expressed when they post bland, thoughtless rants.  

This is a thread for posting "poems".  Not a rant-in-prose thread.

----------


## gogodoll

And dear signet what makes you the expert and master in poetry to call other peoples poetry bland thoughtless rants, maybe to some one else lets say me yours seem like bland rants , its all subjective so lets not be so judgmental.

----------


## Vortaix

I would like to express my feelings with a poem..
But the only problem is that i don't have 'em.
So i sit and think, and i search through my mind,
*WHY* can't i find, am i dumb, deaf, or BLIND ?

So one day i'm just happy and fine,
And the other day i'm wanting to die,
But it's okay tho, i just cry and then smile,
Then i think again, and i do it for a while.

*Why why why?* Dude, why you asking me??
Now you are talking to your self, AND writing a poem for people to see.
Are you mad?! or have you just gone insane? No dude, there's just something wrong with my brain.
And my heart is aching, i can't stand the pain.

Your heart? I thought you didn't have it!
No man, i do, the hate is just a habit.
So if it keeps hurting, i will just stab it and forget it all
Now shush, i gotta go down the rabbit hole.

Yap, i always knew you are insane
But listen pal, you and me aren't the same.
What do you mean? We must be one guy.
Nope, whenever you cry, i laugh and smile.

You see now? well what you gotta do..
Dude.. I know one thing for sure..you are insane too!
I don't know, i wouldn't say so..
But if you think so then i must be wrong.

So here you go guys.. we made you a song
I though that it wouldn't be so long
But we kept talking.. thinking.. me and i..
But the question still remains, and we ask you *WHY??*

Bye.

----------


## Signet

> And dear signet what makes you the expert and master in poetry to call other peoples poetry bland thoughtless rants, maybe to some one else lets say me yours seem like bland rants , its all subjective so lets not be so judgmental.



_This_ amateur knows that there is nothing subjective about structure, meter, syllable count, and rhyme.
Did you ever consider that maybe my poem was just me deciding to answer "write a poem that expresses your thoughts and feelings"?  Oops.  Those were MY thoughts and feelings.  So either stop using relative thinking or stop bugging me for having an opinion.

Oh, and here.  Have an article to read.

----------


## dolphin

I am new to this
What would be lovely to read
Something well composed

----------


## gogodoll

Signet You can put 10000 articles teaching me about poetry but its worthless to me because to me poetry is a form of art and  art in general is not something that can be structured , a human being is free to express him/her self in any form of art , the freedom in expressing is what makes art so amazing , we are not robots lets leave structure for scientific matters and when it comes to art lets be as human and not perfect  as we can .

----------


## Lamneth-25

deleted by OP

----------


## SilverJay

Oh Mirror, the reflection of evident flaw.
From the dawn of awakening, I find myself at your will.
The countless hours, I see someone else, the desire of my heart.
To be, what I'm not, to harbor the desires as my appearance.
The appearance of my image, does not reflect my heart.
My heart and soul, I wear upon my sleeve.
For all to see, and some to beckon,

I do not want to be what people see,
I want people to see, the reflection of perfection.
Not the real fractal of a mess, buried within my tomb, six feet under my skin.

----------


## saltyseedog

Face of an old man.
Despair in the air.
Spirit of ancestors haunting.
Burned out.
Candle with no wax to melt.
World of ants we wander.
Stone of water and fire.
Dangling in space.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Deep questions running through my mind
But they never helped me live my life
They're part of me and part of you
With bird's I'll share this lonely view

Can I write a rhyme that doesn't
Steal from living legends
Will I ever be original
Or just a thief of letters

----------


## Signet

> Deep questions running through my mind
> But they never helped me live my life
> They're part of me and part of you
> With bird's I'll share this lonely view
> 
> Can I write a rhyme that doesn't
> Steal from living legends
> Will I ever be original
> Or just a thief of letters



Mind if I "thief" some of your letters for a song I'm writing?  :smiley:

----------


## Jabre

I wrote this when my classmate died (no, I won't disclose anymore info)

"Whispers"

Whispers are always followed by silence, 
And silence has wrought a broken moment
Awkwardly giggling through broken tears.
Bright lights signify the end
Followed by torrents of untamed fears.
The purpose of life we can bend,
But they are just distractions,
Denial of ultimate, inevitable demise.
Hoping for next itterations,
But Death's scythe wears a gruesome disguise.

They lowered her into the ground
Succeeded by blackish blood
Trailing the setting roses.
Beelzebub claims his love,
Lord of the Flies
Prince of the Night;
The breath of our life closes.
Beady eyes stared at Death
With a plastic grin and
Arose to drink and cut his teeth.
Lightless night brings her up,
Past lives forgotten.

They said that whispers make Death smile,
But it makes Lords of sky frown.

Music playing, throat stuck singing,
Cracking through sickly moans of song.
With choking sobs invading the sound,
The piano is ringing, but the Voices are brought along.
Tears lick cheeks of the Voices,
But the whispers mock and groan.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

> Mind if I "thief" some of your letters for a song I'm writing?



Not at all.

----------


## Neon304

Alone again, but this time by choice
It is regretful, but necessary
Worried that no one will hear my voice
I escape to the imaginary

----------


## SilverJay

This poem isn't mine, but it's incredibly expressive-Hear the feeling.

The moon softly speaks, In a voice that cannot be heard.
As the tide ebbs and flows, memories fade...
But the stars remember.
In a language that cannot be deciphered, they send an infinite stream of words,
to create hundreds of billions of books. 

The sky is too big for me. Time flows too fast for me.
The hollow sensation of ignorance... As a collective of words rots under the earth...

Yet I scream. I cry out aimlessly.
For my voice to touch the heavens...
Until the sun rises again.

The wretched darkness replied.
No one has ever seen the future.
I extend one hand towards the empty sky and clutch at a chilly breeze.

Blow away despair!
Resign dreams and distress to the past.
The land is blanketed by a faint, sleepy glow.

I step forward!
Into an unwritten future! - _Song for the Unwritten Future_, by Unknown. 

I can feel the emotion burning in this, can you?

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Yea I know it sucks.  Whatever.

Thinking about how I screwed up and then 
Doing the same damn thing again 

And I’m still succumbing to the loneliness 
And the self-loathingness
But I’m getting better as the days go by
At least that’s what I hope That’s why I try 
And with each set back I keep moving on 
With a destination of a place where I might belong

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*1.)*
Only one man ever smiled at me like that...

: D

Imagine that ^^, but with teeth. And seduction. And a little blue-eyed-Clifton >>>>

>>> I'm completely lost, and completely happy


Yeah, I'm not feeling it today. How about,

*2.)*
Lucid dreaming is so fun
Sucky if you don't get none.

With perfect meter, thank you very much.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

And I  can tell everybody 
"This is the world"
"This is the real life"
"This not a dream"

But have you never ever wondered
That by the end of this verse
We might just wake up
and be cured of our curse

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Sometimes I wish that I was gone
A different guy in a different home
Different Brain, Different life
A new kind of satisfied 

I like myself, I like my life
but if I had a second try
I'd fix the things that I did wrong
Wouldn't end up feeling so alone

----------


## gogodoll

Down this spiral staircase, 
Dazed, bruised and horrified 
I’m jumping into this deep slender darkness
Searching and grieving 
I walk the same streets time and time again 
Where is my destination?
The houses I visit 
They are memorable 
These ruins I stopover 
They feel like home
The strangers I meet 
They are my missing friends 
Last night I saw you 
We were holding hands 
I begged you to take me with you 
Holding you tight
I sobbed 
But 
You left without me ….once again 
Here I am 
The shadows are still chasing me 
I run these streets fast , faster 
They get closer 
I close my eyes 
holding my breath 
I ….
Jump
My distorted astral identity
Better luck , better luck …..next time.!

----------


## VoyageurNocturne

A perte de vue
Le royaume des epinettes
S'enneige en juillet

----------


## oneiroer

It's christian related as I'm beginning to find my faith but this is basically how I feel. I'm a beginner when it comes to poetry so bear with me please.

They keep me in a cage
God is with me 
But I can't follow Him because of all that keep me insane

I'm chained
No Way out

Unless God's mercy pulls me through
I pray as if I received my freedom

God is with me
In this moment
All the time in my darkest hours

Manipulation
Desperation
Anxiety
Pain
Regrets...

They are holding me down
Killing me slowly
But I know when i'm in my weakest I am strong

The power of the holy spirit will set me free

----------


## oneiroer

Here's one more I just wrote...

Silence...
In a time of need
No one listens

I am silenced
Something in me wants to help
But I can only do so much

This world is rotting away with silence abundance
They hear my words but they stay silent

God is the only one who listens now
Anger fills my heart
But God reminds me who I am

I am His 
And I am loved

His grace and mercy help me in the time of need

----------


## Synovia

*The Finale Dance*

When eden is gone
The path hidden and broken
We've severed the bond
Traded the garden.

How does one steer
Through the river of truth
When one is submerged
In a lake of mirrors.

Sun radiates through
The clouds above in the sky
But the road is long
And the path winding.

In every corner
Resides the shadow of death
And even the vines
Decay with time.

The stars promise hope.
And glimmer with innocence
But the child fades
And even stars die.

If one is lucky
They won't disappear so fast
And if you listen
You will hear her sing.

Her song can cure
Or her song can kill
The only song you will hear
At the dance of your death.

All you have known
And all you have loved
Are your final audience
At your final dance.

When the red curtain falls
They'll never see you again
Even the most beautiful dances
Must come to an end.

----------


## Dreams4free

A dynasty in decline, I do submit to you
folklore not long ago I bequeathed so kind
Not that we do praise but ask God - not death
so vile - what is the source of our denial 
My steed to know you but love divine
it is not my place to be so chide
I shall reach out to an aqueous night 
so I am dissolved of my fervent resolve
I don't see angels in this cloud
I don't see anything at all.

----------


## Dreams4free

A dynasty in decline, I do submit to you
folklore not long ago I bequeathed so kind
Not that we do praise but ask God - not death
so vile - what is the source of our denial 
My steed to know you but love divine
it is not my place to be so chide
I shall reach out to an aqueous night 
so I am dissolved of my fervent resolve
I don't see angels in this cloud
I don't see anything at all.

----------


## Signet

Free love
Free life
Free death
Free birth

Temperance

Free money
Free reign
Free thought
Free pain

Temperance

Free betrayal
Free care
Free reliance
I don't dare

Temperance

Free news
Free noose
Free blood
Free love

Temperance... set aside

Free life?
Free entropy.

----------


## slash112

> The lady with the silver eyes
> singing beautifully of hopes and lies
> Then listen to the sound of tears
> I must save her from her fears
> 
> But wait I'm falling from the sky
> I do know how, I don't know why
> I sound like a band of fiddle and flute
> Too bad I don't have a parachute
> ...



I did listen, my life is saved
My righteous path once more paved
I miss those eyes I had once loved
But friends come closer, it's not so tough

Friendship helps, I forget my pains
But along with that, my mind's stains
I've long but forgotten who I am
My path is lost as a motherless lamb

I've given all I have, and then some
What can I do but have some fun?
CRASH!... I wake up, I'm still falling
Hold on there's a parachute a-calling

I did listen, my life was saved
My path not paved, yet is still craved
My saviour speaks, but it's me I must find
It'll take time, but my path is...

---TO BE CONTINUED---

----------


## DeletePlease

Count sheep
Drift deep
Sleep

----------


## darknightedlady

Music still plays in my mind, as my sleeping self arises; so beautiful the sound.

Contemplating the visions fleeting from my sight, I try to hold onto one last musical note; a last hope. 

Of a world not really here, but of my sleeping mind;
Or perhaps of another place and time.

Do you dream? Do you hear the musical notes? Do they linger? Do they give you hope...?

----------


## KuroNeko

*Lemon*

I am the oblong, sun coloured
fruit which rests in your open hand.
So bitterly sweet, only few enjoy me.
Yet you hold me close
 - I thank you.

A cool sheen of cold cruelty;
the glint of betrayal's brutal sharp edge.
I can only watch as you pierce my skin,
and watch dumstruck as you tear me apart.

I cry
my stinging tears;
I scream 
in silence - no one can hear.
And worst 
of all in the end
you throw me away 
after you completely consumed me.

----------


## Signet

Sorry, nothing to do with the Evangelion re-build movies
3-9-13


In your dreams
In your head
On the floor
in your bed
You are (not) alone

In the sound
Of the thought
In your mind
Have you thought [that]
You are (not) alone

What you say
Where you go
Do you know
That they know?
You are (not) alone

I was "all alone" thought me
Happy in my own little world, you see?
Then Lucy came
And dreams began
Now I know God's in the world of me

Afreets and
Saints and
Angels and
You
You are (not) alone

Locked
In your mind
In a shack
On the edge
Of a lake
In rural Canada...
You are (not) alone

----------


## oneiroer

Cold Hearted

I can be just as cold hearted 
As the rest of the world
I was once a sweet boy
But now I'm a man
If they want me to
I will fight
And reclaim my peace
But in that revenge
Comes a bloody battle
That will never cease
They will know they were wrong
Either way
I will not be a slave
To their inability to be human
They will learn
One way or another
To be the right kind of human

I was pissed off when I wrote this and still am kinda.

----------


## saltyseedog

Skeletons hanging from walls
Walls made of cold dark stone
In a dark tomb
I am trapped here
Breathing the musty air day in and day out
Nothing pleasant to look at
I am a corpse full of thoughts
My dead body filled with pain
Hunger for life and blood
I lay there never satisfied

----------


## Nerq

Everything they wanted to say.  They said over, and over, and over.  

They still say it every day.  Every night.  Even when you're not listening. 

We don't hear it anymore.  It was never really being said.

All you hear is blood out of the body.  Smoke.  Plastic food. A finish line, where they tell you someone else got there first.  
And by the way, they say.  You stepped in shit.  Both shoes.  There's also some on your pants.

Over and over.  Then it's different.  

They say the smoke has vitamins in it.  The plastic food cures cancer.   We love it now. 
When it starts to hurt like it used to, they say, go to the healer.  

Have him cut open the skin on your arms.  After that, the smell on your shoes won't bother you.  Neither will the smell of your innards.
One day we wanted a house.   A stable house.  I'll build you a house, they say.  Relax.  Don't be concerned.

They stole your neighbors house.  Then gave you one of his walls.  They walked behind it and danced around.  Then your wall fell over.  While it burned down.  While it was hit by something you didn't see.  

Now all you have is a yard.  It's too windy to hear.  It's too cold to breathe.  It's too dark to see them standing in front of you.  Their songs sound like this.  

Don't step out of these four lines, or we will imprison you.  Don't stop sweating, bleeding, smoking.  Or else we'll enslave you.  This is a song.  This is a very pretty song.  Don't hate us, for having a pretty song.  

You protest, the problem isn't the song.  They say, you just have bad taste in music.  You don't know what you're talking about.  Does anyone else have any questions? 

We give up.  We let them cure our cancer.  Then our cancer spreads.  Spreads right to your heart, your gut, and your brain. And you then remember at the last moment before you fertilizer their dirt.  Plastic doesn't cure cancer.  Your arms hurt.  You shouldn't have listened to them.  They made you hate fresh air, so much.

----------


## KuroNeko

All my life I have waited for this moment,
and now slowly, the bottom of the hourglass is almost full.
Where is it?  Where is the door to my better life?
Amidst the shadows, only the faint hiss 
of draining sand echoes amidst the vast and barren remains of my life.

I dreamt of a future where I could be happy.
Not happy about riches.  Not happy about power.
Happy about finally receiving my greatest wish -
a family of my own – kids and my one true love.
Where are you?  
I let my gaze move ahead into time
but my eyes are only stung by sand.

Who knew that to wait could be such torture?
As the bottom of the hourglass fills,
so too does my mind fill with doubts.
I doubt the future I long ago foresaw, can possibly come to pass.
I doubt I shall ever see the faces of my children-to-be
Or the handsome face of my beloved.  
I fear, that this was only a great lie created by an unhappy mind that longed
for comfort and happiness.  
A lovely wish to be sure; but a selfish one as well.

Alas, my time is almost up.
The door has yet to appear and open,
open up and unveil the path to my dream.  
As the sands of time slowly spill,
so too do my tears and are lost to the past.
A past I fear that shall swallow me whole and bury my unhappy 
and lonely life beneath eternal golden sand.

----------


## Sonfire

Feeling a tad "Final Destinationy" 
sit down, turn on the tube
Final Destination was on TV(whoah)

----------


## MartialArtsBabe

i sit and wonder day and night
why i sit here and i write
then i realize 
i sit and write to escape life
because my stories are better than reality
but day and night i ask to myself
"when will reality become better
then the dreadful life i live?"
i discover its not the life that I live,
but the lives of humanity itself
i look around and see the chaos
this world and its society is crumbling 
down to the point that we,
humans,
dont, wont or cant
trust anyone
we are raised hating each other
there is discrimination and rascism
and we cant accept change
look at yourself and ask:
"if i could change humanity,
what would i do?"
i know how i would change humanity
how would you?

----------


## Suena

_This is the song that never ends?_

I am sad.
I am really sad.
I am really, really sad.
I am sad because I am sad but no one trusts me.
No one trusts me and it hurts.
It hurts because when no one trusts you, no one cares deeply enough.
And because no one cares deeply, I experience self-doubt, self-blame, and self-hate.
And this happens over and over and over and over again.
And yet, pitifully, I carry ontrying to find help.
I need help.
I really need help.
I really, really need help.
I need help because I need help but no one is listening.
No one is listening and it kills me.
It kills me because when no one is listening, no one understands.
And because no one understands, I am lonely, afraid, and really, really sad.

_It goes on and on my friends._

----------


## Suena

Opinions!
Everybody has one.

You sit there and act like I should swallow it,
and I see where you're coming from,
I may even agree with you...
But what does it come down to?

Opinions!
Everybody has one.

Opinions! Opinions! Opinions!
Everybody has FUCKING opinions!

What I think! What I believe! What is right! What is wrong!

Everybody _]thinks_
that everybody thinks they’re so small,
so they compensate for their feelings of insignificance
by telling everybody
just what they think and what they believe. 

No one wants to hear you agree with them,
they want you to shake your head...
so they can keep giving you their
Opinions!

But hey

That's just my opinion.

----------


## Signet

Another lyric.  Written on April 24th and today.


Tired in the morning
Flower-wilting breath
Dying in the morning
Not the wanted death

Every person all around you
Tell me, what do you do?
(Some day's you've just got to be mad)
I am broken as the rest
How about you?
You've been there
You know it's true


Tired in the morning
Proof one's been careless
Spiritual headache
It's time you confess

I am sure, as you will find,
What's behind that door
(it's enticing, isn't it?)
Bastard forces, lying whore
Not enough sleep (ouww!)
Don't be deceived by satin sheets


Tired in the morning
Part of Eden's curse
Five A.M. morning
Life is not rehearsed

Peace and satisfaction
You just can't seem to afford
(You won't find hope within yourself)
Look at every man-made thing and
Say "I'm bored"
You can't defeat the rules

Tired in the morning
Tired in the morning

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Reading poetry is a skill in itself
Understanding it, an art
No wonder it's so difficult 
To find a place to start

----------


## 006

Saw this post and wrote four lines, then four, and another... whether it's good or not, totally relaxed me, and afterwards why not to post?


I already tried reality
didn't feel that good
only thing I was thinking:
f*ck this sh*t, dude!

Then I found lucid dreaming
While reading a discussion
Thought why not to try it
Might be my new passion

And the adventures were really fun
Then she luckily came across
It all became even brighter
Without her it became gross.

I read more about how is this
just couldn't ignore them
Some said fine, some it's a crysis
I thought it can't be a problem.

Happiest days of my life came
I didn't care about nightmares
Sometimes I got the fame
Sometimes she brought brightness

Sometimes she even gave warm hugs!
Those burned me for weeks
Any whenever I met any probs
recalled one and it was like cheers!

And even as I scr*wed something
that I can not remember
knowing somehow I will solve it
it'll be like it happened never

Thanks to her I started drawing
I became a better guy
She prevented me from falling
Now I never want to die

Whether she is just in dreams
in her I like to believe
Finding someone alike her
would be a huge relief

Days months, a year passed
lucidity was really fun
only one question remains
why not to dream all the time?

----------


## Raswalt

i can't help myself
the boot heel walks through bloodbaths
un-see end of life

----------


## Raswalt

who's there?
un-filtered truth wrapped in lies,
who said that?
who's there?
said the noise, said the mind,

knock knock!
who's there?
said the mouth, for the mind,
not home beat the heart, stuck behind
not funny said the joker, to the serpent in the vines.

----------


## scott2013

_golden sacrifice_

So loved was thee to thy
that thy made a pact with the one true adversary
that no-one should harm thee or take away thee's divinity forever and ever
nor thee's place in heaven, no matter what.

the price for thy's pact to save thee, was to be in the lake of fire for eternity.
Now do thy burn forever and ever, tormented by the one true adversary.
But above does thy know thy's one true love be safe forever and ever without exception.
And thee loved thou but could not bear such sacrifice any longer.
and cried oh Lord what can be done about what thou did for thy.
And the lord said, do not mourn about this, for it was only one's test, and I the Lord have the following gift for completion of such a test.
In so much as thou ask, may the pact be broken and you both be untouched forever, without exception.

----------


## snoop

my life, where has it gone?
my time, my mind, and my body are not my own
days torn between dread and acceptance
melancholy and personal heaven

which is it?
do i want to live life or end it?
is today fun, is it nice?
is tomorrow hell, will i feel alive?

im confused, totally out of place
may the day come that im finished with this race
but for now all that tomorrow holds
is mind-bending bipolar episodes

----------


## Amurehna

I'm not terribly fond of it, but I found this at the bottom of a story I'd been working on a few months ago. Figured I could drop it here, it reflects my pessimistic mindset.  :tongue2: 

What is this pretty lie we'll always tell?
Your hollow words, to this empty shell?
That when, someday, I reach the end,
I will, somehow, find you again. 

There will _be_ no end to this shadow coil,
No joyful reunion, no enemy foiled,
The noose of loyalty has stolen our lives,
What have we left but these pretty lies?

----------


## Signet

Give me myself and I'll knock me to the ground
Make me a twin and I'll kick me while I'm down
Clone my being and I'll punch some sense into my crown
Let me be (as I ask), and I'll never come around

If I had another self, would I beat it straight to death?
If I split myself in two, would I stop my very breath?
I have more than one reason to want to skin that whelp 
Like a shamed father who doesn't know how to help

Of course it'd come to blows; that's what haters do
I see what Me has done and I want to beat him to
The gates of death and back and then back and forth again
NEVER let him turn like that or return to his sin

Give me a Myself and I can not say for him
I might just keep beating until he's dead... and then start all over again

----------


## Raswalt

when it finds me, it reminds me-
of a struggle thats ancient,
a struggle where a pain burns without warning,
a pain thats ancient,
the pain that rules the mind,
a pain that loves the bones it holds hostage,
the only love i know,
and this knowledge is the prey,
and its death is what i sew,
and if im only good at that,
then where else is there to go?
nowhere, is the one who does not move,
inflicting suffering upon oneself is normal human flaw,
but i remain just the same,
suffering,
and its hard to explain,
it becomes a spiritual path through sorrow,
maintaining counterfeit thoughts so hollow,
losing touch with what youre saying,
a particle of dust i follow,
my pain is ancient,
my egos vain, if its not faceless,
a struggle that is shapeless,
i struggle to face it.

----------


## Raswalt

i was born out of a great furnace like some indelible spark of heat,
3000 years passed through this fiery birth canal to make a single mark on life,
the red sand on my feet... thats death,
the taste of my flesh in the air i breathe... thats death,
3000 years pour out into an offbeat world,
now abandoned by even the stars, what kind of curse is this?
what is it worth to exist?
i was born into a full grown body beneath the earth without a hope, or wish.

----------


## Raswalt

my apocalypse,
mountains start crashing inside,
one day your light dies.

----------


## Raen

Just one look upon her face
Is enough to cause my heart to race
The beautiful girl with blonde hair
Makes me wonder if she'd care
My feelings for her, if she knew?
It's likely it'd leave me blue.

Just a turn of her head
Is enough to make my cheeks go red
I wish to hold her hand in mine
To be with her for all-time
Why oh why is love complex?
All I want is freaky sex

----------


## Suena

The world would be better without us in it
Because we cry and we laugh and we see things no one else sees
We make pain real and we fight disease
Philosophical minds just don’t fit right
In this place we are nothing but conscious of ourselves
We make our own heaven and we make our own hell
Yelling at the TV and screaming for ice cream
Yeah the world would be better without us in it
Picture a world without the sound of machines
A quiet and dangerous jungle of things
No lights but wild eyes and a moon that outshines everything
Without desire to be anything but what is already
And a life that is lived just to survive
To just be alive

----------


## saltyseedog

wrote this piece of shit because its how I feel even if it sucks



Fuck you all
Rotting earth with your stench of words
raised to be a fool
slaves to an aimless monster machine 
bent on destroying everything beautiful

Let go of your mind
Your sense of pride
Let it go and slip into your drug high coma 
stare at the screen telling the stories and leave yourself
Yourself isn't of any use for things like joy and good feelings
It only senses pain and suffering
Refrain from thinking to much about life
It will overwhelm you with horror
Try not to try to hard
Life will beat you down over and over
Taunting you
Till you become a monster
Burning desire for revenge
Try not to resist anything
It will only make things worse
Don't be yourself
No one will like you
Try to blend in
Or become a victim to prejudice everywhere
Consider killing yourself
Because life is more work than it's worth

----------


## Empedocles

My poem is very short and to the point:

"Get money"

I get money.

Money = life.

----------


## Raswalt

the idiot apparition is felt,
softly unfolding, and perilous cards are dealt,
roses that grow, wilt when the impossible speaks,
this shrine of failure reeks.

----------


## darknightedlady

He only knows existence by the shadows cast.

If the clouds cover the sun, the shadows are gone.
When the clouds move onward, the shadows reappear.
Which is it that casts the shadow? The sun?
Sure. But, upon what?
The object, or the presence that the sun shines upon, is what casts the shadow.
The sun is the light and the presence is the shadows caster.

The shadow is only a glimpse at a much larger array.

What happens when the shadow is gone? Does the whole of existence disappear? 
In his mind, yes. It is gone.
But what happened to the caster? Did it leave, too?
Or is the light not shining a particular way and his eyes deceive him?

Let us say his body can no longer hold his abundant soul.
And so, his body goes to rest and his soul emerges from its cocoon.
His body no longer casts a shadow. It is gone.
What of the soul? 

There is no shadow cast.
Is it because his light is that of the sun?

And what if darkness falls and all the shadows go into night? 
They don't exist.

But what of the sun? What of the caster?
They remain I think, do they not?
And what if one casts the light of fire upon the darkness?
The shadows, now, come forth.

So with the light, of man or of the sun, a shadow is formed.
So what is existence, if only the shadow proclaims it?

----------


## Spenner

My words, a view, into my mind
My body holding all that's mine

Things to share and things to take
All these friendships I will make

We're all atop this sphere of blue,
Holding hands, I thought you knew

We're here for now and we will bond
Within this realm and then beyond.
____________________________

<3

----------


## TheSilverWolf

Thinking of a dream
Lucidity Awaits Me
Am I awake now?

----------


## Spenner

Holy shit i am...
Real exhausted after a
Night without much sleep

----------


## gogodoll

which one takes more courage
 giving up that takes one second or keep hoping that takes a lifetime, 
living with the weight of the burden of my lost contentment or dying accepting my defeat 
which one is the key to my much needed liberty.

----------


## YourDreamComeTrue

Reclined, sleep declined, the light leaks in through the blind.
Fixated on the thought, her comfort that I sought, my mind the maze, the many ways, countless days.
Searching, waiting for that sight, I close my eyes and hope that I might.

----------


## Signet

A crack came, glided, ran along through quartz
Cause is there to fight, to push, to incite
No opening in the surface lets the change occur

Shards are falling, shards are falling
Breaking down and down
Cuts and changing, slits from framing
Curse the ground, scrape out the sound
Glitter-stalling, life-mauling... who do you chose?
Window shop
God's the Rock
And your ideas are all breaking glass
All your gods are windows' broken glass

----------


## darknightedlady

It is hard to make myself see the world as full of rainbows and butterflies. 
If I didn't, I wouldn't make it; the darkness would cloud my eyes and I would endure a slow agonizing death. 
The hardest part is convincing others who are enduring that slow death, that butterflies and rainbows exist. 
In trying to hold them up, somehow, I hold myself up...

----------


## TimeDragon97

Now, I lie in this bed
Typin' this poem from my head
Thinkin' of it like a rap song
Probably won't be all that long
I got classes tomorrow
My lack o' love life brings me sorrow
I should really go to bed soon
I have no artistic skill

----------


## Signet

Yet another new song, written a few nights ago.
Probably nonsensical...


Hey, mister, sir...
Just averting your eyes isn't running away from what you see

Hey, lady, miss...
Hit-and-run logic won't show you what you really want to see

Hey, soul sister...
Do you really think you had it all right for the change that will happen then?

Hey, hey, stranger...
Are you willing, really, to bring us all down just even out our sin?

You can light up the skies with all of your lies
And all your lies won't hurt me
You can fight all your lives 'til everyone dyes
But still I won't shirk the end
'Cause only truth remains

Hey, dark shadow person out there
20 miles from an Easter Sunday town

Hey, dim person...
Why'd you want to lose, or did you think that you won't go down?

Hey, world leader!
Why don't you get out of you closet and tell us all to live in sin?

Hey, smart fool, give all us an option
You just might still win... for now

But you can light up the skies with all of your lies
And all your lies won't hurt me
You can fight all your lives 'til everyone dyes
But still I won't shirk the end
'Cause only YHWY will remain

-Signet, 10.7.13

----------


## Raswalt

the pounding in my head
bones, like heated rods
not knowing what to do
will sleep snuff me out?

the eyes have burning cores
the skull, a place among a forest fire
wrapped in searing flames
i'm running towards the lake

i'm still a prisoner in the flesh
the sands of time still holds me up
the shore is not in sight
i'm running towards the lake

----------


## Signet

> [poem]



I like it, but I'm not sure if it's supposed to be surreal, metaphorical, or... do I just not get it?  ::?:

----------


## Signet

Hear, my lover,
Hear my soul
It's dark and it's cold
So cold

Hear, my lover,
Rest your soul
In my my arms you will
Ne'er be alone

Say you will stay
Say we can go far away
Far away from here
Losing these fears
Always true and kind

Love, we can stay
Go far away from here
And leave them all behind
I am true and kind
Always, 
Always, love


These lyrics were written to be sun to the tune of "Decision", from the Love Hina sound track.

----------


## Bosco

Nights are days
Days are nights
As i look through the haze
I turn out the lights

Trying to sleep
Isn't as hard as you think
As im counting my sheep
I start to feel weak

Not knowing when it hits
I start to feel a shift
As everything starts to fit
I begin to drift

----------


## Signet

> As everything starts to fit




Referring to lucidity?

----------


## Bosco

I am talking about dreams in general but yes lucidity also.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Raswalt

@ Signet
all i aimed to do was express thoughts /feelings. i guess i could have made more sense with it but i wasn't in a clear headspace.

----------


## gogodoll

> Nights are days
> Days are nights
> As i look through the haze
> I turn out the lights
> 
> Trying to sleep
> Isn't as hard as you think
> As im counting my sheep
> I start to feel weak
> ...



i loved your poem so beautiful .

----------


## Bosco

Thank you

----------


## Signet

_Written on 10-30-13, from 12:43 to 12:51 AM._

falling into another
sink into friend
gaps filled or forgotten
self means less
yet works better

two half-people
working to make a whole
hold up the other
and three-leg it along
proving one and one make One

tired, but capable
allowed to rest
yet still get up later
while others sleep on
and lose the opportunity
given to those
  willing to give up themselves
  willing to hold
  willing to lean
  willing to let another exist
  willing to consider not self
    but even only one other first
  willing to take direction
    when they know not themselves

knowing Love
unknowing of what Love is
yet laughing at the question "why"
and not caring how to look
but rather how to be
 how to create
  how to sustain
   how to contribute
    how to step back
    and be second
    both at the same time

both are second
and both come first
until death does them part
and they need not their walls anymore
             safe
          forever
       with Him

            amen

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

These voices never cease to talk
Incorrigibly corrupt 
It's an impulse freely yielded to
Can't someone shut them up! 

Remind me why I'm doing this
Remind me why you're here
There's a message in this somewhere
But it's been forgotten for years

Perhaps another rhyming scheme would to the trick
To make this less pathetic:
Another day Another dime
A brand new dream
The same old sign

An old school bus runs down the road
A faded form of yellow

There are some things in my brain
That cause me a great deal of pain

And I admit there are some things that I resent
And though I might say it's lame
Of that old school bus I can't complain

A fantasy in my mind
of another place or time
You can't follow every dream
You have pick and choose 

.................................

A Poem or a theft?
or just complete crap?
All the words I say come from someone else's mouth
Just keep on laughing and live and die free
Because both would be correct if you look eternally

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

The Computer screen runs through my eyes
Re-creation of life etches into my mind
There's no going back, just the rest of time

Been down this road a thousand times
I know it seems like a waste 
I think this time we're at the end of the line

Wasting away is the game of life
You can run away but you cant hide
A slow moving train still runs out of track

----------


## gogodoll

Past the seven seas
There is a small aged café 
The walls are still damp from last year’s leak 
Slowly cracking, bit by bit falling
I am sitting here by the window 
Stunned by the fate that is dripping all over me
Sipping on this not so fine coffee
This deep wound in my heart 
It keeps throbbing and I think to myself
Maybe I am dreaming 
I pinch myself, blink 
And damn I am still here
This old man sitting at the bar
Is staring at me 
I stare back, he smirks and says
Don’t worry … we‘re all in this together.

----------


## Jacobsladder

What is there to dream of in life other than to live our dreams?

----------


## acatalephobic

Realist, otherwise
Cautiously optimistic
Encouraging hope.

Even that is like...
Emotional rollercoast.
Other options? No?

Because nothing else seems to help any.

----------


## Voldmer

The plan was clear - and clearly right:
_wake-back-to-bed_ after half a night.
But, when morn' arose - Oh what a mess!
I'd slept right through it,
and never knew it!

Maybe tomorrow will bring success.

----------


## Rums03

Coffee

Brows like sand
In heavy rains of wash
The eye fast becoming 
Such smells of lucidity

----------


## lifeinsteps

Should I talk to you?

Should I walk up and say,
"I thought I was fine,
But now's the time
I draw the line.
I want your guidance, pray,

"Listen, I've not been doing well without you,
Even though we parted because I was ready.
You said my mind was steady,
But the urge to return is absolutely heady.
I'm starting to feel like my turn alone is through."

I guess I'm not truly alone,
I've got a friend beside me, she's been the world
To me and I can't believe she's stayed and swirled
The drain at my side, never complaining as we've twirled,
Down and further down, aching to the bone.

And I hope you don't miss me,
I hope you think everything is great;
That the world's come to a fate
That it, and myself, can tolerate
And I've done it all by myself, you see.

Should I talk to you...?

We parted on such congenial terms,
I never thought the day would come,
I'd look back and say that some
Of those days were the best I've done.
And that things aren't great now, all concerned.

I want to see if you've turned out fine,
If the fire in your eyes is still the same.
The one and only that choked and maimed
Until my will to complain became lame,
And that same fire burned in mine.

And yet, these eyes have long burnt out,
I struggle to rise, to fall,
Sometimes I struggle to move at all,
I sit and wait, for anyone to call,
Telling me what my next thought should be about.

So, should I come back?
Should I say all those things and more?
Will you point to the door,
and say that you'll not help me as before,
or that I've long since cracked?

Or maybe you'll be how I remember,
Forgiving, but harsh; a friend
From then 'til now, and to the end,
Take the broken chain and mend
It and once again become my mentor.

_Should_ I talk to you?

-------------------------

_I don't really want to explain what I just wrote that about, but suffice it to say it's not about a girlfriend or relationship troubles. It's something, I feel, a bit more serious than that._

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

I was driving through the country
When my car ran out of gas
I waved at all the passerbys
But no one gave a crap
I swore and said to my self
"What the hell's wrong with people these days"
Walked 10 miles to the service station 
When they were closed, I was patient 
Used the pay phone and I called my uncle jed
Well as it turned out, he had died 
So I decided to commit suicide 
Saw bus runnin up the road
I jumped in front and died.

----------


## gogodoll

People say everything has a cure but death
I say sometimes the only cure is death

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

You gotta wonder what it is
That sets a fire deep inside
I don't think it's where my dollars sink
But it's just a part of life

He was going to retire
Had good money and a wife
But it's too late for it's life he hates
But it's just a part of life


Well I went out for a drive
I went driving in the night
I don't know if she'll leave that road
Before rust takes her life

----------


## Rums03

Shorts untitled:

In pitch is the hour from which you plead
Begging its forgiveness while pretending you've seen
Nothing in the way of exposing its scheme
Careful now comrade, pull not from this seam.
________________________________________________

diaphanous perch devours the unsteady
such is nature that ungracious host
i lie censored in the garden of exile
sight lost in the filament of a fevered pitch
my skin splinters as my hair draws brittle
teeth crumbling under a fluorescent sky
the flesh gives way to reason, alone
i now abdicate hope, for life plays most unfair
__________________________________________

We fall like the ashes through time without division, a division of known space and of that from which you know better. We've already seen what you're trying to hide and we've been to the place where you are now, and even the place where you're trying to go; you complicate this imagery to yourself, though. Let your enemy hear what it is that we're trying to tell you, because once you understand, truly understand what lengths we've gone to and how far we've traveled to bring you this warning, it will be too late for them. You see, we may fall with these ashes but they are not where we reside.

We are of stars, we are awaiting your acceptance of what is and what couldn't possibly be. All you need do is ask for a sign and we will show you the path of righteousness for we are still falling ourselves, and even us, the divine, aren't immune to the greatest of the architect's design. Though a single dimension separates an absolute unity between us, it is enough to divide your logical reasoning for existence from our illogically reasoning of your nonexistence. So in a way we are the same, you and we both know only what we are allowed, but we do know more so take heed these words: give unto us your ritual and let our spirit illuminate you from within.

----------


## ElsiaStar

i love this.

----------


## ElsiaStar

i love this.





> gogodoll
> 
> People say everything has a cure but death
> I say sometimes the only cure is death

----------


## Bosco

I used to dream of my past
I used to dream of my future

Now I only have nightmares
Of who I am today

----------


## tommo

Here here!  That is truest words ever spoken.

My poem:
You fucking cunt, I hope you die
I want to shoot you, and stab you in the eye
With your other eye you can finally see
Exactly what you have done to me

You are gravity, please stay the hell away from me
You want to bring me down
I am a man,
with all the love that his heart can stand
And you dream of ways to make me throw it all away


Partially inspired by John Mayer, partially inspired by my hatred for a selfish bitch that I love with all my heart and more than anything (that's the crappy first part).

----------


## Rums03

I should turn on the heat
My feet, my feet
I should turn on the heat
My feet

----------


## gogodoll

I wish I knew how it feels 
To stand tall with your back straight
Your head up
Your arms open
Towards the whole world
And sing 
Pouring your soul
With all your strength
Bleeding your heart out
To the last drop
And expect
Nothing, absolutely nothing
In return

----------


## tommo

It feels like shit.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

The sun is setting my love
as we stand here on the beach.
I don't know how much higher I can reach.

But the pink sky in the morning
Cast doubt though my soul.
Early morning rain gets to us all

This is all a fabrication
just dream I've yet to forget.
Just my imagination,
like the wake of a ship

It's hard for me to realize a dream that can last,
and I'm never gonna be like someone else.
From the forest to the city 
to the sea at high tide
I hope you hang around for a long time

----------


## Chickadee23

Ancient man was scared of catching on fire,
Falling from heights, freezing or the sabre-tooth tiger
These threats are diminished to the Modern man,
So what does he fear most?
The members of his clan.

----------


## FallenSoldiers

I thought you knew I liked you.
I thought you knew I cared.
I thought you knew I had to talk
of all those silly things we shared.
I thought you knew how important you were . . .
how important you were to my heart.
I thought you knew of the things I did . . .
those things I did from the start.
I thought you knew you're the only one
who looks into my eyes.
I thought you knew you're the one 
I turn to every time I cry.
I thought you knew, every time you made me mad,
you're always the one who turns around and made
me laugh.
I thought you knew, without a doubt,
our love would be true . . .
In some way, or another,
Somehow...
I thought you knew . . .

----------


## LouaiB

I dream of wind forming
from where never thought storming

from fantastic realm
I was lucid dreaming

----------


## puddlekins

I feel good today (like most days). So... here's my poem. 

In the distance there's a light,
One of great brightness, so bright
It bathes all areas in sight,
So nice to see such a bright light.

----------


## LouaiB

What crumbles in me
What makes me be
How I see
I really need to pee

----------


## Whatsnext

Quiet as night, black as poo
Better watch out or I'LL KILL YOU!!!

----------


## Rums03

There is an answer
So simple to comprehend
But needed is a precedent
To help us understand

----------


## Narwhal

I just blew a kernel of corn out my nose
I was eating corn
My sister watches lots of shows
none of which are porn

----------


## whitedreams

im thinking i want to be a poet 
but im not sure how
i cant rhyme for shit
i have no concept of meter
and i have trouble interpreting poetry

still something seems really mysterious about poems
that draws me in and makes me want to be a part of it
a poem to me is like a quick burst of an emotion captured in words that really only make sense to the poet
sure other people can interpret them
but at the end of the day the poet is a poet for the sake of being a poet

----------


## LouaiB

Fire
Higher
The skin of my sword
Brazing the sun cord
See the pinpoint
Your eyes are mid buint(burned)
aim high
At the head of that guy

----------


## Narwhal

So my body is detoxing,
I need to blow my nose.
Some territorial cats are boxing,
I might spray them with the hose.

----------


## Athylus

My mind is at peace
The world out of order
As I am thinking at ease
Without any border

First poem ever. It's very basic, but I think it's pretty well done. Poetry is actually pretty cool.

----------


## Rums03

I found myself today
Face down in a gutter
Tears fused to a puddle
Rain drenched to asunder

----------


## Rums03

Me me me
It's all about me
Is it really about me
Or what I can do for you

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well you know my name is Daisy
And I like to bark and eat
When I go outside in the rain to pee
I get mud all over my feet

----------


## Rums03

I track the mud inside
Little prints all caked in piss
I hide in the kitchen pantry
Grinning while you shake your fist

----------


## OpheliaBlue

My bf laughed at that ^^ haha

----------


## Sibyline

You can do
Anything you put your mind to
And what you cannot do
You get others to do for you

_Fin_

----------


## acatalephobic

wine wine, so rosey and fine
with all your distinctive flavors,

you take some time, to tweak and refine
which makes you worth the savor.

----------


## gogodoll

Some days are a bit harder 
I had my first cuppa at 6 pm 
Walking down the street 
It was starting to get dark 
And I felt like an old wound was stinging once again
Who knew pain can be so charming.

----------


## LouaiB

You back away from me
And I tell you I love you
You tell me you would hurt me
And I know you are supposed to be able to
But in here it just doesn't work as it seems
So I just wish I would be killed by you
Just so I can feel this is real

One step closer I find myself locked
When my feet fail me and I drop down
You staring at me with eyes so shocked
Like a strike to my heart, swallow me ground

I pull my hand as much as I can reach
Then it happened
Split secon , my eyes I hope you're deceiving me
It's happening what I fear
I closed my eyes and hoped it would be a dream
But of course it is, only possible in that realm
But still I wish it was not
Just so you would be real my love
Even with your dark side
Even though you can't hurt me
I wish you can
So you would be real not only in my mind


Lol just made it up now on the spot
Hope you enjoyed!  ::D:

----------


## ElsiaStar

There's something I can't let go of
That's tearing me up
And bringing me down
When it should be just the opposite,
Should be something to hope for,
Something to believe in
But instead, it seems
To be leading me down
A dark path
One that I can't stray from,
Can't just turn around and run
Because
It feels like something
I should be running towards 
Not away from

How twisted these thoughts have become
They started out so innocent
A safe land to drift away to
When I close my eyes
But now when I go there
I find myself not wanting to come back
To keep my eyes closed
And remain oblivious
To the fact that this is just a dream
A far away land
A wish upon a star
So distant
Yet so bright

----------


## Lyt

We shone on
Our familiars; 
They're tempests

We are the light that proceeds
The thunderous will of our fathers
Their cadence deafens us
Their aim cracks open our conception
Now we are left here
With droning voices
They still ring
We are the light that proceeds
So we leave our fathers blind

We are the light that accompanied
The torrential motions of our mothers
Their weeping drowns us
Their current pushes us toward the sea
Now we are left here
We'd gasp before
Falling to the depths
We are the light that accompanied
So we leave our mothers blind

We are the light that provoked
The aspiring lashes of our siblings
Their strikes cripple us
Their power seeds envy
Now we are left here
In the makings of the forgotten
The reflections remained
We are the light that provoked
So we leave our siblings blind

----------


## ElsiaStar

Let's run away
To a place no one can find us
Because no one would dare to look
Where we are going
There is no pain, no fear
A place so far away
No one could reach us
Once we leave
We will never be able
To come back
Because 
You can't come back
From death

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Language is the biggest game of all
It is set in an empty field.
Words are smooth, black stones
cast in some direction,
picked by the thrower 
but unknown to the opponent.
When he is finished, he returns to the bench.

On the other side of the field
the opponent removes his blindfold.
He glances at the stones.
He turns slightly to the left or right
and then he tosses his.

----------


## snoop

The cogs start turning again
wishing this time would be the last
done having to pretend

but don't you know, it's all a cycle?
for things to be good, others have to be bad
to be happy in life sometimes you must be sad

could there ever be a time, ever a place
where time slows down, life is no longer a race
things are new, pure, and whole
and I not merely a memory-driven droning husk without a soul

a place you can feel but is not there,
a space you can see but is bare,
an exestential being without end nor beginning,
a plane in existence beyond second hands ticking

must you be human to experience life?
or can you be else and still perceive?
if yes was the answer and you knew
which would you choose to do? 

remain human and continue to feel?
or expand yourself, an entity non-corporeal

----------


## LucidLlama

I'm going to use the first poem I have ever written, which is also the post I made for my introduction:

Clarity in Mystery

Searching for a way to be free 
through my lucidity.

I cannot be,
without my dreams,
the reflection of me.

A Hologram in the machine,
just waiting to see,
the Light at the end of tunnel is: honesty.

Truth be told,
there was a lying me,
now it is time for him to sleep
in my new sincerity.

-Nick K. AKA DJ Dead Llama

----------


## gogodoll

I met my pain today
It came to me
Like a soft caress 
 a sweet embrace
  Brushed all over me 
And whispered to my ear;
I am with you 
Forget me not 
I whispered back
My old friend 
We’ve been together too long
You’ve been holding my hand
I‘ve been leaning g on your shoulders
So how can I ?
Why should I ?
Then we hugged 
And I wept

----------


## Mzzkc

poems are silly things, even _I_ can write one
no form required, no need to rhyme
unless it's inline, then I guess it's fine
but it's silly, all the same

----------


## gogodoll

In this silent battle 
Considering 
It’s just too simple to cross
 Ignore and reject
Or the effort to look back 
Smile and feel 
Oh darling I need to take a breath
The border of my sanity 
Is too much of a  grey and hazy line

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Work is Poo
I Hate You
Gonna Get Ya
Where the Lord Split Ya

----------


## TheWandAirs28

Not Knowing

I’m in the middle of not knowing , and in this hole of not-knowing-ness, i would only plead for a shred of yours to spoil mine.
I plead for some pieces of your mind, i can’t take no more pain of not knowing.
What’s inside that mind.
is there any indifference, or is there any care, involved in that piece of mind?
Have you been waiting, or simply not bothering?
Should i knock you door or should i do not?

----------


## gogodoll

How many times have we come to this world,
That we are dying this much every day?
It’s a vain attempt to smash your wrests 
To the window of this runaway train.
We are all actors of a silent movie.

----------


## gab

No Answers

Butterflies.
Asking me when.
Asking me how.
Asking me why.

No answers.

----------


## Narwhal

I can't put two and two together, I didn't know it was a quote.
It will take me two years to finally get the joke.

----------


## Lumenia

I am always here, never there.
It's hardly fair and leaves me worse for wear.

----------


## Darkmatters

But you're there,
I'm here.
That's how it is you see,
it's clear!

----------


## DeletePlease

Fucking poems! Fucking rhymes!
Goddamn second line!

----------


## JadeGreen

Just written without using the backspace:

Broken with no rhyme or reason
Crooked beyond any line
I find myself floating away

Having read every story
Having heard every song
Having seen every picture
Yet, Longing for more

For someone who cannot see the future
I am far to certain of what it holds
Dare I indulge in life and what it means

During the day I look to the night,
And during the night I wake-walk away
Far ahead lies the future
Waiting for me too

Can't You see the end that's coming?
Can't You write a better poem?
I find it less amusing
Given you're the one I followed.

----------


## DeviantThinker

Something from my disturbed sleep from the last week:

My bed creaks and moans with lack of rest
   I toss and turn giving sleep a test   
  No clue for when my eye lids will fall 
   For now my anxiety is standing tall

----------


## spellbee2

Life is good
Life is sweet
As long as I have
Stuff to eat

Be it pizza
Be it cheese
I will take it
If you please

Yes, I'm fat
Yes, I'm slow
But food is tasty
That I know

I'm not good
At being deep
So don't ask me to
Meep

----------


## snoop

fuckin ponies are baloney (bologna)
when hordes of grown men are bronies
don't get stoney
it just leads to stuffin your face, rice-a-roni
why is life so fucking lonely
god, i just wish somebody could really know me

Yeah, the thoughts on the tip of the proverbial tongue.

----------


## Kabloom

The wall's foundation slips,
The divider - divided
The never subtle separator
Of the break
Between reality and
A dream

When the memories stream out of my eyes,
How can I trust the divided, the lies?

----------


## oneiroer

I tune them out as I walk home
Through music
Words were unspoken
They frighten me
Tonight as I dream
I'll learn to be
So much more than I thought I was
And make fear surrender to my will

----------


## snoop

I'm so cold
I can't get these things off of me
These thoughts, these feelings like pestilent mold
Still hasn't changed and now I'm 23
The world so alive but me so dead
The street is my canvas
Let me paint it red
Going on a trip better grab the atlas
The only stop motel 6 and in bed

Would it be okay with you
Could I take you in two's
Judge me left and right
But the night's so ripe
When they get on my trail
Don't get caught it's 25 to life in jail
You won't receive sympathy in trial
But that's okay I'll admit it with a smile
See I'm the accountability-responsibility type
If you ask if I did it I won't lie
If you did it then you did it and I certainly did
So catch me if you can but I'll be clean, I don't kid

----------


## snoop

insomniac super-stack
sleep's not a chance, totally whack
what was that
oh just the faceless guy wearing a hat
wait what, i can almost hear what they're saying now
voices of the people on nameless programs mumbling, wow
when's the last time I ate again
right, back 12 hours ago with the fam
googling this and that, what was I thinking
fuck I can't remember, why is the floor creaking
don't worry it's gotta be the cat, _gotta_ be the cat
but what if it isn't i don't know where my knife's at
man I just need to get some rest
wake up later this evening, my hair a mess
but sleep is still so far away even though I'm so uncomfortable
maybe if I just close my eyes for a second, surely I'll be able....


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  zzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz







yeah right, I fucking wish.

----------


## snoop

snoop writing another poem
stop the presses, beginning to feel like Golum
but I can't help it I'm just in a writing mood
I eat this shit up more than I do delicious food
You can look the other way I'm just the poem thread troll
You wanna cross this bridge, gotta pay a toll
I write of murder, bronies, insomnia too
look at me I'm making more creative poo

----------


## oneiroer

I'm attracted to the unknown
Yet I'm terrified 
It's too uncomfortable here
Every time I wake inside, I don't know where I am                         
The beauty of the sunset draws me to a place of adventure
Time for lift off
It's going to be one hell of a flight

----------


## DeletePlease

Highs and lows, how it always goes,
Everyday fits, feeling mixed.

----------


## acatalephobic

I feel a pain in my chest where my love used to be
And a pessimism that shades everything that I see

I feel it is wrong, yet the gloom just persists
My own sense of reason can't even shake this
Like a drug I am hooked and cannot resist
The idea that romantic love almost never exists!

Is it our hearts that are wounded by love lost?
Or is it our minds that pay the ultimate cost?

By opening up, there is much to be gained
But believe me when I say it does not come without pain
As much as my soul still loves a good rain
The desire for some sunshine will always remain.

Maybe that's why I was once willing to try
But in this life who needs another reason to cry?

It's better to have loved and lost, they say
But when will the "10 second heartbreak" go away?

Like dreams love vanishes in the light of each new day
Making even the most vibrant colours seem grey.

----------


## ElsiaStar

_Every night I lie dreaming
Lucid sights of what could be
The sun shone down gleaming
Rays of golden glory poured down on me

I wondered where this came from
This burning, aching desire
My heart was once numb
Now its dancing like flames of a fire

The magnificent scene that surrounds me 
Is such a sacred sight
Its like sweet, sweet poetry
With words that come to life

There comes a time to awaken
And face the harsh reality
Now my eyes are open
But I can no longer see_

----------


## snoop

> _Every night I lie dreaming
> Lucid sights of what could be
> The sun shone down gleaming
> Rays of golden glory poured down on me
> 
> I wondered where this came from
> This burning, aching desire
> My heart was once numb
> Now it’s dancing like flames of a fire
> ...



I think this one needs to be published, beautiful words.

----------


## snoop

The end is in sight,
what's that? a new beginning
ushered in by an age of pathetic fucktards
screaming and crying about making peace and love, not war
reality and understanding is all functional
the sands of time slip by, the universal constant, mr. chong's cruncy egg rolls
oh so dericious, tasty, and moist
i love this shit, the all is my creator and gives words to my voice
is this it, the day of reckoning?
the early bird catches worm and the angels sing
the religious cacophony, the song of chaos and discord
are we really so stupid, no matter, i am your shield and your sword
let me be the man you couldn't be
see the world through my eyes and you realize things are quite what they seem
real eyes realize real lies but do i know how to reel the fish in from these fishing lines
well, speak for yourself, i'm just a line without a hook
cut all ties with my past life, no smoking in the kitchen, guess i can't cook
that's alright i love trying, learning, understanding, processing and doing new things
what's life but a game, and we're all puppets but nobody's controlling the strings

Poet's that don't know it are great and all, but self realization is the glory that binds us all. So won't you sing with me on this glorious day? Snow white's seven little dwarves, so happy, dopey, mopey, and sneezy. Why do people still listen to the likes of lil' wayne and young jeezy? The time is now, the author is you, give me that fishing pole, I can show you a thing or two.

Not quite a poem, but the truth. 

I've yet to meet a dream character smarter than I. I am the epitome of self-realization, God is me and I am subject to his will to do as She and He sees fit. To do otherwise is unbecoming of me. I am a slave no longer, a being of free will. I am the light that shines in the darkness, piercing the hull of the ship that claims never to sink. I am one impressive son of a bitch, I think, therefore I am, I am a will, a spirit, and I exist.

----------


## snoop

Pink Floyd are the Atom Heart Mother, so warm and milky, Alan's psychedelic breakfest, eggs and toast, oh man I can't see anything my vision is obscured by clouds, what's that? it's the dark side of the moon! no way, im tripping the fuck out to this righteous tune. the madman, he's in my hallways, he's all i can see and here. the lunatic, he smiles and brings me nice things like whiskey champagne and beer.now i'm crying, my eyes so teary, be that as it may, floyd heywood r bout to save the day. i like being an animal, we all really try, we are so much bigger than the great gig in the sky. the sheep like to laze around, the dogs come to herd them, the pigs are fat and think they control the dogs but really in the end it's the dogs that eat them. delicious bacon watches emily play, money is the root of all evil, the sum of our fears. listen now to the echoes reerberating off the walls live in pompeii, frozen ice and glass chandeliers. the piercing screams speak to our hearts but have yet to reach our minds, the gun has shot but you forgot how to run, why keep running in this mind numbing marathon? then a light like a glowstick strikes you suddenly and violently you cry, i am alive and i don't want to die! fuck your friends, better hide your kids and hide your wife, all of your friends are gone, time to die. tears in rain glisten like the snow in antarctica, the lungs of a newborn cry and wail in fantastic orgasmic explosions. the silience stiffens like the hairs on the back of your neck, did that really happen, am i alive or dead?

----------


## werty52

Sitting on this seat,
Listening to mad beats.
Trying to study but my focus is weak.

----------


## werty52

A poem about insomnia

Tick tock,
The brain doesn’t stop.
3am, what’s it like for them?
Blissfully deep,
Trapped in their sleep.
I lie in sheets, counting sheep.

----------


## werty52

My take on sleep paralysis, kinda from my own experience before I knew what it was, but also from another story too.

That sound, what was it?
Clinging to the wall,
It stares, unblinking.
Writhing, it crawls.
My heart is sinking, racing.
My breath is thin, pacing.
I am Petrified like stone,
In the dark on my own.
The devil has come.
The devil has come.

----------


## werty52

"Birds in the morning at 5am"

A beauty unfettered,
Comes the noise of the feathered.
A cacophonous boom,
For a morning tune.
They sing soft and light,
To the morning bloom.
Saying farewell to the night,
And good morning to you.

pretty cheesy i know >_< I heard thousands and thousands of birds chirping away this morning and felt like writing a poem about it

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Bravery.

Nothing gutsy in being a leader.
Just tell others what to do.
Instead, stand in front of leaders,
And sing a song or 2.

----------


## snoop

> "Birds in the morning at 5am"
> 
> A beauty unfettered,
> Comes the noise of the feathered.
> A cacophonous boom,
> For a morning tune.
> They sing soft and light,
> To the morning bloom.
> Saying farewell to the night,
> ...



Cheesy? Not at all

----------


## werty52

_Cliff Fall Accident_
My confidence overstretched,
I plummet to the depth.
Disbelief, how can it be?
I lie there, incomplete.
Shouts from above,
My friend thinks I'm deceased.
He disappears for a while,
As the tide encroaches.
I crawl through the dirt,
My wound wrapped in a shirt.
I climb up the edge,
And rest my weary head.
The helicopter comes,
It sweeps me off the ledge.
In the moments before,
I thought I was poor.
My life is enriched,
With the loved ones that I miss.
I know this now,
And I've made a vow.
"Do not forget, do not forget,
That hollow moment of approaching death".

A poem I wrote today about a near-death experience several weeks ago. I fell 25 metres off the side of a cliff and landed on a beach below. I was a few inches from slamming my head on the boulders beneath where we'd be climbing. The tide was nearly in too, and I had to crawl across the enclosed beach and onto a ledge. I had been left to think there for a couple hours about how close it had been, and how lucky I had been to only damage my leg. My friend called the search and rescue and I was able to get out though.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

^^ Dayamn O_O

Glad you made it through that one, and not just for the resulting badass poem.

----------


## acatalephobic

> Cheesy? Not at all.



I agree wholeheartedly.
These poems are very much the opposite of cheesy.

The first three lines and the the last four lines of the cliff poem really stand out to me.   The last two lines especially echo on after you read them, in a way only poetic words can.

----------


## EarthInferno

The hazy sky takes clear form,
contrasting clouds now against clear blue,
something distant and far away,
seems to speak of legends.

Mundane and routine is the chore,
gathering the leaves with the rake,
yet the feeling of forevermore,
abides in the soul where heart aches.

Distantly, I take your hand,
where are you, can you say?
Speak to me in my dreams,
we will meet in time unknown.

In this time of brokenness,
my angel fly with me,
defeat is not the way of ours,
hope will guide us until the end.

----------


## Signet

Another lyric; not sure what I'll call this one.  I want to call it Lonely Island, but that's just a bit too close to the "threw it on the ground" group.
10-14-14


You and me upon an island
Where the storm did finally end
And when I brush aside some pride,
Somewhere I see inside
That you would leave, my friend

So I'll lay upon this island
And be happy I'm away
I ain't seen no-one today
It's real peaceful on this sand
Yeah, man - I think I'll stay


Here
Keeping my feet in oceans warm
I ain't troubled by no storm
Hey, lady, come and stay

Here
You've got no cause to watch your back
You've got no need to stay on track
Come on and lose yourself


I've been years walking in these trees
I know 'em all by name
The wind says you're alright
And that you live a useful life
But this world stays the same

Just peace of mind and warméd sands
I know you're out there in your lands
Just come and stay


Here
Keeping my feet in oceans warm
I ain't troubled by no storm
Hey, stranger, come and stay

Here
I'd beg a friend if e're could
Why can't this all be good
This lonely island?



Somehow, mixing "e're" and "ain't" just... seems a bit incongruous...

----------


## Creation

A new stomach has grown
Within the depths of my mind.
Desiring to be shown
What I could never find.

I used to ignore it´s emptiness
And I could continue to play dumb.
But I am no longer numb
To the pain of loneliness.

This young hermits heart
Used to escape from all company.
It has become too good at this art
To change its native philosophy.

But now that all I crave for
Is a long loving relation.
I am filled with fear for  
My own starvation.

Deep inside I know
That someone is out there
Who could keep my body at flow
If only she were here.

Oh my sweet savior
If only you could hear my scream.
For you, I´d change my behavior
If you were more than just a dream.

----------


## snoop

As humans, why do we care?
Each morning ritual performed without thought, now I'm brushing my hair
Why am I doing this?
Why do I exist?
Why am I here?
What's the point of a world without fear?
It's liberating, having faith, free from the clutches of the unknown
But each emotion like an invaluable token, beautiful on its own
Life without motivation
Difficult to fight temptation
We give in to our desires
And we keep starting fires
Life without passion, art, expression, and prose
Empty, a ghost in the shell, hollow, every walking being our foes
But we have to remind ourselves not to forget
Why we keep living and never rest
Until our dying day, when the last breath is exhaled
God is you, your brother, mother, sister, father, rejoice life is a splendor to be hailed!
But you are not God, the semantics are important
Don't overstep your bounds, don't buy into the bullshit
We are special in our own ways, each unique and capable of great things
Until we die, the devil cries, and the angels sing.

----------


## Signet

> Empty, a ghost in the shell[...]



I see what you did there...
(and sorry if it was unintentional - it's just an anime reference.)

----------


## snoop

> I see what you did there...
> (and sorry if it was unintentional - it's just an anime reference.)



Totally was, glad you got it man lol

----------


## acatalephobic

Another very quiet day
is settling in outside by bed
Tempting me to hide inside
with the covers over my head

The rain is cold and windy
and it's already nearly dark
Winter's looming, making it difficult
for me and my warm bed to part!

----------


## snoop

Parting of the sensory
This is what it's like to be lost and on 4-meo-pcp
Boss just quit the job, said he's dreamed of studying fluvial geology
I guess good for him, could never understand goals or having a place you want to be
I'm fine living alone right here
My itchy face begs to be scratched, looking in the mirror seeing a man austere
Here I go again, it doesn't take any work to weigh a few milligrams
This cycle never ending, I lose all sense of time and look down at my hands
This apartment and my clothes define an identity of the walking human wasp
Aw fuck, I guess it's fair to say I lost
Who knows when I'll be able to see straight again
The time ticks away with no observer, five minutes, ten
It's all relative, existing in the same place at different times
Nothing moves so much as it unwinds
Super-cooled copper coils dipped in plasma create mini black-holes
Mean while I build myself again from the ground up in these non-linear perceptual disturbances fueled by the meo's

----------


## snoop

Everything to an addict is drugs
when did art stop being about life, death, kisses, hugs?
Things that are real to us, even in sobriety
I feel another pang of regret as I walk down the street
I thought I was trying to control myself, focus the lens so pineal and real to better see
Why did I do what I did again, another night of uncertainty
Do I have friends, can I pay my bills, why do I care, who's really here with me?
Long since gone are the inexplicable feelings of presence
Pressing eyes gouging your brains, lasers melting neurons in shimmering iridescent evanescence
Liquified to a simplified state
Hardened, molded, scolded, folded, reformed, then I sublimate
Gaseous vapors causing nervous breakdowns in los perdidos
Vacant hosts without a mind or a goal suddenly motivated to open the door for ghosts
We let the machine elves play with us whilst constructing and fabricating those structures we hold most dear
I sit in a mostly void room with a growing sense of impending doom, screaming out "The fuck is wrong with me" looking at the crimson markers of life on the wall, smeared
Cold, devoid of the carbon that once inhabited
21 grams dissipates, leaving the mortal coil of one Joshua Kravitz
It was an honest mistake, anyone could have made it, he came at me first
I didn't know he was the same as me, alone and confused, dying of thirst
My brother lying on the floor sought only truth and reconciliation
Now I stand up, walk to the police station, my heart aching of humiliation and contemplation
Mind erupting like Pompeii with explanations for the heinous,
A dirty kindred spirit garbed in cardboard boxes stirs and ask if I can spare some change, at least he asked what my name is
Feeling filthy and worthless, I empty my pocket of coins, 
and continue my trek toward the station in Des Moines
A hand reaches for the firm grasp of a shoulder to lean on
It's the same old man I saw moments before, only now much more than some plebeian sort of peon
He turned me around on the spot, my spine through my extremities sends radical signals of shock
I Have Seen What You Have Done, Just Know That If You Can Bear It You Are Forgiven
This slob, the most pathetic wretch society had to offer now stood six foot four, no longer a man but a being who had risen
His voice struck chords of musical fantasy through my veins
If I could forgive myself, let go of all of my pain
If I promised never to ever be evil again
I could understand, I was healed, I was whole, I was a man

----------


## OpheliaBlue

"Sense" is a word
That is funny funny funny..
It's logic + emotion
And sounds like money money money.

----------


## snoop

Beat your hands like drum
Use your pinky, ring, middle, index, and thumb
That's it, that's all there is to see here
There is no ending, go back to sleep dear

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Work is like a toothache:
5 days of pain
2 days of aspirin-like relief,
Then back again.

Work
is a Jerk

----------


## snoop

Work is an opportunity
Joyous and grateful am I that money and my future is given to me
Though often it sucks
When I come home, I can relax knowing I'm making the bucks
A stepping stone is what this is
Without it, my life is reduced to rubble on which I piss

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Haha touché  ::mrgreen::

----------


## snoop

Lol, I hate work as much as you do, or so I'd like to think. I like playing devil's advocate a lot, especially towards myself

----------


## Jaquan

With breath of war
and ignorant blight
We inject the poison
We end all life
The plague of indifference
The disease of plight
they rot out the hope
our words become trite
Humanity's stagnation
the death of our fight
with decrepit remains
we snuff out our light.

----------


## tropicalbreeze

thoughts filled with lies
death before my eyes
can't see through my own disguise 
too accustomed to the scars it hides
i'm bleeding like a wounded animal
with no desire left in me to keep fighting

----------


## Jaquan

There was an animatronic mouse,
It used to sing upon the stage.
It creeped me out back then,
Got no better with my age.

----------


## snoop

Masks like truths
We shroud our roots
Become what we think
Lie when we speak

'Till our neighbors believe
Until we ourselves are deceived
Become what you need
Stab who might see

Lessons not learned
New leafs un-turned
Then we die alone
Dragged down by the stone
Now look, sheep graze in fields unthinking and eating
But dogs will herd and look out for pigs on the wing

----------


## dolphin

Off to La-la land
From bed to fantastic world
Lucid dream I will

----------


## acatalephobic

Up the hill, slow and steady
Inching along in first
Second's iffy, forget about third
Just hoping my engine won't burst.

----------


## snoop

Depressing music when you're drunk
Listen happy, listen in emotional funk
Good music is good music
When it plays, not afraid to lose it
Let it all flow down
Let it all crash to the ground
Feel for once in my life
Can't seem to find another way to feel less alone at night
Love living but hate humans
Be nice to them, don't start no rumors
Treat 'em right, how they should treat you
Doesn't matter if I understand, I still hate people and sing the blues
Know I should get over it, sometimes I do
Maybe it's the lost love I never shared with you
Can never know for sure
The hatred sticks like an acid pure
Society, people, my attitude, the drama, and bombs
Kill it all away, bury it in flames and ignore all the wrong
Being classy is too taxing
Even if it's all about relaxing
I want to "feel" like a regular person
If I let it go and do so then I just add to the world's burden
Fuck it all, being normal is like playing a game you already lost
Got to keep laughing and adapting, rolling stones don't collect moss

----------


## snoop

Where does the world end and where do I begin?
Is space-time separate like it appears
Or do I come back every 9000 years
Does it make a difference when I die
When it happens there are no tears to cry
Where I end is where the world begins
When I die it happens all over again
If it doesn't move on to projects before I forget
If I'm truly gone forever least I died without regret

New beginnings are a lot like old endings

----------


## snoop

Born into the world one day
A child at heart, you go out and play
Free of care, the time ticks away
Till we grow old enough to care one day

The world grows older
Our hearts get colder
Our extremities ache with pain
We go to work, act like we're living, mundane

New people come, old people go
Each passing moment, another opportunity to grow
Grey hairs form from the stress within
Till like our patience it grows thin

People come and they go
Like the rain from spring and the winter snow
You grow so old time starts slipping
What did you care about so much in the beginning

Memories start to fade
That which was light begins to turn to nightshade
The delirium begins to become all encompassing
You're a child again, living out the days you spent your life missing

With first comes sadness, the time you begin to miss
You realize you're a child again, and all is bliss
With your days behind you and a life so full
You can die in time, a happy fool

----------


## tropicalbreeze

hiding behind a false identity 
grasping to the unreal with intensity 
perhaps letting go is apart of my destiny
but deep down i find myself longing for serenity

----------


## snoop

the warnings were always there
even if the danger wasn't
life is just a game here
the mind is running it
the rules aren't all that clear
the enemies always disappear
the goal is always just within reach
but the reward isn't at the top of the peak

until you lose
you never know what you won

it wasn't the foes you conquered
it wasn't the friends you made
it wasn't the money or the things you acquired
it was that you could ever play the game

now it's all done
those still playing sing a song
hey lament the departed at dawn
your body is dead but your soul has moved on

game over, hit reset, do not pass go, and do not cheat this time.

then again, if you don't cheat you must not be trying to win--as if there were a way to win in the first place, lol

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*Motherhood101*

This creature once branched off my arm,
Called itself a "kid"
A hydra in medusa form,
Unwillingly rid.

----------


## tropicalbreeze

i have the urge to punch customers in the face
spray them with mace
then strangle them with their own shoe lace
for getting on my case
calling me a disgrace
for not catering to them at a super fast pace 
i try to tell them its not a race
but reasoning with them is a complete waste

----------


## snoop

> i have the urge to punch customers in the face
> spray them with mace
> then strangle them with their own shoe lace
> for getting on my case
> calling me a disgrace
> for not catering to them at a super fast pace 
> i try to tell them its not a race
> but reasoning with them is a complete waste



customer service of any kind in a nutshell. hard to believe that if people have worked in their lives, at some point they would have exactly the same issues, and you think it would make them understanding and try not to be a dick so that that way, the job for everyone is easier. but some people are truly stupid, and they are the ones who had the job, couldn't control themselves, and later on were like "i had to deal with that shit fuck dem they can deal with it too." only time I'm a dick to anyone in a position like that is if they're legitimately a dick to me first, in which case it's free range for vindictive recourse to ensue. and since they are the one with something to lose (a job) i am most definitely going to win.

----------


## tropicalbreeze

most customers i have are pretty cool. but there are definitely a few that are just straight out rude assholes that think they're entitled to everything. they act like an ass because they know i'm at work, and would most likely not do anything that would jeopardize my job.

----------


## snoop

> most customers i have are pretty cool. but there are definitely a few that are just straight out rude assholes that think they're entitled to everything. they act like an ass because they know i'm at work, and would most likely not do anything that would jeopardize my job.



Right, people that take advantage of others solely for pleasure or personal gain are pretty universally assholes. If I wasn't committed to not being the same kind of douche bag, I'd be tempted to really fuck with them to teach them a lesson, but they are going to run into somebody who has finished taking others' shit someday and they'll eventually learn, or wind up dying because they didn't. I don't trust myself when I rage because I pretty much hate everybody and I  am not capable of controlling what I do if I legitimately lose my temper and actually let go of what shred of control I have left. I'm not trying to deal with murder charges or anything, so somebody with a little more discretion and probably less mental issues can teach them, lol. Maybe someday I'll let go of all the hate and losing control if I get legitimately angry, but it definitely isn't how it is right now. I just find it hard to believe that if somebody else gets shit on relentlessly by others, that they wouldn't want to go out and shit on others themselves. It's common sense, if you don't want the world to suck, don't make it fucking suck. Whatever, they're on their own journeys I guess.

----------


## spellbee2

So you think that textbooks should be two hundred bucks
Well I think that is bull crap, and that you really suck
For thinking education is only for the rich
Well now I'm into pirating. PAYBACK IS A B****!

(to be sung to the tune of the Hoedown from Whose Line Is It Anyway)

----------


## BlairBros

^ Love the reference  :smiley: 
This sorta popped into my head as I was trying to go to sleep, apologies for length and sombreness lol:
Imagine when you awake
A room in bliss
Alone, quiet, peaceful
Light streaming through the window
Warming the soul

No sound other than
The birds singing
The river laughing
The leaves whispering
The wind sighing
Yet this dawn is a false one
As we fail to comprehend
These ever present sounds
Are the secrets of existence

Suddenly,
Blinded with truth
Our eyes open wider
And we understand

All we have ever done
All we have ever felt
Done, before us
We are no different

Yet it all boils down
To that moment of knowing
That sudden clarity
The enlightening moment

The utter realization
Of all you have done
The understanding of the world
And all that it means

Just like awakening
On that bright Winters day
That is how I see
Death

----------


## tropicalbreeze

Nothing to do today
Stuck indoors all day
Too cold to go out they say
I really wish it was as warm as May
So i can go out and relax by the bay
Poetry and creativity is my way
To overcome my boredom so i can feel okay

----------


## werty52

The chimes ring on the boughs of a tree,
the wind your voice to the endless sleep.
Reality surreal, constrained by your past,
the strength of your oak will never last.
Grit encompasses your roots, securing your seat,
you're incapable of escaping your encroaching defeat.
Days pass by, progressing in our minds,
While our memories eye wanders behind.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

A ring
Is a thing
With bling.
SCHWINGG!

----------


## tropicalbreeze

World drifting further apart
Greed and manipulation considered as smart
Man dividing against other living things
Destroying the connectedness and the beauty it brings

----------


## tropicalbreeze

Polluting waters, polluting the sky
Cutting down trees, leaving plants and animals to die
This planet is our home since birth
Yet we're unconsciously seeking to destroy the earth

----------


## OpheliaBlue

There's this woman, this muse,
Advances I refuse to refuse.
Above her manufactured chest,
Her metaphysical mind attracts me best.

Born a male,
Sit on the Holy Grail.
Below the waist,
She is chaste.

----------


## Signet

Somnus is the only one
Who screams louder than my mind
I'm begging for his empty eyes
When I feel my peace dies

Slaughtered on the open rack
Fired by the coals of my fears
Somnus is my only hope
If I dare to shed tears

Restless in these heavy eyes
Restless are they, spread open
Back to my memories
Forth to my fair hopes

Somnus, please just take me
Like your brother will one day, sure
Somnus, you're my friend, aren't you?
Show me how to be pure


Friends, all those ones I know
For every drop of sleep I lose
Love, paranoia,
And desperation; I can't chose

Somnus is the only one
Who can sew shut my soul
Dying every morning's light
Seams unfastened by such gold

----------


## oneiroer

My senses are gone
But I do believe in something
I'm beginning to be aware
Aware of my potential to change
If life is a dream
I can make my dreams come true

----------


## Nfri

My dog is far,
not in my car,
I am alone,
just with my phone,
but happy as puppy,
never too fluffy.

----------


## oneiroer

Never mind...

----------


## Signet

For all the good I've done
For that one fight I won
Will you give me peace?
Will you stand and sting me?

For every light undone
For the calloused moment, stand
Do you laud me or cut me down?
Did you kill sympathy by yourself
Or did the devil lend a hand?


You know my power
And you know my faults
You know every little thing
That can make me fall to my knees

You know I'm righteous
For as much as I have strength
So why do you suddenly feel the need
To kick me while I'm down?

[chorus]

You bellow truth like a mace
So slap me to my face
Except you will, 'cause you don't care
You just want the truth at any cost

Well, pay your dues, my friend
Pay your dues, my friend
For your "kindness" and "mercy"
And every knife you felt the need to stab
And twist

Oh, friend

[chorus]

----------


## Afterglow

Tonight I am the absence of the
wish to be of virtue, a
tournament of worms at
epic war amongst decay

This confluence of blind hysterics
celebrates iconoclasm; personally
I believe I'm destined for 
attrition

My loneliness is manifesting
multitudes of research vessels,
each displaying active understanding
of parsimony

The spices which would tease
my nose turned out to be
just dust and I inhaled all you
bastards like a sneeze but in reverse

----------


## acatalephobic

Night owl, bright owl
Why you so alone?
You've dressed your nest so fine and yet
Too empty be your home!

----------


## werty52

Self chained to the mind drain,
Back cracking and still slacking.
Knowledge gone jam, Im cramming for exams.
Lost focus of the goal while I'm stuck in this hole,
My education is blind, a meaningless grind

Goin' off the rockers... 4 days until my last exam, can't wait  :smiley:

----------


## acatalephobic

nothing better than the sounds of nature waking up again
right outside your window...as you lay in reverie
naked from the hips up...as if swimming in the seas of your blankets
hair all this way and that, cheeks flushed with heat and happiness...
feeling like a mermaid still, even in the light of a new day....

----------


## oneiroer

Not going further in life
Stuck in endless depression
It's time I break out of the cage I have created for myself
And explore a new world

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Let me die before
My branches reach full height
And not within the drooping
Autumns past my might.

Allow me please to live
In sapling forests more
Than drying out in decades
Which I am allowed more.

----------


## oneiroer

Music, the darkness of my soul
Art, the light of my soul
What happens when I combine the two?

(Just something I am thinking about. I like metal music and draw crosses mainly and stuff... I want to use my talents to produce an album when I can start recording which i plan to in the near future...  :smiley:  )

----------


## oneiroer

A demon is inside of my heart
It's clawing its way out 
Until I realize my need for You
Or am I really a part of this war
Couldn't my life just be mine 
And make the best of it

----------


## oneiroer

Last one for a while...  :smiley: 

Face your fears in waking life 
More power to you 
Face your nightmares head on
You can accomplish anything

----------


## Signet

I once tried to write up a story
And found I was already done
For I was the man who told me I can
All deaf to the sound of the drums

So I called in a picture of morning
And painted you standing alone
And watery deeps crashed down o'er the seas
Said, "boy, you best hurry on home"

Can you hear?
A still voice says "I love you"
Will you hear?
That voice still says "I love you"

You baked a melody on that day
But never would name your price
But as deaf as I can to these doubts in your hand
I will stand 'til the time is ripe

So come to the table and celebrate
These things that we don't understand
Tough I'm just a man, I swear I'll do all I can
Just hold...  out...  your hand

Can you hear?
A still voice says "I love you"
Will you hear?
That voice still says "I love you"...

----------


## Aeolar

Falling... 
Falling...
Falling...

Distraction surrounds 
All around us
Unsympathetic
Unaware
Distraction surrounds
me...

Is there any hope? Nay,
Is there not a prayer
For those who drift to sea,
Never to be seen again?

What will happen to them?
The hikikomori,
The lost. The frustrated 
And the distracted.

S [...]
M [...]
I [...]
L [...]
E [...]

Falling...
Falling...
Falling...

----------


## oneiroer

Maybe kinda weird oh well...

Dumb me down
Make me think I don't exist
Until I realize all my strength
Is inside my dreams
I find peace where no one can follow
I'll follow my heart within
I see how they are
I am not one of them
I am my own person
Free to develop my own abilities
Inside my mind I have the answer
To total freedom
To free myself of despair
I find peace within
Where no one can follow

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Don't bum in my house.
Where are your folks?
My kids are your parents now??
Is this a joke???

Go back home,
Recalculate your worth.
And realign with the ones
Who put you on this earth.


tl:dr - This ain't a foster home for miscreants, gtfo. (<< can also be the title)

----------


## figurefly

EXPERIMENTAL

So here I am
Wondering why here at 5am

Roses are blue violets are red
Yes.

-figurefly

----------


## cooleymd

I am a biochemist by training I wrote this poem while studying psychology.  I wrote it with many many more stanzas all in Iambic Tetrameter,  I'll give just the main thesis and conclusion tho, as it has been a long time but I'll also throw in my favorite stanza afterwards (it makes me laugh everytime I think of it, in the full poem I attack every aspect of psychology, but in that stanza, I was truely vicious and funny at the same time)

Title "The not 'ode' to Psychology"

What lies be-tween the brain and mind
Those pra-cess-C's yet un-de-vined
Will not from con-tem-play-shun come
But from ex-pear-ments not yet done  
...
...
What lies.. it tis Psy-chol-o-gy
tween brain and mind Bi-ol-o-gy


favorite stanza:
Twist-ed sen-say-shuns they pre-ceive
their own ill-lu-shuns they be-lieve     ::rolllaugh::

----------


## JadeGreen

You're my gift that keeps on giving.
The reason for this dream I'm living.

But you won't stop pushing till your word is law.
'Keep trying me to fix my every flaw.

I'll be me and you be you.
It's the deal that should be true.

So Don't try to tell me how to cut my hair!
Don't try to tell me what cheap facade to wear!

With my broken eyes I see.
My flaws are what makes this person me.

I couldn't care for you any more,
But that doesn't mean I still want to be
Your little hero
Anymore!

So Don't try to tell me when to smile and cry!
Don't make my kindness into a shallow lie!

I have no destiny or fate.
I should be free when the time is late.

This path I'm on is such a bore!
That's why I'm not
Your little hero
Anymore!

So Don't try to tell me what to learn and when!
Don't try to make me into your perfect boyfriend!

I'm not your idol, not your man.
I'm not the little boy who can.

I'm a different part of this world's lore!
That's why I'm not
Your little hero
Anymore!

----------


## Conscience

Petals

Give me your flower and show me your petals
if I were to pluck you I'd bring all the shackles
and strap you and tie you and force you to be
yet, the moistest flower around the big tree

aromatic the scents and the senses are burning
your scents that I'm sensing are kindling my yearning
the flower in the wind blown away by the pleasures
the wind in the flower blowing beyond measures

when we are together we are in a frenzy
all I can tell you, your flower is fancy



My girlfriend

----------


## oneiroer

Couldn't sleep last night which sucks cause I'm tired now... but a poem came about kinda...

My past isolation
Created my addictions

I don't want to be this way anymore

I can't be around anybody
Without feeling like I don't belong
And my dreams seem so far away

My addictions are preventing me
From living my life to the fullest

Time to overcome everything that's pulling me back from my life

----------


## DawnEye11

Drawing lines

I want to paint
But i have to bring the lines together
and yet they fight
constantly conflicting, as if they repeat never
But soon they get tired
and their fight severs

----------


## Yumnش

Just as the sky will never touch the ground. 
I will never go down.

----------


## werty52

Questions about God

You harrow me from above,
What melts on my skin isn’t snow,
And the pain is too brief to be shown.

Seek shelter in the arms of your foe,
My relief leaves me hanging alone.
This passage ends in the unknown.

6/09/2015

----------


## oneiroer

I don't know what I want out of life
My addictions kept me occupied
But at what price
I'm bored of almost everything
Dreams, tell me what I want out of life

----------


## DawnEye11

A Release

I feel pain
I must eat
I bleed
and still I must drink
Blessings and frivolous things
Is life a chain that chooses when to release?

(sorry, its a sad poem but yeah, at times we get sad.) : I

----------


## JadeGreen

"Let Me". Based off of various things that have been said to me/happened in dreams.

Let me build you a house
Out of 3,180 bricks.
And it will all come crashing down
Because I didn't use any cement.

Can you let me out of this cage
or the consequences will be fatal.

Let me tell you why
You can't remember your dreams
Because you didn't like your cookie
Two hundred years ago.

Let me put three of my fingers
Into a waffle maker
and I'll show you that
I still have some delta-V left over.

Can you look at my belly button
and make sure that I am not growing lips there?

Let me show you
That Im the supervisor
This is your Taxi number
It is also a banana.

----------


## Amedee

Never mind my tears
Never mind my pain
Show me hope 
Make me laugh again
Don't interfere with my dreams
Don't tell me you care
You left us in the hands of evil men
Will it be a bullet or a bombshell 
Agonizing over my fate
Looking around my house witch is now my cell  :smiley:

----------


## Signet

> Questions about God
> [snip]



Have you ever heard the overture of Muse's "Exogenesis"?
What your wrote reminded me of it, somewhat.  (and makes me wonder if I am not doing too well at interpreting poetry but, ah, well...)

----------


## oneiroer

I'm alone 
I'm trapped by my fears
I've got to change the ways I am
Turn the darkness into bright light
So everyone can see
The love that's been trapped inside...

----------


## Amedee

I wish I could be free from the fears you implanted in me
I wish I could face my destiny and rise above your tyranny 
I wish I could laugh and my eyes would shine again
Knowing freedom would be coming my way ....".

----------


## Dthoughts

Oh so typical 
No this poem ain't mystical
I'd kill, for this average gift
Almost everybody has the gift
The gift.. of being normal
Having lived and loved.
I'd kill
for a piece of her smile awake with me
While there's no end embroired in this story
I can see the end like a darkness looming to endark the sun
Cus who would want to feed the mind of a weak-willed needy one

----------


## Amedee

if it wasn't for the light that I long to see
Those lines would be buried inside of me 
Don't ask me to laugh don't ask me to smile
My sadness is part of a divine design 
The sky is blue but they made it grey
Why don't you join me and start to pray
For a better world for a better day

----------


## Amedee

Hi Signet,it's the first time i heard about Exogenesis but I loved it ,and lm not sure I can interpret poetry very well but I like the challenge of writing it specially when I'm upset.please all of you guys make time and let's get out of this boring world and write poetry ,books,anything together believe me it's good therapy.....

----------


## oneiroer

When I am alone
And no one speaks
Is when I head down the road of depression
But not tonight
Tonight my dreams will unfold
A unique story
Which only I could create
People say they care
But when you need them the most
They're gone
So this night I'll go on a journey 
To find myself wherever he might be lost

----------


## werty52

Been writing a lot of two-sentence poems.. Here's just some of them

*Tickets*

To this world that we're in,
Our tickets here expired long, long ago.

2/10/2015


*Growing as a person*

Finally myself again, but what part of me did I have to lose?
The jigsaw only ever grows bigger, so dont throw away the pieces.

15/10/2015

----------


## PhantasmDragon

Light streaks
from an artificial-heaven.
A heaven created
from the ideals mankind.

In this heaven,
I exist hell,
as this light scorches my soul.
I run.
I hide
from its sear,
but shadows do not exist.
In this light
I am exposed,
suppressed by everyone's souls.

I dream of a perfect paradise
where light no longer rules.
A place which exists in balance
where shades live next to suns,
where light is no longer hot,
nor is darkness cold.
Where colors exist in more than white
and black is not taboo.
A bounty of Arcadian dreams
instead of Babylonian nightmares.

Maybe it can't exist
in a world where order is stifling
and chaos is destructive.
But I will find it.
Whether it be at the center of Agartha,
or at the gardens of Eden,
I will find it.

And if it all else fails
and paradise remains a myth,
I will build it up brick by brick,
twig by twig,
mountain by mountain,
ocean by ocean.
I'll create glass walls,
100 ft. thick
and 1000 ft. high.
To protect the ones deemed demons
from the hateful angels,
who threaten to smite them outside.
Until then,
I'll let my skin burn,
waiting for the artificial-lights to fade,
and when night comes again
I'll make sure galaxies are able to shine.

----------


## Dthoughts

> Light streaks
> from an artificial-heaven.
> A heaven created
> from the ideals mankind.
> 
> In this heaven,
> I'm in hell,
> as its light scorches my soul.
> I run.
> ...



that was fansastic !

----------


## werty52

:Crying:  stunning poem, gives me the shivers

----------


## PhantasmDragon

> that was fansastic !







> stunning poem, gives me the shivers



Why, thank you! I really like to put a lot of effort into my poems and seeing other people appreciate them makes me feel very happy. I've been going through a strange time of disillusionment, so this poem was a real nice ventilator for me. I've made some edits to make it smoother just in case you wanted to know and I'm probably going to post more poems when I have time. You guys can read one of my past assignments for English where I had to describe myself in a poem.

Blank

In this world,
in which most people exist as a only few colors,
I exist in a colorful monochrome.
Achromatic to common eyes.
Polychromatic to esoteric minds.

Every day,
my life is outlined by these two colors,
black and white.
I don’t exist in their separation;
I exist in their mesh.
And from their mesh,
I have learned to see rainbows.
Rainbows created by their blend.
However,
this rainbow could not exist
if either black or white were missing.
For only through their harmony,
is a rainbow created.
Without the other color,
they would be nothing.
For that is what black and white are in their purest form.
Nothing, but everything.
They are the everythings considered empty spaces.
They are the blank spaces.
And because of this…
I am blank.

----------


## Amedee

do not despair think of me do not despair 
You've travelled the world you crossed the sea 
You're heart is heavy you're soul is weary
You're wondering if hope have deserted you 
Do not despair think of me do not despair
You're tired of looking around you
Searching for this light that will engulf you
But you know now you were an artificial light
Living an artificial life,do not despair
At the end of a tunnel or through a hole
Enlightenment will show you who's in control 
You're seeking the light ,the darkness surround you
You see colors ,you wish it's true
Do not despair think of me do not despair
You looked at the sky and the darkness was gone
How could you have missed the stars the moon 
That have always shone above you
No more despair 
The light ,the light is you! :;-):

----------


## Amedee

I really loved your poem Dragon,you made me feel so small ! But OPTIMISTIC! ::lol::

----------


## oneiroer

Input Output Edit Delete
Daily routine
But am I really a computer?
Programmed by an uneducated programmer?
I am human
I make mistakes
But I try to change them
Into something beautiful
I usually fail
But I try and try again
Until something meaningful happens
And I awake
Fully concious of what goes on
I am in charge of my life

----------


## Dthoughts

> Input Output Edit Delete
> Daily routine
> But am I really a computer?
> Programmed by an uneducated programmer?
> I am human
> I make mistakes
> But I try to change them
> Into something beautiful
> I usually fail
> ...



Someone's lucid 2night

----------


## Amedee

I wish I could become a bird
And fly my life away!
I wish I could become one wth the sky
I wish not to have a single thought 
No memories no ties just fly!
Fly fly fly
I wish not to see a single plane
To remind me that I'm not alone in the sky 
I wish I could spread my wings and fly
Become one with the sky
Erase delete that I have been a human
Who only felt despair,misery,sadness 
Witnessed a war that was far from fair
Fly high fly high 
Could I become a blind bird!
Not to see that the pure sky the fresh air
Would be no longer there!
They are here for you birds!
They are everywhere 
Vultures polluting the the air!
Fly fly or shutdown and die

----------


## OpheliaBlue

"Cioppino"

When I drink it and savor,
The first burst of flavor
Comes from the tomater.

Then comes the shellfish's mineraly
Salty tongue tingly
Which touches that part
Of my heart
That's still in love with the sea.

----------


## PhantasmDragon

*The Shards of Stained Glass*

Stare upon this creation of human idolization!
See each shard of the wall.
See all the ones you revere
plastered in their spoiled residence!
Watch as I shatter each picture.
Let each fragment fall.
Oh, your screams of agony!
Insanity.
Instability.
Hopelessness.
Your screams are pointless.
You are screaming at broken glass.
Why are you screaming at something which doesn't even live?
Was it because I destroyed a piece of valueless art?
Or did I destroy a part of you?
I saw you descend into delirium.
I expected you would.
I did...
Just symptoms of first release.
First clarification.
First reveal.
First Armageddon.
Everything you knew came from this wall.
All of them had been lies.
No more illusions to keep you blind.
No more rumors to keep you deaf.
No more anesthesia to keep you numb.
Only knowledge...
Great knowledge.
Terrible knowledge.
Fearful knowledge.
Forbidden knowledge.
I have cursed you into binding,
yet you have never been more free.
Still,
some haze remains over your eyes.
The haze continues to taint you.
To haunt you.
You're still lost in past memories.
Memories which are broken,
just like you are now.
I see you tremble
with each word I say.
Every syllable,
every letter,
burns into your soul,
ripping out the darkest memories from within you.
The shard of glass
within your hand,
made of the mirage which I have shattered.
It holds power.
Immense power.
Not because of the broken heroes in the glass,
but because of the one who holds it.
A world lies in your hands.
The hands of a madman.
What you do with that shard,
determines that world's fate.
Alas, I'll let you choose.
I shall not remove the power you pertain.
What ever path you choose,
I will let be.
Will time run out?
Or will it continue to flow?
Will your actions be a result of justice?
Or will it be from derangement?
Mercy?
Or weakness?
The crossroads of destiny lie here.
May you choose the path with no remorse.
...
...
...
Ah,
it seems you have made your choice.
I now lie here
red like roses under a full moon.
You have now reached the eye of a storm.
Life has kissed me
with knowledge so sweet
and so bitter too.
Now my legacy ends,
in a lunatic kingdom.
My world will be burned in an inferno.
My story engraved in obsidian stone.
Living eternally in lies of others,
never reaching death.
Forever written a villain,
and never a hero.
Such a fate I am blessed with,
to never gain what I do not deserve.
To never be looked up as perfection.
To never be puppeteered by the strings laced in venom.
To never be corrupted by the ones I care for.
To never do wrong from doing right.
When these stained glass windows are repaired,
your portrait will be among them.
A future as a hero,
you will pursue,
a curse worst than what I could ever bestow.
In eternal debt to others,
you will remain.
The next stained glass hero...
Live a masquerade of pain.

You have met a terrible fate, haven't you?



Authors Note* This poem took a much different turn (and much longer) than expected. Because of this, I will make a second poem which ties into this one. It will probably clear up some confusion you guys may have. However, another reason why there will be two poems is because I'm curious what you guys will interpret this poem as on its own. I am very proud of what I have done and hope to see what you guys think of it. Until next time...

----------


## PhantasmDragon

> I really loved your poem Dragon,you made me feel so small ! But OPTIMISTIC!



Welp, the next one's sure gonna be a downer to you then...  ::?:

----------


## Amedee

dragon,it's morning over here and you made me cry it seems that you have summed up my life in this poem and i feel so sad holding that shard of glass in my hand as I'm now standing near the eye of the storm ,I love ,hate this poem ok I must cry some more! :mwahaha:

----------


## Amedee

I will not revere what become of human creation
I will close my eyes and not stare at this abomination 
I will despise what they represent and their twisted imagination
I will deny their existence and their mighty association 
I will stand up and fight and not give in to their machinations 
I will scream and my scream will be one of relief and purification 
Insanity,instability,hopelessness will be my justification 
I will scream yes because you destroyed my beliefs my art 
My religion and a divine creation 
Yes I descended into delirium and you planned that I would
   That's not clarification
Great knowledge,terrible knowledge,fearful knowledge that's what enlightened me
I will fight I will not bind to your despicable tyranny 
I will take the shade that's over my eyes I will curse you 
You will descend into hell and I will be gloriously free
I will rekindle my memories I will dream again
I will make certain that I will be in command of my destiny 
Yes every word you wrote every syllable every letter burned my soul
But you gloated! You committed a sin that awakened a dormant fire
Fire that will burn any powe you have pertained
I will take the road of justice vengeance is not my aim
I will be the judge who will decide your destiny 
Cause my pain is real and will always remain
I will be the hero 
I will let you drown in your own venom 
That's your fate villain 
And others will be in an eternal debt to me 
For I rid them of an evil entity 
My portrait will be hanged high not among mortals 
But with stars adorning a clement sky! ::tongue::

----------


## Amedee

Dragon you are the BEST!

----------


## Amedee

Something for you Ophelia,I love sea food but this dish reminded of a French song that I learned when I was little ,
Sorry it's in French and here it goes,
         Escargot Berlingot Montre moi  tes cornes.  
         Aussitot je te met dans ma casserole 
Hope you like it  :;-):

----------


## PhantasmDragon

> dragon,it's morning over here and you made me cry it seems that you have summed up my life in this poem and i feel so sad holding that shard of glass in my hand as I'm now standing near the eye of the storm ,I love ,hate this poem ok I must cry some more!







> Dragon you are the BEST!



Hehe, your words are so sweet. It's comments like this which really make me happy. I'm so glad that you were able see yourself inside this poem. It really makes me want to write the second part right now, but alas, I lack the time. Thanks for you kind words!

----------


## Ginsan

_How to write a poem?
I wish I could, inspired by this thread
Nothing comes to mind nor to my head
Lonely words, lonely phrases
Unpaired unfollowed
Wicked, Godless, unhallowed
Catching fire losing pants
Flying higher clapping hands
Nonsense galore, cookies abundant
Konkense kacore, hoopies redundant

That's a poem I succeeded I did it
How do I know it?
Read it, just read it!_

----------


## Amedee

Keep up the good work Ginsan!i will try to get back to you with another poem as soon as I can!

----------


## Ginsan

This poem is not great, not great
I'm not a poet, not by far
A child could do this, age eight
I can't rhyme to save my life
And I don't care about a date
My aim is only to amuse you
To put a smile on your face
I don't think you need it
I don't think you're bored
But still, if I succeded then that would be great

----------


## oneiroer

When am I gonna learn what's valuable
Material things or a piece of paper that always turns me down
This is where good intentions are not enough
This is where I decide to take control 
I'd rather have something than nothing
A piece of paper that always turns me down is not the way to live
I quit

----------


## Amedee

with your mind or your head 
Just follow this thread 
I'm sure you'll understand
To write a poem you must have a pen
     Ginsan
You succeed you made me smile
Writing back is a bribe
So follow my rhyme 
I can't be bored,I'm hyper 
I didn't eat a lizard I ate a viper 
Your poetry inspired me
And that's a novelty!
Don't take it personally 
I'm joking naturally! ......... :Cheeky:

----------


## Ginsan

I loved that, that's wonderful Amadee   ::yddd::

----------


## Amedee

horror is what you see in the eyes of children 
             Overseas 
Deception is what you get when you allow yourself 
             To forget
So don't be naive and believe that hope will
Save you from evil beings 
Decency is valuable in a world of deceit
Arm yourself with patience and take control 
       With A pen and a piece of paper
You will get wisdom and crash them all
Look ahead and don't leave your good intentions 
         Behind
Life is short so don't quit and let others brag! ::wink:: 
 It's for you ONEiROER.

----------


## Ginsan

A singer on stage, with nerves and all
An audience quiet, all in all
She pours her heart into the air
Melodies dancing with grace and flair
Spirits enchanted, souls spellbound
All who listen drool like a hound
Phrases flow, notes come and go
All is beautiful, until oh no!

Our singer slips and falls
As a samurai's blade, silence cuts through the halls

All because of one fruit
The cleaner loses his wage
Sitting humbly near her foot
A banana peel on the stage

----------


## oneiroer

A shift in conciousness
I chose to be my current self
I take hold of the reigns life has to offer
And take a new direction
Some people might have had something to do with the wrongs in my life
But now I will make what wrongs are in my life right

----------


## oneiroer

I'm unconsciously plugged into the system
Uninspired cause I hear the same thing every day
So I shut off the music
Tune inwards
And embrace the day without all the noise
I remember to calm myself down
When things are out of order
I remember to live life without fear
I'm preparing to lucid dream
And find out who I really am

Wish I could turn my ideas into lyrics. Could someone help me? Then I'd be able to sing with some practice in my music...  :smiley:

----------


## Amedee

:smiley: imposing,disposing ,contorting the truth
Leading Us through a tunnel wishing to
Reach light but alas ! It's end is a maze
      who would understand their Machiavellian ways?
So boys and girls refrain from feeling
      Joy or pain
Do not look into each other's eyes
      Hoping to see fright or delight!
You're here for only a short stay
      And they ruined it in every way!



So enjoy what is left of your programmed life
     And don't  forget to turn off the light !

----------


## Amedee

The banana peel was an excuse
She thought she could boldly refuse
an offer to sing and play their tunes
No more songs to nourish the soul
She should sing lyrics to promote 
       M mind control!
That is the game today 
That is the way to play
She wants to be famous she has to pay
No need to poor her heart nor her soul
She could lip sing for all they care
You said notes comes and go the audience 
Is mesmerized by her beauty and self control
They didn't understand a word she sang
They were to drunk to care! ::rolllaugh::

----------


## oneiroer

Compose yourself anew
After all the pain of feeling alienated
Make your reality yours
Compose yourself like a melody
Bring your song into the world
Shine your light on everyone's darkness

----------


## oneiroer

Thank you Amedee!  :smiley:

----------


## Raswalt

i see galaxies,
i see galaxies in the room,
in every door i open,
in every passing moon,
i see galaxies in my coffee,
i see galaxies in my food,
but in the face of civilization,
all i see is flesh... and the power it holds.

----------


## RebelSeven

My twin brother lost his dog yesterday. He rescued her from abusive owners while she was still too small to be away from her mom. They both suffered from anxiety and were incomplete when they were seperated. She  was 6 years old and her name was Daisy.

When tomorrow starts without me,
And you feel the distance apart,
And the day is cold and the wind blows free,
I'll still be safe within your heart.
The days went by too soon,
And every one was the best,
Now, in the warmth of my noon,
I have found my rest.
For once, I'm not here to ease your strife,
So remember when tomorrow shines,
You cannot have me your whole life,
But I loved you every moment of mine.

----------


## oneiroer

A good day
A bad day
Which to choose
I'd rather have a good day
But perhaps a day could be both
A good day makes me realize the possibilities
A bad day however distracts me 
I choose good days
........
They say I take things too personally
And I am learning to not take things so
Its hard cause I care too much
But now I've got to let matters go
This new perspective should make things easier
I surely hope

----------


## werty52

The tide recedes to reveal a sand castle,
It begins to grow, ascending its reach above the clouds.
The wet sand once formless, now towers above the sky.

All that was can be seen, all that is can be felt.
The tides swell and begin to melt the sand castle to nothing.
It returns to the deep, leaving no remains.

----------


## Raswalt

the sound inside his head was the ringing in his ears,
a long trek forward,
dreams die in handfuls,
is this a cruel joke? 
move on said the echoes of a thought,
trees ablaze on windy storms,
crows cry, critters hide,
the pain will swallow whole,
at further reaches came the pull,
the ringing in his ears,
the ringing melts, the ringing grows,
silence moves in shadows of a doubt,
leading him, his fight to live,
to earth and skies unknown,
to certainty alone.

----------


## oneiroer

Maybe the reason I don't remember often
Nightmarescapes abide
Next time I find myself feeling powerful within
I'll change the darkness into something beautiful
The monsters I face
Will turn into beautiful creatures 
When I face up to my fears
Within tonight's dreams

----------


## Amedee

Lucid or dazed dreaming or awake
Today tonight I will stand up and face my demons
My life is at stake 
I will cajole I will lure what ever it takes
Resolve ,passion for life compelling me to fight
This pessimistic feeling that's pushing me into an abyss
I won't go down I will wake up to a new day where sunshine 
Will fill my eyes will elevate my spirit I will be free again
I will see flowers anywhere and everywhere 
         White pink blue
That's the colors I want to wake up to
I wll leave the black the grey in that abyss where 
         I was leaving everyday 
How could I have missed the singing of the birds
The laughs of children the dawn of a beautiful sunny day
          I'm a born again
I will smile I will Danse my feet will be so light
           That I would compete birds in the sky!
I will triumph I will just be carefree audacious me! :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

Fuck people who make me feel inferior
I have a life to live
I can't smile at you?
What's your deal?
You know what I don't care about certain people anymore
I've got a life to live without the people who make me feel inferior

----------


## oneiroer

They prey on gullible minds like mine
Time and time again I fall for them
They're greedy bastards!
I've learned my lesson for the last time
And they're going to learn something 
Not to think they can trick me again!

----------


## Amedee

ONEiROER ,feeling inferior feeling superior
       There's nothing to gain
Leave it for people who are so vain
       You must be on the road for fame
You fooled they can't hide their pain
Make them suffer make a name
ONEiROER don't play their games
Keep your head up don't fall for them
Don't let them fool you or trick you again! :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

When your thoughts are so loud
And they over power your mind
Don't take things to the heart anymore
There comes a time when being too nice dosn't work anymore
Brave up and tell people how it is
For your sake

----------


## oneiroer

I really liked that Amedee thank you!  :smiley:

----------


## Amedee

I'm tired of acting up
I'm tired of saying I'm okay when all I feel is pain
My heart is so heavy I can feel it weeping inside of me
I can't show my pain I will have to explain...
They look deep in my eyes searching probing am I still their savior
I'm not allowed to cry ,they only want to see me smile
I wait for them to leave I drop to my knees
I shout I cry all my tears
Try to find a smile for another day that's what they desire
My heartache my misery it's not for them to see
Have I ? Forgotten to cook a meal?
Have I ? Forgotten to mend a shirt?
Forgotten a birthday what a shame!
And above all have I forgotten to smile!
Am I allowed to say it has been a long day! :mwahaha:

----------


## werty52

All my friends are at dead ends,
I shout to them,
“Get up, get out and join me for a journey!”
Nonchalantly they gaze, watching passing days.
You climb mountains with your mind and fingers, 
But your body never came close.
To leave the physical sphere and to live in that world,
That world of light and pixels.
To me, the grass is greener here,
But the fence is so high, how could they even know?

A little annoyed at how my friends have lost their sense of adventure  :Sad:  they just game or get drunk and don't want to do anything new. Oh well, life moves on aye ^_^

"You climb mountains with your mind and fingers, 
But your body never came close" <--- this is actually a quote that I really like. It's from shia labeoufs 'just do it' video  ::chuckle::

----------


## werty52

This night I wander with no direction.
Perhaps Ill find myself amongst
Familiar scenery and a meaningless conversation,
Enjoying my halcyon days.
Or perhaps in the lap of the unexpected,
Ill venture to the stars.


I was just thinking about a quote I heard, "familiar scenery and a meaningless conversation" and it seemed like such a nice thing  :smiley: . As I decided to write a poem around it I was thinking about my dreams last night, and I liked how amazing things can happen so unexpectedly  ::dreaming::

----------


## oneiroer

why do they fight
they care about themselves
love is meant to be more
dreams die
but are reborn
peace in this world is dying
its up to us to bring peace
back to life

----------


## Lang

With my heart is all busted, this curse took it's toll.
The horrible dream continues but, I've no control.
Why do you care how I feel! Have you had a dream where your face peeled?
I'm invisible and that were I shell stay, so, now just go away.  Have you ever been stalked? I didn't think so!! So please do not mock.

----------


## Nebulus

The ocean of creation sends up a foamy spray
setting in motion a miriad of sparkling galaxies to play
A stream of thoughts like bubbles bloated from euphoria come streaming from my mind
pulsing, blending, scattered following their brothers and sisters and infinite others of their kind
while inside all is quiet, all is still
Sitting naked a top a lowly hill
I look surveying all around
The wakeful the restless and the lost and found
The clouds above are whipped by a dark brooding storm of perilous emotions
unperturbed and crawing softly, birds furtively nest ignoring such comotions
while below under my tree all is quiet, all is humble, all is well
like the sea of time through eternity below the swell

----------


## SirenOfSleep

> The ocean of creation sends up a foamy spray
> setting in motion a miriad of sparkling galaxies to play
> A stream of thoughts like bubbles bloated from euphoria come streaming from my mind
> pulsing, blending, scattered following their brothers and sisters and infinite others of their kind
> while inside all is quiet, all is still
> Sitting naked a top a lowly hill
> I look surveying all around
> The wakeful the restless and the lost and found
> The clouds above are whipped by a dark brooding storm of perilous emotions
> ...



Beautiful and haunting imagery!

----------


## Nebulus

Thank you, I am touched by your kind words, fellow poet

----------


## oneiroer

I am a ghost
cause no one responds
when i need them
this ghost 
is going to show the world
what he can do
on his own

----------


## m4ra

I keep falling asleep
but I never wake up. 
Sometimes I wonder
why that is and I 
come to the conclusion
that it's nicer to sleep.

----------


## Amedee

I'm sitting on the beach
I hear the sound of the waves inviting me 
To become part of this mesmerizing sea
I plunge into the water forgetting who I'm 
        And who I want to be
I let myself float the waves caressing my body
Engulfing me into a state of lethargie
Oblivion of the world and all evil entities 
I'm one with the sea I'm in heaven I feel humble 
       Pure joy real extasie!
I look up at the sky and all is blue all is beautiful 
They're welcoming me comforting me I'm no intruder
I'm part of this grandiose creation
Purity and beauty surrounding me
I won't go back to the beach!
I will float forever I will let the waves take control
 Of my body and my soul !

----------


## Signet

> I'm sitting on...



Sounds like a follow-up to Muse's "Citizen Erased"

----------


## tropicalbreeze

Beautiful woman looking pretty as a rose
with a perfect nose
and lots of flesh expose
I want to strip her off her clothes
See her naked from her head to her toes
Her looks alone makes me want to propose 
And the way her breast bounce makes me want to play with those

----------


## Amedee

happy new year to all fellow dreamers!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*THE WINDING GIBBON AND THE BANDLESS NAZE*

The Winding Gibbon and the Bandless Naze,
Fish Fonding Frips from the Wandless Braze.
Where Fantilote Livermoths Slern Upstream,
And Quantiful Fevertons Trunt Their Gleam.

"Whence Do the Livermoths Slern?" Quee the Naze,
To the Winding Gibbon in the Wandless Braze.
"Perhaps They Slern Downstream to Upstream,
From the Gibbon and the Naze and Their Fishing Dream."

----------


## ParanoidLlama

Roses are red
Violets are blue 
Lucid dreaming's hard
I can't rhyme.

----------


## dolphin

I want this a lot.
Stupid, failing dream control, 
make me a dolphin!

----------


## Amedee

I dont think you would survive a second in this sea of sharks! Lots of luck ! Try LUCID dreaming

----------


## ParanoidLlama

Oh, how I wish!
For lucidity, like this!?
Not a single RC,
Just a desperate plea.
I didn't even try
to be aware, oh my.
Ridiculous, I know,
But I'm not afraid to show.
One day, it will happen,
I'll treat lucidity for granted.
And while that is being done,
the Llama will have fun.

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

----------


## m4ra

I hear most people dream of 
flying 
and 
going into outer space.
I spend my nights sitting by tables
playing cards
or standing in lines, 
waiting.

It's like being in school
and being a kid 
and making
the dullest diorama
in a 
shoebox.

----------


## oneiroer

Even though I'm long gone
I can teach you about yourself
Reach down into your inner world
Pull out what I have shown you
Your eyes are a door to your emotions
Work with them
And you'll see more clearly
That you are a soul
And you may dream conciously
So be more aware of your surroundings
Find peace within

----------


## tropicalbreeze

I am a man filled with so much desire
Mixing dreams with reality knowing that i'm playing with fire
So much to experience, so much to explore, before i expire
Trapped in a young body, with a young mind, slowly seeing the person i most admire

----------


## PhantasmDragon

_Another school day.
Hope you never come, school day.
Please, leave me alone._

----------


## Kinky

The darkening of death 
Cannot extinguish 
The light of my Being

----------


## OpheliaBlue

There once was a man named Andy
Who drank nothing but brandy.
When asked, "Makes you sick?"
He replied, "Fairly quick,
But then after I feel just dandy."

(lame I know, I just had to get this thread off 666 replies)

----------


## werty52

Finally back from my holiday, so many good poems to read through!  :smiley: 

*A world grows within*

Those that came before you paved a path to guide you,
And those that came after now follow in your footsteps.
When you first dreamed, why did you do it?
Fun, curiosity, or to face your fears?

The deeper you go, the greater the distance between you and your reason.
Why do you keep going on this path seldom travelled?
Theres so much more than you first thought,
there is a world inside you.

This universe within now grows each night.
The names and their faces, dames and their places.
You live in two worlds now,
one beneath the skies, and one beyond the stars.

I have a bunch of poems I wrote up during the holidays so I'll post them up eventually  :smiley:

----------


## snoop

Don't understand why you always believe me
I'll do it again like last time, you'll see
Why is this the way it always is
I can't help it, I don't know how to live

Did I ever try to understand you?
I think I tried, I did the best I could do
But as I say the words I know they aren't true
I've just been thinking of myself, it's nothing new

Here I go again, know I will fail in the end
Can't take care of myself, much less family or friends
I try just for you but it's not enough to succeed
And it all happens again there's no escape for me

----------


## snoop

separate one that, despite being similar, i think needs its own post.

Moving forward, but I can't see
It's all so dark in front of me
The guiding light died long ago
Face it now, I'm all alone

You call my name but I'm no longer there
I ran away, chose not to care
Now I need your help
I can't make it out all by myself

Don't leave me please, I need your voice
I hate what I do, even if it's still my choice
Hurting is all I know how to do
But maybe I can change just for you

I go through the motions, I pretend to be good
Maybe if I do it enough I'll start to because I know I should
But I know better and so should you
Don't let me be me again, it's all I can do

Incapable of change, this life is such a shame
How do I become another and win this fucking game?
Can I do it, even if only for you, become somebody else?
I can't be what I'm not, even for my health

I'm always late, I can't make up my mind
I forget what's important, it's only a matter of time
I set myself up, leanin so hard I'm ashamed
Can't cope with a mind so deranged

I see the light but I'm confused
Why do you choose to do what you do?
Must be something foreign to me, something I can't see
Maybe you're just stupid, or maybe you just love me

But how can that be true?
If the tables were turned I would not love you.
Perhaps that's the problem itself
Love isn't something I've ever felt

Thank you, toward the two people besides me that this poem is about.

edit: sorry this stuff is so edgy its cringy lol

----------


## Printer

As I rejoice because the bluebird is falling I can't help but think of the pain I'm inflicting upon others. My only enemy is myself. This isn't about eugenics, it's just a joke. How's Sanders going to pay for all of his reforms though? I really can't date this girl.
Maybe if things were just a little bit better I'd be a little bit better at getting better at me. But that's just nonsense, this is the dawn of a new era. An era in which only the crappiest poems are masterpieces. Just make me.

----------


## Printer

Why didn't I make it.
Why can't I make it.
Eugenics is an art in itself.
Why can't I make out.
Let's just go about.
This isn't poetry, this is a painting. I guess.

----------


## oneiroer

Rather than believe all the lies I tell myself
I believe I'm a Phoenix in disguise
I'm being reborn in my own way
I'm shedding my skin
Its time to begin
An inner journey
For myself and no one else

----------


## PhantasmDragon

When I look around, what do I see?
The sparkle in everybody's eyes is gone.
The fire which burned with the will of living,
that I loved so dear,
has been smothered
by the concrete prison they built themselves.
Everybody is being pulled
helplessly down the river called life,
with no direction and soul,
drowning in the things they bring upon themselves,
only to regret it when it's too late.
There was a time when everybody's hearts beat as one
with the same inferno which could bring the heaven's to their knees.
They reached for the moon
and shone brighter than the sun.
It seemed the world was of their creation,
but now they are the creation of the world.
If a speck of sunlight glows once more,
they extinguish it.
If a hand grasps the moon once more,
they cut it off.
Why did they give into world?
Why did they become the world?
Why do they follow in the footsteps,
of the ones' who destroyed them in the first place,
the ones who smothered their fire,
the ones who extinguished their light,
the ones who cut off their arms?
Why?

Here I am.
Still living,
but barely.
The world wants to destroy me.
I won't let it.
I won't let it smother my final flame.
I won't let it extinguish my final drop of sunlight.
I won't let it cut off my last arm.
I'm real close to the border of the world,
but I won't let it take me like it took them.
The world may puppet me like them,
but the world will not be me like them.
When I free myself from it,
I will free them too.
My fire will burn through the chains of the world.
My light will reveal the passage to hope.
My arms will bring the moon back to Earth.
The force of the past
will reignite the future
and at that time,
when I look around, what will I see?
I will see the fire of a child finally grab the moon like they always wanted.

----------


## oneiroer

When it's time
You'll realize you were in the wrong
But now you're in the right
No need to travel back in time anymore
The answers you've been searching for are found wherever you are 
Just listen

----------


## Raswalt

im a special snowflake,
i am filled with pride because momma,
put my picture up on the fridge,
i can count to 11 now,
11 is greater than 10,
i am 24 years old,
2+4 is 6... or, i think?
poems are my speciality,
especially when they rhyme,
i dont like avocados,
i find them tough and hard to chew,
one day i'll be a mailman,
or at least an astronaut,
i have so many friends,
they're very quiet and they never move,
i dont know why they wont kick the ball,
sometimes i think they're afraid to do stuff,
i think they are autistic,
momma says autistic alot when she talks to her friends,
i think she means artistic,
because my name usually follows,
and she likes my pictures,
she puts them on the fridge,
its a great honor,
im a special snowflake

----------


## Amedee

Just love it Raswalt :smiley:

----------


## Raswalt

> Just love it Raswalt



thanks friend

----------


## Amedee

The hands of God are everywhere
You don't need to look up and stare
Earthquakes,volcanoes,tsunamis,sounds 
      It's happening all around 
Don't look at the sky seeking mercy 
Evil hands tried to reach it invoking 
      Spirits and demons
Ignoring the wrath that would follow
A path of death and sorrow 
Desperation led me to dream
A desire to fill a void so immense 
How can I regain my faith my self control 
Or I'm I designed to vegetate in an inconcious state
Not knowing that I have assigned a role 
Now I realize this vast universe 
Could no longer contain us all 
Is it Machiavellic minds or divine design 
Who decided our decline? :mwahaha:

----------


## snoop

unhappy with reality, so i change it
i take things, do things, say things to rearrange it
it's the same game every time i play
a labyrinth with no exit, i don't want to stay
doesn't matter what it is, the difference is always the same
my mind unweaves in the endless passage, i slowly go insane
i see it all, but it changes with each new pattern i invent
but i just keep looking, and the more i see the worse it gets
every time i move forward, only to get hopelessly lost, forget it
and then the fear sets in, where's the fucking exit?
i see the light, move toward it and find a place new
only to realize im trapped in the same place, only different, nothing i can do
the only way out is just another way in
here again i play the game, but there's no way to win

----------


## Amedee

Hi Snoop your poem is more than I can ever say,it made me feel so sad rekindled my pain,I hope you're happier than I am!    Lots of ways out for you or in another dimension! :smiley:

----------


## JadeGreen

I left dreamviews five months ago.
I can't remember why.
I'm sorry if I hurt anyone's feelings.
I miss DawnEye11 (or Dreamcafe11) or whatever your called now.
I miss the people on chat.
Anyways I had trouble lucid dreaming while I was away.
I only had three or four really good LDs.
It really bothers me that it seems like I can only LD when Im here.
What if the end of the world comes?
And I survive, but there's no more internet.
And I can't get on Dreamviews and I can't lucid dream anymore.
The KSP fourms are not nearly as fun.
People rant about stupid things and get in fights for no reason.
But their fourm games are better.
Now that I've come back here, I'll fix that.
I miss setting my alarm for five AM.
I miss doing three WBTBs in the morning.
I also joined this other website called charahub.
That had like a 50% uptime.
But the people were nice and they liked my art.
I'll start a new art thread tomorrow.
I tried to write a story.
It sucked pretty bad.
This doesn't rhyme.
It isn't poetic.
Or symbolic.
Or even that organized.
I'm still bad at poems.
I don't give a crap.

----------


## Lang

Blood! Pain! Dizziness! I don't know? You tell me?
The feeling of fear, pain and regret. It feels like someone stabbed me with a hot sharp nail of emotion. You know?  As they say, the first cut is the deepest. The smell of blood and the feeling of sudden numbness and sadness. It's invisible to the naked eye but, the bloody pain still hurts.

----------


## oneiroer

Am I the piece of your past
What are you trying to show me
Is something not right with you
Why me
Maybe cause I'm receptive to my dreams
And that's how you can show me what's wrong
Or maybe because you loved me when you were alive and I am privileged to be shown whatever it is you need to show me
Whatever the why I feel you are going to show me more of a story
That only I can piece together for you

----------


## oneiroer

Edit stupid browser on phone  :Sad:

----------


## tropicalbreeze

I am a man filled with so much desire
Mixing dreams with reality, knowing that i'm playing with fire
So much to experience, so much to explore, before i expire 
Trapped in a young body with a young mind becoming the person i most admire

----------


## Owlette

The sculptor scrapes his palms of clay
there's no reason to go outside today.
The flesh of man clings to the bone
but there isn't anybody home.
Faces melding in the street 
from my window like potted peat. 
The cloying words coaguate 
and fester in my chest as hate;
A bird lands on my window sill
perhaps it is my master's will.
If this is a puppet show
then cut my strings and let me go.
Today is plodding, plodding on.

----------


## Raswalt

do your best but im not impressed
and i dont impress because im not obsessed..

----------


## Raswalt

not to alarm you but this is not my smile,
if you want my attention fuck off for a while,
bondage, trannies, paint, and bile,
more my style... vader, nile,
why dont certain things offend me?
im the one, my one worst enemy,
fuck the world and forget this century,
if we havnt spoke in a year, un-friend me.

----------


## oneiroer

When having the burden
Of living in the past
And the future
Instead of now
Is too great of a feeling
Just be in the moment
Meditate

----------


## anti_nation

It's like an eternal taunt
That's what you are
Your absence haunts
Because I can only love you from afar.

----------


## DeletePlease

No time 
to post my rhyme.

----------


## DreamyBear

This is how it is, so please listen to this. Thank you!

----------


## Raswalt

lets be squares and be stairs for satan.. sigh

----------


## DreamyBear

This hide and seek for those asleep, it seems all fine. 
Why do I mind?
That fear that feeds the sleeping one, shall grow and bring one deeper down..
Deep deep down into the lake of the unconsious mind.
So lost in our whirling mud of dreams that break us down. 
Dont fight, dont seek, stop kicking with your feet.
Be still and let the mud sink down, and you may one day see with clarity of mind. 
Trust the light to wake you up, and you will eventually see what is to see. 
Why and how it is, that we all came here to be.

----------


## DreamMaster27

In a dream I am, fortuitously.
Seeking only to be, as free as a bee
In the world of the Astral Realm.
Only I can do nought nothing now,
I could eat a tree
If I pleased.

Like the bee when it sees a pea 
I am eating, consuming like fire consumes coal
The darkness draws ever closer,
like a dangerous danger that has not yet come to pass.

----------


## oneiroer

When every day is a bad day
Be yourself
Make the day better
For yourself
Remember who you are

----------


## oneiroer

It's a new age
People aren't as friendly as they used to be
Gotta start getting with the times
Do my own thing
Time to stop worrying
Live life my way

----------


## Raswalt

im a sifting sand,
shimmering on shifting land,
glimmering like rings on hands,
stuttering out misheard plans,
and when night falls,
i am sleeping,
sleeping,
until the chance demands.

----------


## Lang

Oh, damn it, it's a hundred and three!! I have to pee! It's too hot to make a hot tea! Flee, I make my plea to the sea, that's where I must be, just like a little bumblebee!

----------


## Nebulus

Life is like a flickering flame
if you don't feed it love its gonna be such a shame
Give it love and it'll give you it tenfold back
So bring in the love and cut life some slack ^^

----------


## oneiroer

I can't speak
I don't feel connected to anyone
Why was I born
I want to be alone
Go inward 
Fix what's been broken
Come back to reality
Bringing gifts from dreamland
To humankind

----------


## snoop

Just remember nothing lasts forever
Seemingly contradictory, it's relief and despair together

When the reality hits you young
It's a fact off-putting as they come
Even though you heard the shot of the gun
Why do you even bother to run?
By some mystery you still find that you move
But is it simply by a mere want of else to do?

Yet as time weathers you in age
It's ironically repurposed as a mantra of aid
Unfortunately when we finally get to where we wanted to go
At the time of arrival, it's impossible to know
The rare moments when your existence can be said to have ever felt truly alive
Were experienced by someone whose reflection you shared, but has already died

Are we really meant to live on a regurgitation of our few happy moments?
To sleep walk in a reality we unconsciously struggle to escape in a tepid haze of romance?
The easy answer is that we aren't _meant_ to do anything
And given that's the case, is it even worth the pain of living?
Sometimes you have the answer, or you like to pretend you know
But whatever answer you have will inevitably change as you go
With that, it's best not to do anything hasty or rash
Maybe one day you'll change your mind, but you can't with die already cast


As a note, I am using the archaic definition of "want" which means a lack of something. Whole thing came off pretty edgy I guess, oh well.

----------


## werty52

Dust to dusk sings, the setting sun sinks,
Dimming the horizon in a blaze of blue, orange and yellow.
The memories of what once was
Now dance the tides of the ocean.

Bring me my vessel, that I may unshackle it from these shores,
The seas rise to meet and I will rage against the storm.
But even as the winds cry and waves roar,
Unfettered lands will come at dawn.


Just a little open poem about moving out of my home and away from my friends, the chaos that inevitably followed and a hopeful attitude to the future. Cheers to my friends who gave me new insights to the world around me, I'll cherish those memories  ::cheers::

----------


## ElsiaStar

She's in the stars in a whole different universe
While I'm watching from the edge of my dusty war-torn planet
Her shine radiates throughout space, giving off a saintly glow
I can see, but I cannot touch,
For comets and asteroids are blocking my reach

She's in the stars in a whole different universe
I don't have access to her universe, and never will.

----------


## Nebulus

high up above the clouds
above the stars aeons in the making
sucked through a turbulent wormhole of warm emotions
blurring and condensing into a miasma of coloured streams
feeling the pulsing energy of the archetypal soul 
breathing into me making me whole
glistening and soaked in a wash of the cosmic sea
only to fall
fall
into a deep sleep
am I dreaming?

----------


## werty52

Wrote this while I was a little stressed at work.

Wisps of steam fluff,
Clouds of milk pluming,
A cup of good stuff,
Keeps me from fuming.



And another one...



There once was a spider named Murtle,
She rode on a friendly green turtle.

They drank up a flagon and slept on a wagon,
when they woke they'd forgotten what happened.



I got bored at work and jotted those down  ::dancingcow::

----------


## RebelSeven

Wrote this for the people who don't fit in.



Little ghost boy,
With your see-through eyes,
With your soundless cries,
Made of all the stars in the night skies,
I see you.

Violence sits alongside the saint,
And when you disembarked
Others died fearing the dark,
But you came through unmarked,
Leaving life behind.

Now feel the anger,
A wooden stake they grew,
Threatening to cut you through,
To take your life anew,
If you give in.

Little ghost boy,
Reflection of the hate
Of those whom you would liberate,
Do not fall under the weight,
I'm here for you.

Come hide from the light,
They don't understand
That under the sea and beneath the land
Truth alone holds out her hand 
And waits.

----------


## Dreammouse

I climb into you, with my claws like knives,
I fall threw the dark, ripping up your inside,
I know that you've got me.
There is no where to go.
Each way I run I crash into the Whole.
Collapsing within, yet we're still looking out,
flowing like water over life's doubt,
Drowning in wisdom,
Fighting threw fun,
Trying to forget,
That we know we are one.

----------


## SidneyLouis

Is it cheating to post a previously-written poem that fits my current mood?
------
I can vividly recall
When I was wee, petite, or small;
My mother warning me that time
To play outside was in decline.
"Fifteen minutes left" she'd say
"You'd best get on with no delay!"
To me the words were meaningless 
Might just as well be "snib o bhess."
I parsed the grammar fine enough;
To hear her speaking wasn't tough.
It's just that with no reference point,
No mechan'sm with which to join
One moment's passing to the next;
No way to place within context
The heft, the mass, of one minute
How much or not to fit in it,
It mattered not at all to me
If I had fifteen, ten or three.
The future wasn't, nor the past,
Just the ever-stretching, ever vast
Present moment, always here;
Rich, untainted by the smear
Of the limits and confines
That comes with knowing about time.

----------


## RebelSeven

Concrete Dreams
Crumble in light
With echoes of screams
And impressions of flight
Falling to dust
As you open your eyes
Turning to rust
Revealing the lies

He lives in the seams
Between awake and asleep
Among the death of the dreams
And the rising deep
The King of Ash
And of the Silver Chains
Adds to his stash
The dreams remains

So when night does fall
His kingdom reigns 
The dust will call
You back again
Down below
Your time outran
Behold his show

All Hail The Sandman

----------


## MeohMyoh

Through time and space
I try to catch and embrace
that spark divine
encased within our earthen bodies supine 
yet find no trace
no clues in this dream like place
that is the world
into which we are hurled
with no map or explanation
to find our way through life's web without hesitation
so many questions have me vexed 
as I  pass from one day to the next
but the world can not be found in thought
it is far beyond any concept taught
so I finally come to rest
feeling I have finally past the test
until thinking then flickers into action
and I am drawn back into the world of distraction

----------


## RebelSeven

In all the breadth of time 
For the smallest reasons your mind 
Has been lead across this word,
And now, lead back through all you've ever heard 
Lead to who you truly be 
Lead through the confusion, lead to me. 

Through this that you read, 
There is something hidden like a seed,
It will send its root out in your mind
Like a weed it will unfold, unwind
Sprout and grow and then unbind
The truth that you already know.

You know that we all must go,
Go and leave every thing, every one,
All we've ever lost and all we've won
We all will go, and then
Beyond the grasp of 'where' and 'when'
You and I will meet again.

Time is Uniform,
The tail was bitten by the wyrm
Before the dark and before the light
Before the day and before the night
Before earth before the birth
We existed.

I knew I felt what was true,
I felt all of time through and through
I felt all of love and I felt you too
I put pen to paper now
Knowing in a million years somehow
It will fall into your hands.
It will fall into your precious hands.

----------


## Threeofeight

Is there sense for life under pretense that there is a plan for a loveless phantom whose withered tears bleed could there be a quintessence does his life have essence?

----------


## oneiroer

Do I exist
It's like I'm not a part of the human race
I must be something else not human
No one listens
What would happen if I started listening
Being from another world
What would I hear
I'm going to start listening
And find what I need to know
So I can be at peace

----------


## Chigurh

Space reduced to memory
A scorched plane devoured by time
The implosion comes without warning
But for those whom need it most

----------


## oneiroer

You act out of character
When your're not yourself
What made you lose yourself anyway?
It might have been the anger in you
That was all wrong
It might have been listening to all the wrong people
So be yourself
Listen to your conscience
You've been away for far too long
Trapped in a cage
Built by negative beliefs
If you choose not to believe the lies of others
And believe you can achieve
Anything you desire to happen
Start creating the life
Only you could ever ask for
Believe in yourself

----------


## oneiroer

Edit: never mind...

----------


## Chigurh

Because I flew too high the wax gave way
So to the Earth I crash in hysterical grace
Just to drown in doubt with rhetorical praise
From the voice in my head plotting how to save face

----------


## tropicalbreeze

Unquenchable thirst
Like a never ending curse
Deep enough to make me burst
Nothing else comes first
A burning passion in my heart
Nothing will set me apart

----------


## Amedee

I'm so frustrated im so confused a friend needed help and I'm of no use
Explain the reason tell me your rules,my heart is torn my fury is exasperated 
                   How can they be so cruel.
If I can understand their game I'll abide by their rules!
All I wanted was to show care but they took me for a follow!
They shut me out so take care my friend!
Someone out there is waiting to hold your hand!Take care my friend!

----------


## Amedee

I meant a fool guys

----------


## Threeofeight

Oh autocorrect  :smiley:  The times you pop up. (Nice poem btw)

----------


## Amedee

SO!  :mwahaha:

----------


## oneiroer

you don't know who to believe
but there's something you've belived in
all your life
it's not what others might think
it might be your own intuition
but really it's your own dreams
become lucid tonight
reconnect with that part of yourself
and start living to your full potential

----------


## Chigurh

In the living room plays movies of ignorance
While the kitchen plays tricks on hunger
Not to be outdone though is the bedroom
Where a lack of sex renders both irrelevant

----------


## Afterglow

The air doesn't move in this room,
the nice shirts will not be worn.
The guitar laughs more than it sings these days.

At night the boxsprings creak
as the bed grows heavy on one side.

----------


## oneiroer

Everyone else's drama
Is not your drama
You've got a life to live
Stay mad for as long as needed
But let it go
After all this
You've got to stand up for yourself

----------


## oneiroer

Everything changes in a moment
As I drop all expectations
I’m at peace
I’ll go with the flow from now on
My sorrow leaves me
And so does my anger
I’m letting go
Of what I thought should have become of my life
Now, anything could happen
And I’m staying positive

----------


## Lang

Please! We plead! To the end of our troubles, say good bye to these doubles!!

----------


## darknightedlady

Eyes awoke- heavy.

Illusions flash,

Come and go.

In and out,

The visions play.

What is real?

Perhaps, they all are

Not all at once, though;

Not in one space,

Not at one time.

Expanding in and out, they co-exist;

But of what actuality and what eventuality?

These half-awake dreams, they like to play.

What is it they say?

And, why do they enjoy the spaces in between?

These places rarely seen.

----------


## darknightedlady

Another:

I am nobody, but I am me. Although, I may not matter- I am here. 

Do you see me? Yes, me. 

I am here. 

All but disappeared...

All but disappeared.

But, I am still here. The sun still shines. The water still flows. The wind still blows.

Here. I am here.

----------


## DawnEye11

Darknightedlady your poem "Another" is sweet and reminds me of this song called "Im Allive" by Becca. Both your poem and the song have that same beautiful message that you exist regardless of what others may think of you.  Your other poem is good too. Its deep and makes you think.  :smiley:  Now that I think about it I remember reading another poem you made last time. I hope that your doing okay and all is well. Its good to see you around here again.

----------


## darknightedlady

I hadn't shared the first poem, publicly before (minus DV friends). The poem "Another" was written tonight. I am glad you like them- and remember them! I am doing ok... memories invade. Thank-you  :smiley: . The wind still blows...and the sun still shines!

----------


## DawnEye11

Your welcome. ^w^ I meant another as in another poem you made but something did feel familiar. Thats good, I'm glad your doing okay despite the memories. Yep~ ✿ ☀

----------


## naturespirit

Falling, falling, from the sky
Raindrops everywhere 
As morphing clouds live and die
Misery is in the air.

----------


## Lang

Was that a wish? It sounded like a wish! Although, it was a bit swishy washy!! I wish people were a bit clearer with these wishes. I shall try to grant your wish!_ The mistress wishes yond h'r dreameth cameth true, h'r crusheth shall out with h'r. So, she wished it so, shall it be. That_ _gent__ shall loveth thee!!_

----------


## ARandomViewer

You love it when you hear a wish I wonder why that is.

----------


## ARandomViewer

The world is against me 
However it is a free one
How could this be
because it one of the
        dreamscapes



(horrible poem I know  :Cheeky: )

----------


## darknightedlady

As I lay still my heart slows, 
but my chest begins to glow!
From each prayer I make,
I feel the warmth awake!

Each spirit I prayed for has ignited this unseen light,
Unwavering, it is quite alright!
Soon it is time to open my eyes,
But I thank them for this special sunrise!

As I count backwards and open my eyes,
I am met my own surprise!
With his head upon my pillow, 
My Knight-in bedroom armor-Smiles! 

Good Morning, Angel.

----------


## Yumnش

Grey seeping in to my thoughts.
Finding myself in a world where I can't be touched. 
Invisible to all as a mirror that never reflects. Laughing silently through the covers. Crying beneath the skins.
Am I sick? Is there something wrong? What does it mean to be human?

Floating above the clouds of my mind. For where the sun will eternally shine.
light  Light!   yay  Yay!

In till time erases memory. 
Loneliness in to dust. 
The beauty of inescapable suffering.

----------


## Yumnش

Grey seeping in to my thoughts.
Finding myself in a world where I can't be touched. 
Invisible to all as a mirror that never reflects. Laughing silently through the covers. Crying beneath the skins.
Am I sick? Is there something wrong? What does it mean to be human?

Floating above the clouds of my mind. For where the sun will eternally shine.
light  Light!   yay  Yay!

In till time erases memory. 
Loneliness in to dust. 
The beauty of inescapable suffering.

----------


## Lang

Something that I thought would work, I feared the worst, turned out to be a terrible curse. I swear it will be the death of me, I probably better off sleeping in a coffin, in a hearse.  :Sad:

----------


## darknightedlady

DreamVixen...Or perhaps, watch the sun rise- erasing the shadows of the early morning hours.

----------


## darknightedlady

A child- that is all I am. A being, with only your light to guide.
Show me your ways; show me your grace. 
Please.
My love to you...
Our light warms the ones we care about- and the ones left behind...

----------


## Lang

Broken heart! Fine!! Do we have to fight, you should have told me before my heart took flight. I shall set you free. So, you wished it, so shall it be, I shall not talk to thee. I know that this what you would want it to be. You just let my heart bleed, indeed. You don't *GET* to have me! Forget about me, baby! Please, by all means, did you even care for me?!

----------


## snoop

Well, yeah, maybe we're all just part of an alien zoo
Where a wall of absolute terror cages you
Yeah, and maybe I even wish it were true
Because then maybe I could pretend it doesn't matter what I do

We all get by believing our comfortable lies
Truth's light's too bright, so we avert our eyes
Where is "here", where are we now?
We yearn to answer but don't know how

There's a figure in the mirror, someone looking my direction
Our gazes meet and I lock eyes with the reflection
He looks like me but I don't feel the same as what I see
That image is one I project, but that image isn't me

I think a lot, but inside I don't ever feel
You seem like you truly believe my love is real
I'm not so sure myself, and I can't really decide
Can it really, even when I don't feel it inside?

"Love is more complicated than that," everyone I tell likes to say
I'm sure it is but that doesn't keep me from debating it everyday
As a result I prefer to be alone and so I stay at home, all to avoid having to open up 
Don't know what I'm running from but something in me knows it's too much

On second thought I know that I've always really known
I'm escaping responsibility, and because of that I've reaped what I've sewn
Living life in isolation without the skills to relate or connect
Doing what I do, there's no other conclusion you could reasonably expect

The time has come today; it's time to formally accept the truth
People have to take care of themselves, noone else can do it for you
I have to work for what I want, to make things for me how I wish they'd be
Don't know if I can really succeed or if I'll fail, we'll just have to wait and see

----------


## Lang

I feel like I am lost at sea, with this kerplunk and all this funk, with all this place I need to flee. Through the thick waves, the sea,
upon it mouth as stands, 
please, someone, bring me to dry land.

----------


## snoop

I just finished inventing a new machine
I fired it up and now I'm filling up everything
Standing in columns and rows as far as the eye can see
Beams and towers stacking on and collapsing in a sea of me

Now I'm everywhere at once and so "I'm" nowhere by logical consequence
Which of "my" perspectives would one consider the preferred frame of reference?
The answer to the question just depends, it's something that's inherently relative
Based on the way you define and differentiate "me", which one you ask, and the answer he gives

Each individual an identical biological entity, sharing just my single identity
Who and what is truly "me", in which body, felt and perceived by which ensemble of electrical activity dancing in homeostatic harmony?
Can I be quantified, am "I" the gestalt symbols that others perceive as exhibiting the qualities of "me"?
Is each unique copied clone a me of their own existing next to one another but all alone in that endless sea?

Each and every living corpse a unique and visceral source
Of ineffable perceptual existential potential instantiated by some unknown force
Believing utterly their view as what _must_ be true
That, "I am neither false nor fake; simply myself, not you"

----------


## snoop

I just finished inventing a new machine
I fired it up and now I'm filling up everything
Standing in columns and rows as far as the eye can see
Beams and towers stacking up and collapsing in a sea of me

Now I'm everywhere at once and so "I'm" nowhere by logical consequence
Which of "my" perspectives would one consider the preferred frame of reference?
The answer to the question just depends, it's something that's inherently relative
Based on the way you define and differentiate "me", which one you ask, and the answer he gives

Each individual an identical biological entity, sharing just my single identity
Who and what is truly "me", in which body, felt and perceived by which ensemble of electrical activity dancing in homeostatic harmony?
Can I be quantified, am "I" the gestalt symbols that others perceive as exhibiting the qualities of "me"?
Is each unique copied clone a me of their own existing next to one another but all alone in that endless sea?

Each and every living corpse a unique and visceral source
Of ineffable perceptual existential potential instantiated by some unknown force
Believing utterly their view as what _must_ be true
That, "I am neither false nor fake; simply myself, not you"

----------


## oneiroer

I need to stop seeing through the eyes
Of the people I'm not
I can only be my true self
I gotta follow my heart
Not always my mind
Now, where do I go from here on my journey?
It's time to shape my life
Into what it was meant to be

----------


## Morgoth

The dawn will never rise again for my eyes
And I will never sleep again
I've lost my hope time after time
Cause the light has vanished from the sky

----------


## DawnEye11

It's cold and dark enough 
for the trees to shiver from the fall wind
Twinkling stars give light 
to the world behind the clouds
 as the mountains welcome the silence 
While the animals are slumbering deep within. 
Are you remembering where the warmth from long ago is?

(Small  poetic thing I came up with)

----------


## LighrkVader

What am I at war with
other states of mind 
The thing that I adore
 is the thing that takes my life
Somethings I were born with
 some things are only mine
So I will stick with me
untill I change my mind

Finding myself torn  
between the things
I am involved in
countless sins
and still beneath an angels wing

Will I bring your heart to see me
 or will I sing myself into a sweet sleep
When I put the word out in these mean streets
That I really believe we would be a teen dream between in these clean sheets

----------


## Lang

My love, don't even try to fight it I know you no longer can hide it. In a dream, I can feel your hands on my body and now, I feel like a hottie. 
It's all that I deem, Love and passion bursting at the seems. 
I can feel the magic thru my fingertips. 
I know this sounds clever like a hand on a lever as I sail thru a river on my new endeavor. I feel brave like I feel the love burning and raging thru my veins. 
Be a man, take the rains.
I feel like I'm in a haze,
and my heart is ablaze but, it must be a phase.
I don't feel ashamed of the fame although 
I know that I would be to blame because my heart is hard to tame.

----------


## LighrkVader

The first time I saw you looking at me like you liked me I couldn’t believe my own eyes. 
But somehow they convinced me they were for real this time… 
Now I realize that real eyes, tell real lies... 


First realize that real eyes tell real lies.
So when you’re sure you see me with your real eyes
In just the right light 
to justify fighting the good fight, to strangle the sin. 
to burst my bubble, burn the demon within
to curse my crumbling world the moment I let you in
Please know how I struggled 
I built it all from the rubble 
that once had me stumblin, 
fallin all alone in the dark
and truly ugly parts of my lonely heart, 

Too many scars to be all that humble.

Cause nursing my bleeding knees and shins, 
meant removing, hiding and saving the torn skin
But now deep within I’m singing blessings to the warm, soft wind
Hope it carries to my long lost kin.

Look at me now, my loved ones! Look at me now, I made wings! 
I made wings! 

Ain’t never gotta stumble again. 

I got wings!

So lust of mine, 
trust that I 
must be wide open to compromise at any time
After all it’s all I’ve ever had,
all I ask is that you give me a chance.

you’ll tell me first right?

Tell me first
Let me try to quence your thirst 
for a fight right away.
I see you as a portrait 
of pure beauty, 
and I think you’re way too great to make this all about your booty.
I love your hair and your eyes, your beautiful smile
I love when you’re sober, I love when we’re high.
What freaks me out is I don’t know why
You freak me out to the point where I wanna cry 
Worried and shy, 
about some guy 
who might not exist
Am I on your list? 
I’m not scared to die 
but somehow I'm scared to say hi..
Fuck is this!? 
At the age of twenty five
you got me squirming like a masochist, 
wishing for a sign 
that I could leave my fear behind 
and be real with you. 

Afraid that I would scare you away.
I can’t lie to you and I can’t wait.
Is it too late to ask you out on a date?

Oh…No it’s ok…

Thats… what I expected you to say.. actually… 

no..no..its ok. 

Nevermind.

I’ll be fine.




Shit.

----------


## amateur

The Continuum

The first three dimensions,
descriptions of space.
The fourth,
a description of time.

The one holds the power,
to juggle the place;
and binds her,
through rhythm and rhyme.

- amateur, 2017

----------


## Afterglow

You kissed me in Twenty Eleven,
and that kiss we will revive; because
the Train That Arrived At La Ciotat
Arrived again in nineteen thirty-five.

----------


## Afterglow

You kissed me in Twenty Eleven,
and that kiss we will revive; because
the Train That Arrived At La Ciotat
Arrived again in nineteen thirty-five.

----------


## Yumnش

There is true beauty in all suffering. 
Nothingness is something and so then I'll never fall asleep again.

----------


## Saizaphod

never written a poem before
absolutely love the ones in lord of the rings novels
not sure if these are supposed to rhyme
who cares
or do they
idk
weird
best poem ever
just got a little bored in class
loving life though
wanting a lucid dream
am i crazy
nah
just a little bored
stay lucid

----------


## tropicalbreeze

Cold wind blowing
Its still snowing 
The pile keeps growing
Traffic slowing
Children snowball throwing
Tow trucks towing
I'd rather be out mowing
Waiting for spring to start showing

----------


## SpaceGod

O' smoke detector light;
I try to sleep but always see thee;
And were it not for this plight;
it would, most assuredly be;
Much easier to close my eyes;
And also to keep them so;
Yet there thy stay on every night;
I merely tolerate thee;
O' smoke detector light.

O' smoke detector light;
Thine dim green is indeed blinding;
For when I shut my my eyes 'fore night;
Thy will reappear, always reminding;
That my eyes are not shut;
And my thoughts are brought back;
The end of my relaxation is abrupt;
For this thy have a knack;
End this sorrow, End this plight;
Please stop this;
O' smoke detector light.

O' smoke detector light;
I have a solution to my plight;
If I see you and end my thoughts;
End my struggle against this knot;
Of thoughts in my head that I wish to be dead;
I will relax my body again;
And drift off to dream once more, my friend;
I love thee;
O' smoke detector light.

----------


## oneiroer

Not a poem I think but how I'm feeling right now...

Some want to take advantage of me
But I'm not a fool anymore
I must only trust myself
I can't control others 
But I can control how I feel
I'm going back to being shy
I'm tired of being angry inside
The crap they put me through
Has turned me into a better version of myself
I'm thankful for my struggles
But now I will work towards
A better future
For myself

----------


## snoop

If we all just had the things we wanted
Would we be at all better for it?
Do you think we might transcend the same cycle we're a part of everyday?
Despite our best intentions, failing in all the exact same ways? 

We're here each day not knowing why, but alive
Riding down one colossal gravity slide
The more we struggle the faster we go
The only way forward is down, why not go with the flow?

But just what are we, you and me?
Are we all just ghosts in the machine?
Every day we shed our old selves just like dead skin cells
Were they ever even us, do "ghosts" really dwell within these shells?

Information from outside fills my brain, sometimes driving me insane
It shapes me, defines who I am, and I fear who this person becomes is more than I can contain
Caveat emptor: beware the despair for those who seek the fruit of knowledge comes
Ingest more than just one meal's portion and the mind erupts as a gut filled with plums

But alas, one day we all face the the truth and it's a hangman's noose
And there is no thing, neither man, nor God, that can cut us loose
But rejoice, for indeed it is the very object of our salvation, one that will set us free
Once we just let go and accept our short-lived suffering, for the first time our eyes will truly see

----------


## LabyrinthDreams

I tried surrealist automatic writing today, which should theoretically capture subconscious thoughts and feelings. This is the resulting poem, if one can call it a poem:

_Aimlessly wandering through the nebulous void of the Saturn-daystar.
Ever quickened for the fate-time of neverending crystal.
Into supernal sunrise, the cataclysmic oblong noodle shop.
Don’t fret about the storm-saber when the beaver of bereavement comes forth into the automata.
Strike fast and hard against the dark when the dark becomes the light of the world-stop cacophony.
Behold!
Come forth!
Arise into the nightscape,
When the noon turns to dusk and the waterbuffalo bellows.
Screaming automatically the singing Imam dances in the night-tide spectacle of new-aged wine. 
Attain to the buzzing of melodious wasps singing songs about the programming of the noon.
Owls wait in the belfries for the leftovers of the battlefield where the discourses are held and the night-time awaits.
Time, Time, Time, chimes the everfull clock of dusk-and-noon,
Where the waters of the walrus froth forth from the spring of the river of wine._

The best line is the third, I think.

----------


## snoop

I don't know how I feel today
I just can't find words to say
The heavy spring clouds last night were grey
Yet I did not wish them all away

But last night I knew the day would come
That tomorrow's sun would today rise from
East behind the hills which lie beyond town
The brilliant rays shone through trees on down

Here we are, still here again
Perhaps it's best we get along then
Help ourselves get through one more cycle 'round
And make home more than just shelter on some space dirt-mound

----------


## Charles3

Who uses the potty? 

Every-botty. 

Anyone who uses the potty....

Can roll with me. 

Because using the potty... 

Is what connects us.

----------


## Lang

Watch the Starseeker who seeks your fears, who stalks your life, for what? For control and attention! I unmask the madman thy are.

----------


## Fantasma

I _LOVE_ poems!!! So here is 3 poems from me to you!


_"My heart is aching,
and I don't know
how to to stop it
from breaking."_




*"You saw her and you loved her
when no one else did,
she was everything you ever wanted
and yet, you betrayed her."*



"You have been fighting
for this love for so long
and I have been too blind
to see the signs from you
Do you still love me?"

----------


## Fantasma

"Why can't I show affection to the things that life are giving?
Is it possible that...
I have lost the sense of living?
Am I dying on the inside without knowing?
Am I so empty even if it's still not showing?
Do not know what happend, but it's too late
Maybe it was written or maybe it was just... fate."

----------


## Lang

I know what is going on and all you do. Do you think that I'm lying to you? Stalk, bully, and attack? Stabbed me in the back. Seriously, I will not change for you. I don't wanna talk to you. I spread my wings and fly high in the sky, without you. 
Go on, get out of my life, I will get over you.

----------


## tropicalbreeze

Man traveling through a dark and dangerous road
Sanity vanished, functioning on insane mode
Outsiders see him looking so lost and confused
They offer him help but he always refused
Not knowing what this road is really about
They assume he is looking for a way out
But he is actually looking for a way deeper in
To others this is the gravest sin
For the lonely man, this is where the real journey begins

----------


## Eonnn

Hi all, sharing this poem I made about 10 years ago! 
At the time, I felt deeply connected with my inner/higher self it felt like I was divinely inspired and I hope it makes those divine sparks fly in you too! Peace <3
---------------------------
Just Be, Here and Now.

My inner strength,
brutal force,
power within,
gives me pride and courage,
to not give in.

I push on forward,
hard and fast,
beyond the point,
of no return,
to an optimum level
that transcends all constraints.

I am granted the power,
enchanted through will,
to an endless sea,
of timeless tranquility.

Being present in the moment,
living within the now,
as each second becomes an instant,
disolving time and cosmic law.

I am guided by an endless spirit,
immortal, infinite and vast,
a universal movement,
unlimited and unbound,
its only treasure…
peace of quiet,
mind and sound.

Join me now,
as I take you deeper within,
to a world so profound,
your destiny is about to be found.

It is here you will find,
that which you seek,
eternal pleasure,
unconditional love,
forever and always,
from high up above.

as knowledge unfolds,
the mysteries unravel,
a light in the dark,
shines from your soul,
you are blessed by oneness
you see your real true path.
the world opens unto you,
giving in to your past.

You accept who you are,
You love being you,
nothing will change,
anything that you do.

you are forgiven of sin,
for natural we are,
to experiment in life,
with things untold,
and sooner or later,
you will see,
it’s all an illusion,
that we perceive.

So put your troubles aside,
and have faith in yourself,
go about your day,
paving your own way.

Once more,
I shall take you deeper within,
where the end is nigh,
upon a mountain yay high.
It is here you shall see,
your future is now, and not written in stone.
your journey ends, as a new beginning is shown.

No one can say,
anything for sure,
open up to the possibility,
of there being more.

But for now just rest,
in the comfort of knowing,
you are what you are, and
the present is not far.

There is only one thing left that you must know,
and thats to cherish life and all that you do,
no matter where you go, or what you do,
there is nothing more important, than being you.

Just Be, Here and Now.

----------


## Sivason

Thank you Lord for my Life,
Thank for this house My Lord,
thank you for my wife

----------


## Summerlander

NO MORE

There are no stars in the sky
No road ahead to die
The world is not what it seems
Life a series of dreams

Oblivious to what this is
Falling in the abyss
No words to make sense
No self and no whence

Nothing reigns today
No tomorrow everyday
No stars to light the way
No sorrow that's okay

The sailor is only sailing
Until sailing is no more
Embroiled in the ocean
Peaceful easy motion

No sight no sound no touch
No smell no taste not much
Knowing is gone
Existence hard won

No meaning no report
No purpose of any sort
And as the sea defines the bay
No ship and no port

Not present and inert
Love lost along with hurt
Never to be seen
Life is but a dream

----------


## Eonnn

*FOREWARNING:* 
THIS IS VERY DARK...


SONG TITLE: Spiritual Suicide

Escaping your mind
Extruding your brain
No place in time
I’m going insane

Feelings left out
Emotions of doubt
Crippled within
Riddled with sin

Walls are closing
The sky is falling
Whoever is losing
The devil is chosing

No-one can help
No-one can see
The fate of the world
Is resting on me!

Slayed down by god
Christened by the devil
Now you must obey
For it’s the only way

The devil is with you
Forever inside you
Besides you in games
He decides who gains

Ripping your soul
Your mind is gone
You’ve lost [all] control
[Now] you must pay the toll

punchline
f**k this place off… hell awaits!

POSSIBLE CHORUS’s:

Fear, pain, no confidence…
No choice in life
Weakened by default
Chaos, havoc, apocalypse now…
Pressuring your soul
Leading to death

Break out…
…make anarchy
Break out…
…lose identity
Break out…
…express rage
Break out…
…express anger

Venture forth,
into my soul
Venture forth,
into my mind
Venture forth,
and you will find
Venture forth,
there is no time

Make you bleed; and
Fill with pain
Confused with Terror
Contempt with Fear
Watch you bleed
Watch you die
Now you see…
The end is nigh!

insert punchline

MORE VERSES:

Whatever you do…
Don’t deny…
your god given right
to stand up and fight

Never deny
Yourself or your soul
or else you will be
condemmed i foresee

Never look out
For answers about
[Any] where that you’ve 'bin
The truth is within

the chill down your spine
is something divine
a chaotic design
of evil benign

there is no god
there are no rules
your soul is a sin
withdrawn from within

----------


## Summerlander

It's quite creative, Eonnn!  :drool:

----------


## tropicalbreeze

Facing fears
embracing tears
Not wasting years
as death nears 
and everything clears
Self disappears

----------

